# Ποια είναι τα κακά που αντιπροσωπεύει ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός...



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

...και γιατί πρέπει να εξαλειφθεί; Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος χριστιανός -ή βουδιστής, μωαμεθανός, ινδουιστής, δεν τραβάω ζόρι. Ποια είναι αυτά τα τόσο διαβολικά παρεπόμενά του και ποιες σκοτεινές δυνάμεις πρεσβεύει; Ποια πολιτικά συστήματα θα μπορούσαν να τον αντικαταστήσουν σε έναν μη ουτοπικό και σύγχρονο κόσμο, με δεδομένο ότι είναι δέσμιος του περιορισμού των πρώτων υλών και της ενέργειας; Ποιες ελευθερίες καταργεί και τι ξεχνάει να λάβει υπόψη;


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι γέρος, κουρασμένος και ηττοπαθής. Δεν έχω πια την ενέργεια να δακτυλοδείχνω τα πασιφανή, όχι τουλάχιστον αυτή την στιγμή.
Θέσε, όμως, την ίδια ερώτηση στους Βολιβιάνους, που, όταν ιδιωτικοποίησαν το δίκτυο ύδρευσης, τους περιόρισαν μέχρι και το δικαίωμα να μαζεύουν το νερό της βροχής (χρειαζόταν άδεια της αστυνομίας, Νόμος 2029).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Cochabamba_protests
Α, καλή κίνηση το νήμα τούτο. Στο της εκπαίδευσης χάσαμε τ' αυγά και τα καλάθια. :up:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Θέσε, όμως, την ίδια ερώτηση στους Βολιβιάνους, που, όταν ιδιωτικοποίησαν το δίκτυο ύδρευσης, τους περιόρισαν μέχρι και το δικαίωμα να μαζεύουν το νερό της βροχής (χρειαζόταν άδεια της αστυνομίας, Νόμος 2029).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Cochabamba_protests


Χωρίς να εκφράσω περαιτέρω άποψη για το παρόν νήμα, αυτό που γράφεις είναι το μοναδικό αντεπιχείρημα που ακούγεται κατά των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων. Όμως -και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος επειδή αυτά δεν τα ξέρω καλά- στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση α) το νερό ιδιωτικοποιήθηκε και υπήρχε *μόνο μία* εταιρεία ύδρευσης, πράγμα που θεωρητικά δεν ταιριάζει με τα περί ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού κλπ, β) το κράτος παρενέβη για να προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα της εταιρείας, πράγμα που θεωρητικά δεν ταιριάζει με την απόλυτη κατάργηση του κρατικού παρεμβατισμού την οποία πρεσβεύει ο οικονομικός φιλελευθερισμός.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2012)

Είμαι νομίζω εξίσου γέρος και κουρασμένος, ίσως δε και ηττοπαθής με τον drazen. Αλλά, βρε Παλάβρα, το μοναδικό αντεπιχείρημα κατά των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων; Σε ποιον τομέα; Αντί για άλλο αντεπιχείρημα, έχεις μπει σε βρετανικό τραίνο τα τελευταία χρόνια;

Και δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί ότι ακριβώς η λεγόμενη πλήρης οικονομική ελευθερία που πρεσβεύει κλπ. οδηγεί σε μονοπώλια και τραστ...


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Χωρίς να εκφράσω περαιτέρω άποψη για το παρόν νήμα, αυτό που γράφεις είναι το μοναδικό αντεπιχείρημα που ακούγεται κατά των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων. Όμως -και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος επειδή αυτά δεν τα ξέρω καλά- στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση α) το νερό ιδιωτικοποιήθηκε και υπήρχε *μόνο μία* εταιρεία ύδρευσης, πράγμα που θεωρητικά δεν ταιριάζει με τα περί ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού κλπ, β) το κράτος παρενέβη για να προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα της εταιρείας, πράγμα που θεωρητικά δεν ταιριάζει με την απόλυτη κατάργηση του κρατικού παρεμβατισμού την οποία πρεσβεύει ο οικονομικός φιλελευθερισμός.


α) Η Εταιρεία αγόρασε για 40 χρόνια την εκμετάλλευση του ήδη υπάρχοντος δημοτικού δικτύου (επιφέροντας, όπως πάντα, κάποιες "βελτιώσεις") και δίχως, φυσικά, ανταγωνιστή,
β) δεν νομίζω να είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούς για την επέμβαση δυνάμεων καταστολής και,
γ) "μοναδικό αντεπιχείρημα" ; Τσίμπησέ με να δω αν διάβασα καλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

drazen said:


> β) δεν νομίζω να είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούς για την επέμβαση δυνάμεων καταστολής και



Μόνο που αυτό αντιτίθεται στις αρχές του νεοφιλελευθερισμού. Και σας παρακαλώ να μου βρείτε έστω και μία εταιρεία που δούλευε καλύτερα σαν κρατική από άποψης εσόδων-εξόδων.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 28, 2012)

Ακόμα πιο γριά, κουρασμένη και ελαφρώς μεθυσμένη...



Hellegennes said:


> Και σας παρακαλώ να μου βρείτε έστω και μία εταιρεία που δούλευε καλύτερα σαν κρατική από άποψης εσόδων-εξόδων.


Μόνο που αυτό αφορά τους μετόχους της κι όχι την ευημερία του κόσμου, συχνά μάλιστα συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.

Κι η Αργεντινή, είδε κι έπαθε να ξεφορτωθεί την θυγατρική της Suez (που καλοβλέπει και τα δικά μας νερά).


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Elsa said:


> [...]Κι η Αργεντινή, είδε κι έπαθε να ξεφορτωθεί την θυγατρική της Suez (που καλοβλέπει και τα δικά μας νερά).



Blue Gold: World Water Wars


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Ακόμα πιο γριά, κουρασμένη και ελαφρώς μεθυσμένη...
> 
> 
> Μόνο που αυτό αφορά τους μετόχους της κι όχι την ευημερία του κόσμου, συχνά μάλιστα συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.



Δεν το νομίζω. Όσο μια εταιρεία λειτουργεί με τα λεφτά μου, απαιτώ να είναι κερδοφόρα, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να πληρώνω τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μου σε φόρους, για υπηρεσίες που μπορεί να μην χρησιμοποιώ καν. Σαφέστατα και αφορά τους πάντες και όχι μόνο τους μετόχους. Σκοπός είναι μια εταιρεία να είναι όσο πιο παραγωγική γίνεται. Μην ξεχνάς ότι όσο πιο παραγωγική είναι τόσο πιο πολύ συνεισφέρει στον πλούτο του κράτους και κατ' επέκταση στην ευημερία μας.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μην ξεχνάς ότι όσο πιο παραγωγική είναι τόσο πιο πολύ συνεισφέρει στον πλούτο του κράτους και κατ' επέκταση στην ευημερία μας.


Άλλο όμως το "δούλευε καλύτερα σαν κρατική από άποψης εσόδων-εξόδων" που έγραψες πιο πριν κι άλλο το "παραγωγική". Κι οι εταιρείες, όταν ιδιωτικοποιούνται, συνεισφέρουν στον πλουτισμό των μετόχων κατά κύριο λόγο κι όχι στην ευημερία του κράτους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η σημερινή μέρα προβλέπεται να είναι δύσκολη. Ούτε το διαιτητή δεν θα προλαβαίνω να κάνω. Μια πολύ γρήγορη τοποθέτηση: Ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός φαίνεται να έχει επικρατήσει αυτή τη στιγμή. Μπορούμε να τον θεωρήσουμε υπεύθυνο για πολλά από τα καλά και πολλά από τα άσχημα που έχουν γίνει στα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια — όχι όμως για όλα τα καλά και όλα τα άσχημα, επομένως δεν θα ωφελήσουν τη συζήτηση οι γενικεύσεις και οι ευκολίες. Στα κακά που αντιπροσωπεύει ο υπαρκτός νεοφιλελευθερισμός (όχι εκείνος της θεωρίας) είναι οι τεράστιες ανισότητες, που ίσως δεν θα ενδιέφεραν αν δεν υπήρχε εξαθλίωση στο ένα άκρο. Κάθε σύστημα που δεν εξασφαλίζει κάποια βασικά πράγματα για όλους είναι πια ένα καταραμένο σύστημα και πρέπει να διορθώνεται. Το «να διορθώνεται» δεν σημαίνει να το αλλάξουμε βιαστικά με ένα άγνωστο ή ένα χειρότερο. (Και σιγά μην κάτσει το κυρίαρχο σύστημα να το αλλάξουμε έτσι εύκολα — μόνο αν καταρρεύσει σαν τον άλλο υπαρκτό. Αυτή την κατάρρευση και το άγνωστο που θα την ακολουθήσει φοβούνται πολλοί και προτιμούν τα μπαλώματα.) Ο ανταγωνισμός που προκύπτει από την παγκοσμιοποίηση δημιουργεί προκλήσεις για τον παλαιό κόσμο. Οι προκλήσεις αυτές πρέπει να απαντηθούν με καινούργιους τρόπους, έξυπνους τρόπους, και όχι επαναλαμβάνοντας λάθη του παρελθόντος. Ο ανέξοδος και αδιέξοδος λαϊκισμός δεν ωφελεί — αργά ή γρήγορα θα φάει κι αυτός τα μούτρα του αν κληθεί να δώσει λύσεις. Ο ναζισμός πρέπει να συνθλίβεται κάθε φορά που βλέπουμε να ξεπετάγεται το κεφάλι του. Η απληστία που κρύβεται πίσω από την κινητήρια δύναμη του κέρδους, η συχνά εμετική χλιδή που προκαλεί τον κάθε αναγκεμένο, το κεφάλαιο όπως λειτουργεί σήμερα πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορεί να χτίσει ένα μέλλον πάνω σε διαλυμένους κοινωνικούς ιστούς. Κοινοτοπίες λέω. Αλλά αν θέλετε εσείς να πρωτοτυπήσετε, ας μας πει ο Ελληγεννής ποια θα ήταν η κριτική που θα έκανε αυτός για αυτό το έκτρωμα που είναι σήμερα ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να μας εκθειάσει τα καλά του) και ας μας πουν και οι αριστεροί φίλοι μας ποια λάθη του κρατισμού πρέπει να ξεπεράσουμε και πώς.

Καλημέρα. Και φρόνιμα και ειρηνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η συζήτηση, αλλά με μπερδέψατε ήδη. Ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός είναι *πολιτική* ιδεολογία;

Γι' αυτό, μήπως να ορίζαμε πρώτα τι ακριβώς συζητάμε; Θα μιλήσουμε για μονοπώλια, φυσικά ή τεχνητά; Για παράδειγμα, το μονοπώλιο του νερού είναι κακό όταν ασκείται από ιδιωτική εταιρεία επειδή... αλλά καλό όταν ασκείται από το Δημόσιο επειδή... εκτός από την περίπτωση όπου αντί να ασκείται εν ονόματι των πολλών (κράτους, λαού, κοινότητας) ασκείται από και υπέρ ενός μηχανισμού, όπως ...;

Και εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι το μονοπώλιο του νερού είναι φυσικό μονοπώλιο και χρειάζεται να ασκείται από δημόσια αρχή. Στο χωριό μου, ο τόνος του νερού, όταν τον φέρνει ο νερουλάς, κοστίζει ενάμιση ευρώ. Χρειάζομαι 15 τόνους κάθε καλοκαίρι. Τα τελευταία χρόνια αποκτήσαμε δημοτικό δίκτυο. Τώρα, επειδή έχω μικρή κατανάλωση, πληρώνω ετήσια μόνο το «πάγιο»: 60 ευρώ. Αφού το κόστος και η ποιότητα του νερού είναι ίδια (και οι δύο τροφοδοτούνται από την ΕΥΔΑΠ), πώς προκύπτει η διαφορά σε αυτό που πληρώνω για την ίδια υπηρεσία; Και, εξηγήστε μου, δεν επιδοτώ με αυτό τον τρόπο τον μεγαλύτερο καταναλωτή; Αυτόν που χρησιμοποιούσε πάνω από 40 τόνους τον χρόνο;

Ή θα μιλήσουμε για τον ρόλο του κράτους και πόσο ρηχό ή βαθύ και ελεγχόμενο ή ανεξέλεγκτο το θέλουμε; Σε ποιο σύστημα μπορούν να υπάρξουν κερδοφόρα ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία αν υποχρεωθούν να ενταχθούν σε εφημερίες; Με ποιον τρόπο μπορεί να υπάρξει ιδιωτικό ασφαλιστικό σύστημα για όλους, ανεξαιρέτως; Υγιείς και ΑμεΑ ταυτόχρονα; Αλλά γιατί πρέπει ο υπάλληλος ΔΕ σε μια δουλειά γραφείου μιας μονοπωλιακής ΔΕΚΟ να ορίζει πρακτικά μόνος του, μέσω των συνδικαλιστών του και των εκβιασμών προς το κοινωνικό σύνολο (τον εργοδότη του!), τον μισθό του, μειώνοντας έτσι τα κέρδη της εταιρείας που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει ο κύριος μέτοχος (το Δημόσιο) κάπου αλλού; Και ποιο είναι αυτό το κάπου αλλού; Τα τανκς που παρελαύνουν δέκα χρόνια χωρίς βλήματα; Τα δημόσια κτίρια που καταρρέουν; Τα δημόσια έργα που έχουν εξαερωθεί;

Εμένα μου αρέσει το σύστημα όπου το κράτος ορίζει ίσους και διαφανείς κανόνες για όλους, φροντίζει να μη μένει κανείς έξω από την κοινωνία, και φροντίζει με τα λειτουργικά δικαστήρια και τους μηχανισμούς ελέγχου να τηρούνται όλα αυτά, χωρίς τις ακρότητες που περιέγραψε και ο Νίκελ. Πώς λέγεται αυτό το σύστημα; Ας πούμε, αυτή η Σουέζ είναι γαλλική, σωστά; Απαγορεύεται στη Γαλλία να μαζεύουν οι αγρότες το νερό στις στέρνες τους; Γιατί όχι; Πώς διασφαλίστηκε αυτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Άλλο όμως το "δούλευε καλύτερα σαν κρατική από άποψης εσόδων-εξόδων" που έγραψες πιο πριν κι άλλο το "παραγωγική". Κι οι εταιρείες, όταν ιδιωτικοποιούνται, συνεισφέρουν στον πλουτισμό των μετόχων κατά κύριο λόγο κι όχι στην ευημερία του κράτους.



Είναι άμεσα συσχετιζόμενα. Κρατική = μισθοδοσία από το κράτος, ιδιωτική = φόροι για το κράτος. Όσο για το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών... θυμάστε αλήθεια τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό χάρτη μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετία του '90; Υπήρχε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, από τον οποίο για να πάρεις γραμμή έπρεπε να είχες μπάρμπα τον Πάπα και να περιμένεις μπόλικους μήνες ως και 1-2 χρόνια. Οι γραμμές του ήταν αίσχος, έπεφταν συνέχεια, συμμετείχες συχνά σε party line δίχως την θέλησή σου, τα λάθη στα νούμερα ήταν συχνά και η ποιότητα κλίσης για τα απόμπαζα. Σήμερα έχεις να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε πληθώρα παρόχων, τιμών, υπηρεσιών, ευκολιών, κτλ. Ναι, είναι θεωρητικά πιο ακριβά από το 1990, αλλά πρακτικά όλοι οι πάροχοι σού δίνουν απεριόριστες αστικές κλήσεις ή τέλος πάντων πάρα πολλά λεπτά ομιλίας και δωρεάν χρόνο προς κινητά και επιλεγμένες χώρες του εξωτερικού. Σήμερα μπορώ να πάρω στην Γερμανία χωρίς να χρεωθώ καθόλου, πληρώνοντας μόνο 20 ευρώ τον μήνα, ενώ το 1990 μια κλήση στην Γερμανία κόστιζε περισσότερο από μετάβαση με αεροπλάνο.

Κι αυτό να θυμίσω ότι λειτουργεί στα πλαίσια ενός συστήματος που μόνο νεοφίλ δεν είναι και ο κρατικός παρεμβατισμός σπάει κόκαλα.

ΥΓ: επιφυλάσσομαι να απαντήσω αναλυτικά στην πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κατεύθυνση που δίνουν ο nickel και ο Δόκτωρ, μόλις μού επιτρέψει ο χρόνος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Ελληγεννή, τι έγραψα πιο πάνω; Πας να συγκρίνεις την πιο αισχρή μορφή του πελατειακού κράτους (σιγά μην ήταν ο ΟΤΕ το αντιπροσωπευτικό κομμάτι της μικτής οικονομίας!) με το κομμάτι της τεχνολογίας που στη φάση του αρχικού υγιούς ανταγωνισμού δίνει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα! Γίνεται έτσι σοβαρή και ουσιαστική συζήτηση ή θα έχουμε εναλλαγή χειροκροτητών;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπήρχε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, από τον οποίο για να πάρεις γραμμή έπρεπε να είχες μπάρμπα τον Πάπα και να περιμένεις μπόλικους μήνες ως και 1-2 χρόνια.


Γράψε λάθος για το 1-2 χρόνια. Έφτανε και τα 10. Και να μην το ξεχάσουμε, όσοι έβαζαν μέσον δεν περίμεναν καθόλου. Ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό το "μέσον", απλές γνωριμίες, πολιτικό μέσον ή λάδωμα υπαλλήλων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ελληγεννή, τι έγραψα πιο πάνω; Πας να συγκρίνεις την πιο αισχρή μορφή του πελατειακού κράτους (σιγά μην ήταν ο ΟΤΕ το αντιπροσωπευτικό κομμάτι της μικτής οικονομίας!) με το κομμάτι της τεχνολογίας που στη φάση του αρχικού υγιούς ανταγωνισμού δίνει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα! Γίνεται έτσι σοβαρή και ουσιαστική συζήτηση ή θα έχουμε εναλλαγή χειροκροτητών;



Το πελατειακό κράτος είναι απόρροια του συστήματος του κρατικού μονοπωλίου. Η πιο αισχρή μορφή του δεν είναι, γιατί έχω πολύ χειρότερα παραδείγματα, μπροστά στα οποία ο ΟΤΕ είναι πανάγιος. Αν ήθελα να μιλήσω για πελατειακό κράτος και σκουριασμένα γρανάζια, θα ξεκινούσα από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία (που κι αυτά δεν είναι ο πάτος του βαρελιού). Βοήθησε η τεχνολογία το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τοπίο; Σαφέστατα. Επίτηδες άλλωστε έφερα αυτό το παράδειγμα, που δείχνει την δύναμη του νεοφιλελευθερισμού σε μια κατάσταση μέσα στην οποία ευνοείται -και η ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας είναι ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο. Ωστόσο δεν είναι καν μόνο αυτό, γιατί πολλές από τις "φοβερές", "νέες" τεχνολογίες, ήταν γεγονός για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο μια δεκαετία πριν. Αντιθέτως, σήμερα είμαστε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από το ΗΒ, στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, όχι χάρη στον κρατισμό.



Alexandra said:


> Γράψε λάθος για το 1-2 χρόνια. Έφτανε και τα 10. Και να μην το ξεχάσουμε, όσοι έβαζαν μέσον δεν περίμεναν καθόλου. Ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό το "μέσον", απλές γνωριμίες, πολιτικό μέσον ή λάδωμα υπαλλήλων.



Μέχρι και 10 χρόνια;!! Jesus! Δεν τις θυμάμαι αυτές τις εποχές, γιατί το έζησα το σύστημα στα τελειώματά του.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 28, 2012)

daeman said:


> Blue Gold: World Water Wars


Και: FLOW, for love of Water, πολύ ενδιαφέρον επίσης.



Hellegennes said:


> Κρατική = μισθοδοσία από το κράτος, ιδιωτική = φόροι για το κράτος.


Αν είναι να αρχίσουμε τα ανέκδοτα, ξέρω κι εγώ μερικά.



nickel said:


> Ελληγεννή, τι έγραψα πιο πάνω; Πας να συγκρίνεις την πιο αισχρή μορφή του πελατειακού κράτους (σιγά μην ήταν ο ΟΤΕ το αντιπροσωπευτικό κομμάτι της μικτής οικονομίας!) με το κομμάτι της τεχνολογίας που στη φάση του αρχικού υγιούς ανταγωνισμού δίνει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα! Γίνεται έτσι σοβαρή και ουσιαστική συζήτηση ή θα έχουμε εναλλαγή χειροκροτητών;


Εμ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Περιπτωσιολογία. Αφόρητη περιπτωσιολογία. Δεν έχει νόημα μια συζήτηση όπου ο καθένας θα πετάει παραδείγματα, ιδιαίτερα out of context.

Δηλαδή τι; Η Ελλάδα είναι πιο νεοφιλελεύθερη από την Αγγλία. Μουάχαχα. Και στα τρένα που είπε ο Μαρίνος; Τι είναι καλύτερα; Τα αγγλικά νεοφιλελεύθερα, τα γαλλικά ημικρατικά ή τα σκληρά μονοπωλιακά γερμανικά;

Η διαφάνεια είναι θέμα νεοφιλελευθερισμού ή σοσιαλισμού; Η χρηστή διοίκηση; Η αποδοτικότητα; Η αξιολόγηση; Η αξιοπρεπής ζωή; Όλα λέξεις που ο καθένας τις ερμηνεύει κατά το δοκούν.

Παραγωγική συζήτηση χωρίς συμφωνία στους εννοιολογικούς ορισμούς δεν γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Helle, δεν θέλεις να με καταλάβεις, γμτ. Λέω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να εκθειάζει ο καθένας εδώ το σύστημα στο οποίο πιστεύει σαν πληρωμένος διαφημιστής του. Τι καταφέρνουμε έτσι; Την πόλωση. Ο καθένας θα ταμπουρωθεί πίσω από τις σιγουριές του και εγώ στη μέση θα παρακολουθώ τον πόλεμο χαρακωμάτων. Χειροκρότημα. Μπορείς να κάτσεις να κάνεις την κριτική για το σύστημα στο οποίο πιστεύεις, πώς θα ήθελες να βελτιωθεί; Δεν είναι καλύτερο αυτό για να κάνεις και έναν έλεγχο στις δικές σου σιγουριές; Δεν θα κάνει κι εσένα καλύτερο; Εκτός αν αντλείς δύναμη μόνο από το καμάρωμα και όχι από το βαθύτερο ψάξιμο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περιπτωσιολογία. Αφόρητη περιπτωσιολογία. Δεν έχει νόημα μια συζήτηση όπου ο καθένας θα πετάει παραδείγματα, ιδιαίτερα out of context.
> 
> Δηλαδή τι; Η Ελλάδα είναι πιο νεοφιλελεύθερη από την Αγγλία. Μουάχαχα. Και στα τρένα που είπε ο Μαρίνος; Τι είναι καλύτερα; Τα αγγλικά νεοφιλελεύθερα, τα γαλλικά ημικρατικά ή τα σκληρά μονοπωλιακά γερμανικά;



Για τα γερμανικά δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω μπει ποτέ. Ξέρω όμως για τα ελληνικά που είναι κρατικά. Όμως στα τραίνα παίζουν κι άλλα πράγματα ρόλο. Να δούμε κάτι πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρο; Ας πουμε... χμμ... τα πανεπιστήμια;



drsiebenmal said:


> Παραγωγική συζήτηση χωρίς συμφωνία στους εννοιολογικούς ορισμούς δεν γίνεται.



Θα τους θέσουμε κι αυτούς.



nickel said:


> Helle, δεν θέλεις να με καταλάβεις, γμτ. Λέω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να εκθειάζει ο καθένας εδώ το σύστημα στο οποίο πιστεύει σαν πληρωμένος διαφημιστής του. Τι καταφέρνουμε έτσι; Την πόλωση. Ο καθένας θα ταμπουρωθεί πίσω από τις σιγουριές του και εγώ στη μέση θα παρακολουθώ τον πόλεμο χαρακωμάτων. Χειροκρότημα. Μπορείς να κάτσεις να κάνεις την κριτική για το σύστημα στο οποίο πιστεύεις, πώς θα ήθελες να βελτιωθεί; Δεν είναι καλύτερο αυτό για να κάνεις και έναν έλεγχο στις δικές σου σιγουριές; Δεν θα κάνει κι εσένα καλύτερο; Εκτός αν αντλείς δύναμη μόνο από το καμάρωμα και όχι από το βαθύτερο ψάξιμο.



Λάθος. Σου είπα ήδη ότι δεν έφτιαξα το νήμα για να εκθειάσω κάτι και ότι συντόμως θα προβώ σε ανάλυση των ερωτημάτων και προβληματισμών σου και αυτών του δόκτωρα. Εν πρώτοις το νήμα το άρχισα για να απομακρύνω την πολιτική συζήτηση από το νήμα για την εκπαίδευση. Μια χαρά σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά βιάζεσαι.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2012)

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει αγρίως η συζήτηση (και περισσότερο το να ακούσω παρά να το μιλήσω, γιατί παρά τη χρόνι·α έκθεσή μου στην πολιτική εξακολουθώ να μην έχω όλες τις απαντήσεις), αλλά θα λείψω για πολλές ώρες. Χμ... το νήμα προμηνύεται θυελλώδες. Γουστάρω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Εγώ, αφού έφαγα μερικές δεκαετίες ελληναράδικης πελατοκρατίας που οι μεν την περιέγραφαν σαν νεοφιλελευθερισμό και οι δε σαν το τελευταίο σοβιετικό καθεστώς στην Ευρώπη, έχω μόνο αβεβαιότητες και απορίες. Αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλη μια δόση από τις ίδιες αλαζονείες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Καμμία σχέση με σοβιετικό καθεστώς η Ελλάδα. Προς το παρόν θα λείψω αλλά θα επανέλθω και με τον δικό μου ορισμό του ελληνικού συστήματος (αν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2012)

drazen said:


> α) Η Εταιρεία αγόρασε για 40 χρόνια την εκμετάλλευση του ήδη υπάρχοντος δημοτικού δικτύου (επιφέροντας, όπως πάντα, κάποιες "βελτιώσεις") και δίχως, φυσικά, ανταγωνιστή,
> β) δεν νομίζω να είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούς για την επέμβαση δυνάμεων καταστολής και,
> γ) "μοναδικό αντεπιχείρημα" ; Τσίμπησέ με να δω αν διάβασα καλά.


Θα παρατηρήσω κάτι που φαίνεται ότι δεν έγινε κατανοητό: δεν είπα ότι συμφωνώ με αυτό που έγινε στη Βολιβία, ούτε ότι το θεωρώ σωστό. Είπα ότι αυτό δεν είναι νεοφιλελευθερισμός. Αν κανείς θέλει να δει στ' αλήθεια πώς ορίζεται ιδεολογικά, ας διαβάσει τι λένε εδώ στο Μπλε Μήλο (για όποιον βαριέται: θα διαβάσετε και θέσεις κατά της οικονομικής βοήθειας προς την Ελλάδα, που δεν πρέπει να δέχεται βοήθεια από άλλους, επειδή ακόμα και αυτό συνιστά παρεμβατισμό - πρέπει να χρεωκοπήσει και να πάρει τη θέση που της αξίζει στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη).

Η περιπτωσιολογία είναι πράγματι κουραστική. Και για μένα, ακόμα πιο κουραστικό είναι να ακούω κάθε τι που θίγει το συντεχνιακό κράτος να ορίζεται ως νεοφιλελεύθερο. Έχουμε στην Ελλάδα μειωμένο κράτος; Έχουμε μικρή φορολογία; Έχουμε παντελή απουσία κρατικού παρεμβατισμού; Έχει ιδιωτικοποιηθεί τίποτα τα τελευταία χρόνια εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ*; Απολύθηκε κανένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος;

Να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο: επειδή έχω προσέξει ότι όποτε πάω να κάνω τέτοια συζήτηση με γνωστούς έχω υπέρ το δέον βίαιες αντιδράσεις, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι όταν λέω τα παραπάνω δεν σημαίνει ότι παίρνω θέση. Αλλά είναι καλό να ξεκινήσουμε ορίζοντας τις λέξεις, όπως λέει και ο Ντοκ παραπάνω, για να ξέρουμε και γιατί μιλάμε. Και μετά ας διαφωνήσουμε όσο θέλετε - ή ας συμφωνήσουμε, δεν είναι δα και απίθανο.


_______________
*Που, για την τσέπη του καταναλωτή, ήταν πολύ καλό. Τόσα χρόνια τα σκάγαμε στον ΟΤΕ για να παίρνουν εφάπαξ και συντάξεις στο θεό οι υπάλληλοι και προικοδοτήσεις τα παιδιά τους, πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μόνο που αυτό αντιτίθεται στις αρχές του νεοφιλελευθερισμού.





nickel said:


> ο υπαρκτός νεοφιλελευθερισμός (όχι εκείνος της θεωρίας)



Η διάκριση μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης θα έπρεπε να είναι το πρώτο βήμα σ' αυτή στη συζήτηση, στην οποία δεν προλαβαίνω να συμμετάσχω αυτόν τον καιρό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Η διάκριση μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης θα έπρεπε να είναι το πρώτο βήμα σ' αυτή στη συζήτηση, στην οποία δεν προλαβαίνω να συμμετάσχω αυτόν τον καιρό.



Η διαφορά του υπαρκτού νεοφιλελευθερισμού, σε αντίθεση με τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό, είναι ότι ποτέ δεν ξεκίνησε. Δεν έχουμε ξεκίνημα που στην πορεία έδωσε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα από την θεωρία, όπως έγινε στην περίπτωση π.χ. της ΕΣΣΔ. Προφανώς και δεν περιμένω ένα σύστημα να λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως στην θεωρία, αλλά νεοφιλελευθερισμό δεν είχαμε ποτέ και πουθενά.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η διαφορά του υπαρκτού νεοφιλελευθερισμού, σε αντίθεση με τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό, είναι ότι ποτέ δεν ξεκίνησε. Δεν έχουμε ξεκίνημα που στην πορεία έδωσε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα από την θεωρία, όπως έγινε στην περίπτωση π.χ. της ΕΣΣΔ. Προφανώς και δεν περιμένω ένα σύστημα να λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως στην θεωρία, αλλά νεοφιλελευθερισμό δεν είχαμε ποτέ και πουθενά.



Αυτό είναι κάτι που δικαιούται να ισχυριστεί ένας θεωρητικός υπερασπιστής του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, ακριβώς όπως δικαιούται ένας θεωρητικός υποστηρικτής του σοσιαλισμού να υποστηρίξει ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και με τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Το δέχομαι αυτό σαν βάση, αλλά δεν έγινε επανάσταση για την εγκαθίδρυση του σοσιαλισμού; Δεν ξεκίνησαν με την βάση να φτιάξουν ένα σοσιαλιστικό σύστημα; Συνέβη τέτοιο πράγμα με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό; Προσπάθησε κάποιο κράτος να τον υιοθετήσει συνειδητά, έστω και αποτυχημένα; Εκτιμώ αφάνταστα τον σοσιαλισμό σαν θεωρία. Μου αρέσει. Πάρα πολλά πράγματα που προβλέπονται δεν πρόλαβαν να εφαρμοστούν ποτέ στον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό. Όμως ξεκίνησαν με αυτήν την προϋπόθεση, μηδένισαν το κοντέρ τους, έστω και στιγμιαία. Σαφώς και φταίνε και τα πρόσωπα. Αυτό δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς. Η συζήτηση περιφέρεται γύρω απ' το αν φταίει και η δομή του συστήματος σε σχέση με τις κοινωνικές μας δυνατότητες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Είπα ότι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να συνεννοηθούμε με την ορολογία. Ας πούμε, Chicago Boys and the Chile Project.



Hellegennes said:


> Προσπάθησε κάποιο κράτος να τον υιοθετήσει [τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό;] συνειδητά, έστω και αποτυχημένα;



Και η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου είναι: Ναι, π.χ. η Χιλή του Πινοτσέτ. Ναι, π.χ. το ΗΒ της Θάτσερ.


Helle, θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις πολύ περισσότερη προσπάθεια για να είσαι πειστικός εδώ μέσα.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσει το σύστημα όπου το κράτος ορίζει ίσους και διαφανείς κανόνες για όλους, φροντίζει να μη μένει κανείς έξω από την κοινωνία, και φροντίζει με τα λειτουργικά δικαστήρια και τους μηχανισμούς ελέγχου να τηρούνται όλα αυτά [...]. Πώς λέγεται αυτό το σύστημα;



Βασικά φιλελευθερισμός λέγεται αυτό το σύστημα. Αν δεν είχες προσθέσεις εκείνο το "[το κράτος] φροντίζει να μη μείνει κανείς έξω από την κοινωνία", θα είχες δώσει τον ορισμό του. Αλλά και η κρατική πρόνοια δεν είναι ασύμβατη με τις αρχές του φιλελευθερισμού. Τα ελεύθερα δρώντα άτομα μπορούν, μέσω των εκλεγμένων αντιπροσώπων τους, να επιλέξουν να φορολογούνται ώστε να υπάρχει μέριμνα για τους αδύναμους. Αυτό που είναι ασύμβατο με τον φιλελευθερισμό είναι η κρατική _παρέμβαση,_ κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό από την κρατική πρόνοια. Με την κρατική παρέμβαση αναιρείται το πρώτο σκέλος της πρότασής σου, περί των ίσων και διαφανών κανόνων που ισχύουν για όλους.
Θα μπορούσες να ονομάσεις το σύστημά σου φιλελευθερισμό με κράτος πρόνοιας.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είπα ότι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να συνεννοηθούμε με την ορολογία. Ας πούμε, Chicago Boys and the Chile Project.





panadeli said:


> Βασικά φιλελευθερισμός λέγεται αυτό το σύστημα. Αν δεν είχες προσθέσεις εκείνο το "[το κράτος] φροντίζει να μη μείνει κανείς έξω από την κοινωνία", θα είχες δώσει τον ορισμό του. Αλλά και η κρατική πρόνοια δεν είναι ασύμβατη με τις αρχές του φιλελευθερισμού. Τα ελεύθερα δρώντα άτομα μπορούν, μέσω των εκλεγμένων αντιπροσώπων τους, να επιλέξουν να φορολογούνται ώστε να υπάρχει μέριμνα για τους αδύναμους. Αυτό που είναι ασύμβατο με τον φιλελευθερισμό είναι η κρατική _παρέμβαση,_ κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό από την κρατική πρόνοια. Με την κρατική παρέμβαση αναιρείται το πρώτο σκέλος της πρότασής σου, περί των ίσων και διαφανών κανόνων που ισχύουν για όλους.
> Θα μπορούσες να ονομάσεις το σύστημά σου φιλελευθερισμό με κράτος πρόνοιας.



(Μ' αρέσει που είπα ότι δεν προλαβαίνω να εμπλακώ στη συζήτηση). 
Περάσαμε ήδη από τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό στον φιλελευθερισμό. Επέμεινα πριν ότι πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τη σχέση θεωρίας και πράξης. Θα είχε για παράδειγμα ενδιαφέρον (και λεξιλογικό), να σκεφτούμε τι ακριβώς εννοούμε νεοφιλελευθερισμό, και κυρίως τη σχέση του με τους φιλελεύθερους στοχαστές και οικονομολόγους από τους οποίους υποτίθεται ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός αντλεί. Το παράδειγμα της Χιλής είναι πολύ πρόσφορο γι' αυτόν τον ορολογικό αναστοχασμό. Ο υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός, εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών, όπως και οι περισσότεροι υπαρκτοί -ισμοί, τέθηκαν σε εφαρμογή από ανθρώπους της πράξης ή έστω _και_ της πράξης. Εδώ είχαμε μια άλλου είδους tabula rasa: οι πανεπιστημιακοί σύμβουλοι της χιλιανής δικτατορίας είχαν μεγάλο περιθώριο ελεύθερου σχεδιασμού. Ε, λοιπόν το αποτέλεσμα είχε πτυχές τελείως αντίθετες με τη φιλελεύθερη οικονομική θεωρία. Η ιδιωτικοποίηση του νερού για παράδειγμα ήταν ανορθόδοξη για οποιονδήποτε σοβαρό φιλελεύθερο οικονομολόγο. Ένας σωρός φιλελεύθεροι είχαν περιγράψει το νερό ως την κλασικότερη περίπτωση φυσικού μονοπωλίου, άρα ως αγαθό στο οποίο ο ανταγωνισμός της ελεύθερης οικονομίας όχι απλώς δεν έχει νόημα, αλλά είναι στην πραγματικότητα επιβλαβής για όλες τις πλευρές και οικονομικά ασύμφορος. Στο πιο ακραίο πέρασμα από τη θεωρία στην πράξη μετά τον Πλάτωνα είχαμε λοιπόν εφαρμογές που έρχονται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με τη θεωρία που υποτίθεται πως εφαρμοζόταν. Ει μη τι άλλο, αυτό είναι μια παράμετρος που πρέπει να μπαίνει στην εξίσωση. 

Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν νόημα οι θεωρίες ως τέτοιες, ως συνεκτικά δηλαδή σύνολα αρχών που υποτίθεται πως μπορούν να οδηγήσουν ομαλά, και εντός του πλαισίου που περιγράφει η θεωρία, σε πρακτικές και εφαρμόσιμες λύσεις. Αναρωτιέμαι δηλαδή μήπως έχει νόημα να κρατάμε από τις θεωρίες μόνο τα ερμηνευτικά εργαλεία και τους στόχους που έχουν την πρωτοκαθεδρία και μετά να λειτουργούμε _πρακτικά_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Προφανώς ένα από τα προβλήματα είναι ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός (η οικονομική θεωρία) χρησιμοποιείται σαν πρόφαση για την παλιά, καλή και γνώριμη μας διαφθορά. 
Η οποία υπαρχει βεβαίως σε κάθε σύστημα και κάθε σύστημα τη ντύνει όπως το βολέυει, αλλά σ'αυτό το σύστημα είναι φαίνεται λίγο πιο έυκολο το ντύσιμο. 
Αυτό που λέει ο Δόχτορας περί κοινωνικής πρόνοιας είναι νομίζω το βασικό. Το συστημα είναι σχεδιασμένο να δουλευει χωρίς κρατική πρόνοια αλλά με το σκεπτικό ότι αν η αγορά αφεθεί να λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα θα υπάρξει ευημερία και δεν θα είναι απαραίτητη η φροντίδα των αδύναμων, αφού δεν θα υπαρχουν αδύναμοι. Αυτή είναι η θεωρία. Η οποία δε νομίζω να περιλαμβάνει πρόβλεψη για το μεταβατικό στάδιο, πέρα από το ότι στο μεταβατικό στάδιο κάποιοι θα υποφέρουν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όσο για το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών... θυμάστε αλήθεια τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό χάρτη μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετία του '90; Υπήρχε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, από τον οποίο για να πάρεις γραμμή έπρεπε να είχες μπάρμπα τον Πάπα και να περιμένεις μπόλικους μήνες ως και 1-2 χρόνια. Οι γραμμές του ήταν αίσχος, έπεφταν συνέχεια, συμμετείχες συχνά σε party line δίχως την θέλησή σου, τα λάθη στα νούμερα ήταν συχνά και η ποιότητα κλίσης για τα απόμπαζα.


Hellegennes, όταν κάνεις αναφορά σε συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία καλό είναι (μάλλον: υποχρεωτικό είναι) το να ξέρεις για τι πράγμα μιλάς. :) Η εποχή κατά την οποία ήταν δύσκολο το να βάλεις σταθερό τηλέφωνο δεν ήταν, φυσικά, τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990 αλλά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980. Ειδικά δε κάπου στα 1985 θεσπίστηκε το δεύτερο τηλέφωνο ιδιώτη να κοστολογείται (από τον ΟΤΕ) στις 200.000 δρχ. Ήδη εκείνη την εποχή πολλά τηλεπ. κέντρα είχαν φτάσει (ορισμένα μάλιστα από καιρό) το μέγιστο της χωρητικότητάς τους, με αποτέλεσμα πρώτον να μην δίνονται νέες γραμμές παρά μόνον κατ' εξαίρεση (οπότε γίνονταν και πολλές λαθροχειρίες, με μαϊμού-αρρώστους ή βύσματα) και δεύτερον να πωλούνται τηλέφωνα συγκεκριμένων κέντρων (εγώ π.χ. στο 88x δεν είχα πρόβλημα, αλλά τα 32x και 36x πουλιόσαντε πάνω από 350.000 δρχ το 1986). Το 1989-1991 όμως υπογράφτηκαν οι συμβάσεις προμήθειας νέων ψηφιακών κέντρων και από το 1992-1993 άρχισαν τα εξής (που είναι *τεχνολογικές *εξελίξεις, όχι πολιτικοοικονομικές):

1. Προστέθηκαν νέα, ψηφιακά πλέον (τα μέχρι τότε κέντρα ήταν αναλογικά, με υψιστροφικούς επιλογείς), κέντρα τα οποία χρειάζονταν πολύ μικρότερη επιφάνεια για την εγκατάστασή τους — οπότε κατέστη πολύ ευκολότερο το να δοθούν νέα νούμερα.

2. Τα παλιά κέντρα άρχισαν σταδιακά να μεταπίπτουν σε ψηφιακά, οπότε στον ίδιο χώρο πλέον αντιστοιχούσαν πολύ περισσότερες γραμμές (τα —αναλογικά— φερέσυχνα που πρωτόδα 'γώ έπιαναν ένα στρέμμα ο κάθε όροφος) — οπότε και πάλι κατέστη δυνατό το να δοθούν πολλά νέα νούμερα.

3. Τα ψηφιακά κέντρα δεν καταλάβαιναν και δεν είχαν ανάγκη από χωρικό διαχωρισμό (π.χ. αν ανήκεις στο κέντρο του Πεδίου του Άρεως, στην ηρωική Πατησίων 88, πρέπει να έχεις τηλέφωνο από 82x/88x και αν απλώς μετακομίσεις στην άλλη μεριά ενός δρόμου κι ανήκεις πλέον στον ΟΤΕ της Καρόλου θα πρέπει να περιμένεις πότε θα ελευθερωθεί γραμμή από 52χ) οπότε κατέστη δυνατή η φορητότητα αριθμών ανεξαρτήτως του αρχικού κέντρου — οπότε και πάλι αμβλύνθηκε πάρα πολύ το πρόβλημα στενότητας διαθέσιμων αριθμών, πρόβλημα που συχνά μετέτρεπε σε εφιάλτη μιαν απλή μετακόμιση.

Επομένως, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1990 έφτασε ο ΟΤΕ να σε παρακαλά να βάλεις τηλέφωνο (και τότε ήταν που εισήγαγε και κάποια κίνητρα για να έχεις δεύτερο τηλέφωνο, όπως το ειδικό τιμολόγιο εξοχικής κατοικίας). Η ιδιωτική σταθερή τηλεφωνία ξεκίνησε μόλις το 2001 (και με αμέτρητες γκέλες σε βάρος του καταναλωτή στην αρχή), όταν οι ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ εξελίξεις που είχαν προηγηθεί επέτρεπαν το εύκολο παιχνίδι — αλλά *δεν ήταν η απελευθέρωση της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ο παράγοντας που κατέστησε ευχερέστερη την απόκτηση τηλεφωνικού αριθμού*.

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε την κινητή τηλεφωνία: Το κινητό στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1993. Το πόσο φιλελεύθερη κίνηση ήταν η εισαγωγή του φαίνεται από το γεγονός πως, πέρα απ' το ολιγοπώλιο Τελεστέτ-Πάναφον, ψηφίστηκε νόμος που ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕ στον ΟΤΕ το να συμμετάσχει στην κινητή τηλεφωνία (εξ ου και η Κοσμοτέ ξεκίνησε το 1998). Τα τιμολόγια των αρχικών δύο εταιριών ήταν ασύλληπτα υψηλά (κάποιοι τις έχουμε πληρώσει χρυσές, και το θυμόμαστε ακόμη) και το επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης ήταν τέτοιο που, μόλις μπήκε στην αγορά η Κοσμοτέ, τις έστειλε αμφότερες για βρούβες (και δεν μιλώ οπαδικά τώρα —άλλωστε προσωπικά δεν έχω ούτε μετοχές τού ΟΤΕ, ούτε πλέον σταθερό ή κινητό από τον ΟΤΕ— απλώς κοιτώ τα δεδομένα και τους αριθμούς και μόνον αυτά).

Εκείνο όμως που άλλαξε στο _σταθερό _τηλεπικοινωνιακό τοπίο χάρη στην _κινητή _τηλεφωνία, και το οποίο ήταν και πάλι αμιγώς _*τεχνολογική*_ εξέλιξη και όχι πολιτικοοικονομική, ήταν το ότι η κινητή τηλεφωνία σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (όπως ήταν λ.χ. κάποια χωριά, τα παραθεριστικά σπίτια και τα αυθαίρετα) ήταν κατά πολύ ελκυστικότερη από τη σταθερή. Στην μετά-Κοσμοτική τετραετία 1998-2001 ο ανταγωνισμός στην κινητή τηλεφωνία έφερε το κινητό να είναι υπό προϋποθέσεις δελεαστική εναλλακτική για το σταθερό (ή, συχνά, για το 2ο ή 3ο σταθερό), οπότε όταν από το 2001 ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτες εταιρίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας είχαν και αυτές αλλά και ο ΟΤΕ λόγο για να αρχίσουν να χτυπούν τις τιμές, αλλά λόγω _*τεχνολογικών*_ και πάλι, και ουχί πολιτικοοικονομικών, εξελίξεων:

1. Το πρώτο πράγμα που είχαν να ανταγωνιστούν ήταν —όχι φυσικά οι αντίπαλες εταιρίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας αλλά— οι τηλεκάρτες: Όσοι χρειάζονταν να μιλάνε πολύ με εξωτερικό αγόραζαν ειδικές τηλεκάρτες. Επειδή όμως το σχετικό κοινό διαρκώς ανέβαινε (λόγω μετανάστευσης), και μάλιστα δεν είχε ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες ποιοτικές (αλλά μάλλον μόνο χαμηλές κοστολογικές) απαιτήσεις —πράγμα που γνωρίζει όποιος έχει μιλήσει με παλιές τέτοιες τηλεκάρτες σε Γεωργία ή Πακιστάν—, τροφοδοτήθηκε σε ικανό βαθμό η σύναψη διμερών συμφωνιών με τέτοιες χώρες και οι απευθείας (και δορυφορικοί — καθότι πλέον ήταν ευκολότερη η θέση τηλεπικοινωνιακών δορυφόρων σε τροχιά και το συνεπακόλουθο χτύπημα των τιμών) δίαυλοι, οπότε άρχισαν να παρουσιάζονται και τέτοια πακέτα ήδη (και) από τον ΟΤΕ και ήδη από το 1999 και μετά.

2. Το δεύτερο πράγμα που είχαν να ανταγωνιστούν ήταν —όχι φυσικά οι αντίπαλες εταιρίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας αλλά— το ευρυζωνικό διαδίκτυο: Χάρη σε αυτό ήταν εφικτή η δωρεάν (ή η σχεδόν δωρεάν) επικοινωνία μέσω υπολογιστή, συχνά μαζί και με εικόνα. Οπότε οι εταιρίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας απλώς πέρασαν μεγάλο μέρος των διαύλων τους μέσω διαδικτύου, μειώνοντας κατά πολύ το κόστος. Και συνεχίζουν με ακόμη μεγαλύτερου εύρους διαύλους (οπτικές ίνες κττ) ώστε να μεγαλώσει κι άλλο η ανταποδοτικότητα.

3. Πλέον το κινητό έχει εδραιωθεί ως το αντίπαλο δέος στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία: Ένα καινούργιο σταθερό θα πρέπει να μην είναι πολύ μπελαλιδικότερο από ένα καινούργιο κινητό. Σήμερα ένα καινούργιο κινητό το παίρνεις σε μια μέρα· για ένα καινούργιο σταθερό θέλεις 30 εργάσιμες στην καλύτερη. Το κινητό το πας εσύ όπου θέλεις· ένα σταθερό θέλει πάλι τουλάχιστον 30 εργάσιμες για τη μεταφορά του (και, ναι, η Φόρθνετ μού 'πε: «Αν υπάρχει γραμμή εκεί που πάτε» — είχα τόσα χρόνια να τ' ακούσω αυτό!). Το κινητό σε παραμυθιάζει πως θα 'χεις ίντερνετ και χαμηλές χρεώσεις που θα μπορείς να τις καταλάβεις και να τις γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων· το σταθερό σού προσφέρει ανθρωπινότερο (αλλά και πάλι GTPK) ίντερνετ αλλά κι εκείνο σε παραμυθιάζει εξίσου πως θα 'χεις χαμηλές χρεώσεις που θα μπορείς να τις καταλάβεις και να τις γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων. Αμφότερα έχουν τόσο χαμηλή ποιότητα εξυπηρέτησης και τόσο έντονη διαφορά μεταξύ υπεσχημένων και παραδοτέων, που όποια εταιρία και να επιλέξεις χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο που δεν επέλεξες κάποια άλλη. Πράγματι, ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός στα καλύτερά του!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Αυτήν την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω εκτενώς το -ομολογουμένως- εμπεριστατωμένο σημείωμά σου, μπορώ όμως να θυμίσω ότι η απόδοση των ADSL εξαρτατάται από πολλούς και ανεξάρτητους παράγοντες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο δίκτυο μπορεί να πετάει εδώ και να σέρνεται απέναντι. Για την ιστορία, στην περιοχή μου όλα τα δίκτυα πετάνε. Αυτήν την στιγμή κατεβάζω με 20/24 Mbps.

Συντόμως επίσης να θυμίσω ότι ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να ιδιωτικοποιείται *στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90*, οπότε και όλες οι μαγικές εξελίξεις, που ναι μεν ήταν τεχνολογικής φύσης, αλλά *σε άλλες χώρες μετρούσαν ήδη 30ετία*.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Η ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε το 1996. Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν το 2001. Τα ψηφιακά, επαναλαμβάνω, είχαν αρχίσει να εγκαθίστανται ήδη από το 1992. Τα καλά (άμεση και επαρκής αριθμοδότηση νέων συνδέσεων, φορητότητα) τα έχουμε λόγω των ψηφιακών τεχνολογιών που είχαν εισαχθεί ΠΡΙΝ από την απελευθέρωση της αγοράς:


Zazula said:


> Το 1989-1991 υπογράφτηκαν οι συμβάσεις προμήθειας νέων ψηφιακών κέντρων και από το 1992-1993 άρχισαν τα εξής (που είναι *τεχνολογικές *εξελίξεις, όχι πολιτικοοικονομικές):
> 1. Προστέθηκαν νέα, ψηφιακά πλέον (τα μέχρι τότε κέντρα ήταν αναλογικά, με υψιστροφικούς επιλογείς), κέντρα τα οποία χρειάζονταν πολύ μικρότερη επιφάνεια για την εγκατάστασή τους — οπότε κατέστη πολύ ευκολότερο το να δοθούν νέα νούμερα.
> 2. Τα παλιά κέντρα άρχισαν σταδιακά να μεταπίπτουν σε ψηφιακά, οπότε στον ίδιο χώρο πλέον αντιστοιχούσαν πολύ περισσότερες γραμμές (τα —αναλογικά— φερέσυχνα που πρωτόδα 'γώ έπιαναν ένα στρέμμα ο κάθε όροφος) — οπότε και πάλι κατέστη δυνατό το να δοθούν πολλά νέα νούμερα.
> 3. Τα ψηφιακά κέντρα δεν καταλάβαιναν και δεν είχαν ανάγκη από χωρικό διαχωρισμό (π.χ. αν ανήκεις στο κέντρο του Πεδίου του Άρεως, στην ηρωική Πατησίων 88, πρέπει να έχεις τηλέφωνο από 82x/88x και αν απλώς μετακομίσεις στην άλλη μεριά ενός δρόμου κι ανήκεις πλέον στον ΟΤΕ της Καρόλου θα πρέπει να περιμένεις πότε θα ελευθερωθεί γραμμή από 52χ) οπότε κατέστη δυνατή η φορητότητα αριθμών ανεξαρτήτως του αρχικού κέντρου — οπότε και πάλι αμβλύνθηκε πάρα πολύ το πρόβλημα στενότητας διαθέσιμων αριθμών, πρόβλημα που συχνά μετέτρεπε σε εφιάλτη μιαν απλή μετακόμιση.



Σήμερα έχουμε μια αγορά που είναι καλύτερη από τότε που ήταν μονοπωλιακή όχι απλώς επειδή απελευθερώθηκε, αλλά κι επειδή η τεχνολογία επιτρέπει πλέον και σε μικρότερους παίκτες να παρέχουν ποιοτικές κι αναγωνιστικές υπηρεσίες, ενώ παράλληλα ξεσκαρταρίστηκε το τοπίο από τους ασόβαρους και τους προβληματικούς (αναγκάζοντας όσους ήθελαν να παραμείνουν στο παιχνίδι, να σοβαρευτούν). Στις πρώτες μέρες της απελευθέρωσης υπήρχε μεν ο ιουρασικός ακόμη ΟΤΕ απ' τη μια, αλλά και ουκ ολίγοι σαλτιμπάγκοι φιδέμποροι (η Lannet πχ μου 'ρχεται στον νου) απ' την άλλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε το 1996. Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν το 2001. Τα ψηφιακά, επαναλαμβάνω, είχαν αρχίσει να εγκαθίστανται ήδη από το 1992.



Ναι, αλλά και πότε ολοκληρώθηκαν, έτσι; Εχώ θυμάμαι το 1998 να πηγαίνουμε με το σχολείο εκπαιδευτική στο καινούριο ψηφιακό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, στο κατάκεντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Όλες αυτές οι διαδικασίες επιταχύνθηκαν μόλις ο ΟΤΕ ιδιωτικοποιήθηκε. Και φυσικά η ύπαρξη της Cosmote και της OTEnet ήταν απόρροια αυτών. Πότε είπαμε ότι ιδρύθηκε η OTEnet; Α, ναι, το 1996. Από πότε υπήρχε Ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα; Από το 1989; Ναι, από τότε. Χάριν συζήτησης θα δεχτώ ότι είναι τελείως συμπτωματικό και ότι ο εκσυγχρονισμός του τηλεπικοινωνιακού μας φορέα δεν είχε να κάνει με την μερική ιδιωτικοποίησή του.

Μιας που αναφέρεις την ΛΑΝΝΕΤ, αναρωτιέται εύλογα κανείς ποιος θα μας προστατεύσει από τους απατεώνες και τους καιροσκόπους. Πάνω σ' αυτό έρχομαι κι εγώ να ρωτήσω: και γιατί να μας προστατεύει κάποιος; Προστασία είναι η γνώση. Αλήθεια, πώς προστάτευσε το κράτος τους μικροεπενδυτές που αγόραζαν μετοχές σαν τρελοί εκείνο το -μακρινό τώρα πια- καλοκαίρι; Α, ναι, τούς προστάτευσε λέγοντάς τους να επενδύσουν άφοβα. Ευχαριστούμε κράτος. Βέβαια εγώ δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου για αυτούς που έχασαν λεφτά στο χρηματιστήριο. Όποιος ανακατεύεται σε δουλειές που δεν ξέρει και δεν έχει μελετήσει, είναι άξιος της μοίρας του. Ναι, θέλω ένα σύστημα που ο χαζός θα την πατάει. Πρώτον γιατί είναι δίκαιο και δεύτερον γιατί ο λόγος που είναι χαζός είναι γιατί έτσι ήθελε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χάριν συζήτησης θα δεχτώ ότι είναι τελείως συμπτωματικό και ότι ο εκσυγχρονισμός του τηλεπικοινωνιακού μας φορέα δεν είχε να κάνει με την μερική ιδιωτικοποίησή του.


Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πάντως, λόγω του επιστημονικού υποβάθρου σου, πως για να τεκμηριωθεί αιτιοκρατικά τι επέφερε τι δεν αρκεί απλώς η συγχρονία αλλά _απαιτείται_ και η αναντίρρητη κι αποδεδειγμένη σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού (στην οποία να είναι κι εντελώς ξεκάθαρη η φορά από το αίτιο προς το αιτιατό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πάντως, λόγω του επιστημονικού υποβάθρου σου, πως για να τεκμηριωθεί αιτιοκρατικά τι επέφερε τι δεν αρκεί απλώς η συγχρονία αλλά _απαιτείται_ και η αναντίρρητη κι αποδεδειγμένη σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού (στην οποία να είναι κι εντελώς ξεκάθαρη η φορά από το αίτιο προς το αιτιατό).



100%. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το παρακάμπτω. Και αν και η συγχρονία παραείναι ύποπτη, δέχομαι να την ξεχάσω, παρότι δεν είπα πως ο εκσυγχρονισμός του ΟΤΕ ήταν αποκλειστικά συνέπεια της πώλησής του. Αν μη τι άλλο, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολλάκις το επιχείρημα της μη απόδειξης σχέσης μεταξύ δύο πραγμάτων με μόνο κριτήριο την χρονική διαδοχή. Είχα ωστόσο μια κασέτα με μερικά εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που ηχογράφησα σε εκείνη την επίσκεψή μας στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, το 1998, δυστυχώς όμως την έχω χάσει και ως εκ τούτου δεν θα τολμήσω να πω τι περιείχε, χωρίς δυνατότητα απόδειξης. Το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι περιείχε μια πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία σχετικά με το γιατί άργησε η έλευση των DSL στην Ελλάδα, την ιστορία του HellasPac καθώς και μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για τα ψηφιακά κέντρα και την ιστορία τους.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> μια πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία σχετικά με το γιατί άργησε η έλευση των DSL στην Ελλάδα


Είναι πάντως γνωστό στους παροικούντες την τηλεπικοινωνιακή Ιερουσαλήμ ότι ο ΟΤΕ πιμπάριζε τρελά το ISDN και επεδίωκε πάση θυσία να το προωθήσει στους τελικούς καταναλωτές (ώστε να πάρει πίσω τα λεφτά που είχε δώσει σε υποδομή & διαφήμιση, και για να ξεστοκάρει τα netmod), ακόμη κι αν διέθετε ήδη από το 2000 τη δυνατότητα για DSL σε Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη, κι επέμενε να το εμφανίζει ως "σωστή επιλογή" παρά το προφανές ανυπόστατο ενός τέτοιου ισχυρισμού επειδή τον συνέφερε _και _τιμολογιακά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Σιγά ρε Ελληγενή με την 30ετία των άλλων!
Εγώ όταν πρωτοπήγα στην Αγγλία το μόνο που διέφερε από τον ΟΤΕ η (ιδιωτικοποιημένη μονοπωλιακή) ΒΤ ήταν ότι το τηλέφωνο, αν υπηρχε γραμμή, έπαιρνε δυο μέρες να συνδεθεί, αλλά αν ήσουν πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος πελάτης σε τσεκουρώνανε με εγγυήσεις και προκαταβολές. Δεν υπήρχαν φτηνά τηλεφωνήματα στο εξωτερικό, τα τηλεφωνήματα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως σχετικά ακριβά, δεν υπηρχε αναγνώριση κλήσης, εκτροπή κλήσης, υπηρεσία τηλεφωνητή και άλλα μπιχλιμπίδια. Όλα αυτά εμφανίστηκαν την ίδια εποχή που εμφανίστηκαν και στον ΟΤΕ. Θα μου πεις η Αγγλία δεν είναι πρωτοπόρα σε τίποτα. Μα και στη Γαλλία που πήγαν συμφοιτητές μου την ίδια εποχή που εγώ πηγα Αγγλία, το ίδιο ήταν. Απλώς οι Γάλλοι είχαν και το μινιτέλ.
Ο Ζαζ τα λέει ακριβώς όπως ήταν. Άσε τη δυσπιστία, πίστεψε καμιά φορά τους γέρους :twit: 

Και περιέργως ενίοτε συνέφερε να παίρνεις εξωτερικό από τα καρτοτηλέφωνα της Μέρκιουρι, στη μέση του δρόμου, που μετέπειτα έγινε εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ονομάστηκε Ουαν-του-ουάν και μετά Όραντζ και είναι πλέον ιδιοκτησία της Φρανς Τελεκόμ, ναι είμαι τόσο παλιά


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σιγά ρε Ελληγενή με την 30ετία των άλλων!
> Εγώ όταν πρωτοπήγα στην Αγγλία το μόνο που διέφερε από τον ΟΤΕ η (ιδιωτικοποιημένη μονοπωλιακή) ΒΤ ήταν ότι το τηλέφωνο, αν υπηρχε γραμμή, έπαιρνε δυο μέρες να συνδεθεί, αλλά αν ήσουν πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος πελάτης σε τσεκουρώνανε με εγγυήσεις και προκαταβολές. Δεν υπήρχαν φτηνά τηλεφωνήματα στο εξωτερικό, τα τηλεφωνήματα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως σχετικά ακριβά, δεν υπηρχε αναγνώριση κλήσης, εκτροπή κλήσης, υπηρεσία τηλεφωνητή και άλλα μπιχλιμπίδια. Όλα αυτά εμφανίστηκαν την ίδια εποχή που εμφανίστηκαν και στον ΟΤΕ. Θα μου πεις η Αγγλία δεν είναι πρωτοπόρα σε τίποτα. Μα και στη Γαλλία που πήγαν συμφοιτητές μου την ίδια εποχή που εγώ πηγα Αγγλία, το ίδιο ήταν. Απλώς οι Γάλλοι είχαν και το μινιτέλ.
> Ο Ζαζ τα λέει ακριβώς όπως ήταν. Άσε τη δυσπιστία, πίστεψε καμιά φορά τους γέρους :twit:
> 
> Και περιέργως ενίοτε συνέφερε να παίρνεις εξωτερικό από τα καρτοτηλέφωνα της Μέρκιουρι, στη μέση του δρόμου, που μετέπειτα έγινε εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ονομάστηκε Ουαν-του-ουάν και μετά Όραντζ και είναι πλέον ιδιοκτησία της Φρανς Τελεκόμ, ναι είμαι τόσο παλιά



Κακή σύγκριση, η BT είναι για τα μπάζα. Την θεωρώ κλάσεις χειρότερη από τον ΟΤΕ. Τα ψηφιακά κέντρα πάντως είναι τεχνολογία των 60's. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πιστέψω τους γέρους, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο νεούδι για να μην θυμάμαι τον pre-digital, 100% κρατικό ΟΤΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να τελειώνουν τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά και να πιάσετε κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Π.χ. να μας διαφωτίσετε για συστήματα περίθαλψης και γιατί θεωρείται ο Ομπάμα κάτι σαν κομμουνιστής επειδή προσπαθεί να δώσει στον πληθυσμό της χώρας του πράγματα  που θεωρούνται αυτονόητα π.χ. στο ΗΒ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Καλή στροφή, αλλά το NHS είναι αρκετά ειδική περίπτωση από πολλές απόψεις.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ένα κρατικό σύστημα υγείας στοχεύει στο να μειώσει το κόστος περίθαλψης των ασθενών, μοιράζοντας το βάρος στους πάντες, ασθενείς και μη. Επειδή θεωρητικά ο καθένας μπορεί να πάθει κάτι, ανά πάσα στιγμή, εν γένει δεχόμαστε αυτήν την θυσία, που μας γλυτώνει από το να πεθάνουμε σαν το σκυλί στ' αμπέλι επειδή δεν είχαμε αρκετά λεφτά. Ωστόσο, η ρίζα του προβλήματος είναι ότι η περίθαλψη κοστίζει πολύ. Πάρα πολύ. Και εν μέρει ευθύνονται τα κράτη γι' αυτό. Το NHS της Αγγλίας κοστίζει περίπου 100 δις λίρες τον χρόνο ή 2000 λίρες ανά κάτοικο (ξέρω, μέσος όρος, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας). Εν ολίγοις, δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη ενός κρατικού συστήματος υγείας. Το NHS, δε, αποτελεί ξεχωριστή περίπτωση, δεν είναι ένα οποιοδήποτε κρατικό σύστημα υγείας. Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για το ΕΣΥ και να κάνουμε τις ανάλογες συγκρίσεις, αλλά δεν θέλω γιατί θα μπει στην μέση η ελληνική πραγματικότητα και οι συζητήσεις για μεταπολιτεύσεις, διαφθορές, κτλ. Το θέμα μου δεν είναι η διαφθορά αλλά το πώς το κράτος αυξάνει πραγματολογικά το κόστος χωρίς να προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα παραπάνω. Αυτό γίνεται με δυο τρόπους:

1. μισθοδοσία
2. ΦΠΑ

Στην μισθοδοσία των υπαλλήλων ενός ΕΣΥ, περιλαμβάνεται πρόβλεψη για την φορολόγησή τους. Κοινώς, ο φορολογούμενος φορολογείται για να πληρωθούν οι φόροι του ΔΥ. Ούτε σαν πρόταση βγάζει νόημα ούτε σαν τακτική. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αυξάνει το κόστος περίθαλψης. Και μετά έρχεται ο ΦΠΑ. Ο ΦΠΑ κυριολεκτικά τινάζει το σύστημα στον αέρα. Ένα τεράστιο ποσοστό του κόστους νοσηλείας δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά ΦΠΑ. Συντήρηση κτηρίων, αγορά εξοπλισμού, αναλώσιμα, προμήθειες, σέα, μέα... όλα προστίθενται στο τελικό κόστος.

Κι αυτά είναι μόνο τα εμφανή. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι με τους οποίους αυξάνεται το κόστος, αλλά θέλω να βάλω μια ημίπαυση, εδώ, για να δώσω την ευκαιρία στην συζήτηση να εξελιχθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> [Στο ΗΒ] δεν υπήρχαν φτηνά τηλεφωνήματα στο εξωτερικό, τα τηλεφωνήματα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως σχετικά ακριβά, δεν υπήρχε αναγνώριση κλήσης, εκτροπή κλήσης, υπηρεσία τηλεφωνητή και άλλα μπιχλιμπίδια. Όλα αυτά εμφανίστηκαν την ίδια εποχή που εμφανίστηκαν και στον ΟΤΕ.


Και πού να πιάσουμε και τις ΗΠΑ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Helle, κάνε την παύση σου με την ησυχία σου, αλλά επίτρεψέ μου να επισημάνω:

(α) Επειδή έχεις καταλάβει τη λογική ενός ΕΣΥ («να μην πεθαίνουμε σαν το σκυλί στ' αμπέλι επειδή δεν έχουμε αρκετά λεφτά»), πώς προκύπτει ο ακατανόητος συλλογισμός δυο αράδες πιο κάτω («εν ολίγοις, δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη ενός κρατικού συστήματος υγείας»), ιδίως αν τυχαίνει να γνωρίζεις το κόστος περίθαλψης όχι μόνο ανίατων αλλά απλώς χρόνιων ασθενειών (π.χ. διαβήτης, AIDS, νεφροπάθειες κλπ); Κανένα ιδιωτικό ασφαλιστικό σύστημα, πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν αναλαμβάνει το κόστος, με αποτέλεσμα να φτάνουμε στο πρώτο σου τσιτάτο («να μην πεθαίνουμε κ.λπ.»)

(β) Υποθέτω (γιατί με κάνεις να αμφιβάλλω) ότι γνωρίζεις πως ο ΦΠΑ είναι φόρος ουδέτερος για τους ενδιάμεσους χειριστές του, ότι επιβαρύνει δημόσια και ιδιωτική περίθαλψη ομοιόμορφα (αφού είναι φόρος στον καταναλωτή), καθώς και ότι με τους φόρους χρηματοδοτείται το σύστημα που «δεν μας αφήνει να πεθάνουμε...» Υποθέτω ότι γνωρίζεις επίσης ότι και στον αμιγή ιδιωτικό τομέα υπάρχει διοικητικό κόστος και ότι οι μισθοί του διοικητικού προσωπικού δεν προκύπτουν από το πουθενά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το κράτος αυξάνει πραγματολογικά το κόστος χωρίς να προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα παραπάνω. Αυτό γίνεται με δυο τρόπους:
> 1. μισθοδοσία
> 2. *ΦΠΑ*


Αγνοώ πόσοι από εσάς γνωρίζετε ότι ο ΦΠΑ καταλήγει κατά ένα όχι αμελητέο μέρος *στην ΕΕ* κι όχι στο [ελληνικό] κράτος:

*III. Πληρώνοντας για την Ευρώπη: ο προϋπολογισμός της ΕΕ*
Για να χρηματοδοτήσει τις πολιτικές της, η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση έχει ετήσιο προϋπολογισμό μεγαλύτερο από 120 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Ο προϋπολογισμός αυτός χρηματοδοτείται από τους λεγόμενους «ιδίους πόρους» της ΕΕ, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν ένα πόσο που αντιστοιχεί στο 1,24% του συνολικού μεικτού εθνικού εισοδήματος όλων των κρατών μελών.
Αυτοί οι πόροι προέρχονται κυρίως από:

δασμούς που επιβάλλονται σε προϊόντα τα οποία εισάγονται από χώρες εκτός της ΕΕ, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των γεωργικών δασμών,
*ένα ποσοστό επί του ΦΠΑ που επιβάλλεται σε προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες σε ολόκληρη την ΕΕ,*
συνεισφορές από τα κράτη μέλη ανάλογα με τον πλούτο που τους αντιστοιχεί.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 2, 2012)

Ελληγενή, να την πω την αμαρτία μου: διαβάζοντας ό,τι έχεις ποστάρει εδώ τείνω να αισθάνομαι βλάκας. Μετά βλέπω ότι μπορεί και να μην είμαι ο μόνος που έχει μια τέτοια παρόρμηση, του στυλ _μα αυτό για μένα είναι αυτονόητο, έχω κάτι λάθος; Τόσο λάθος;_ --και λέω, τουλάχιστον εγώ έχω τη συναίσθηση ότι _μπορεί και_ να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Ελληγενή, να την πω την αμαρτία μου: διαβάζοντας ό,τι έχεις ποστάρει εδώ τείνω να αισθάνομαι βλάκας. Μετά βλέπω ότι μπορεί και να μην είμαι ο μόνος που έχει μια τέτοια παρόρμηση, του στυλ _μα αυτό για μένα είναι αυτονόητο, έχω κάτι λάθος; Τόσο λάθος;_ --και λέω, τουλάχιστον εγώ έχω τη συναίσθηση ότι _μπορεί και_ να κάνω λάθος.



Μπορείς αν θέλεις να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος; Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το να κριτικάρεις τις πολιτικές μου απόψεις.

Δρ και Ζαζ, θα απαντήσω εν ευθέτω χρόνω.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 2, 2012)

Κοίτα, θα επανέλθω το βράδυ. Αλλά --πέρα απ' τις πολιτικές σου απόψεις-- αναφέρομαι σε όσα είπες για τον "ιδιωτικό vs. κρατικό" ΟΤΕ, ξεπετάγοντας μετά τον αντίστοιχο αγγλικό (ιδιωτικό) ως "ειδική περίπτωση", και σε όσα σχολίασε ο Δόκτωρ. Τώρα όμως πρέπει να φύγω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Κοίτα, θα επανέλθω το βράδυ. Αλλά --πέρα απ' τις πολιτικές σου απόψεις-- αναφέρομαι σε όσα είπες για τον "ιδιωτικό vs. κρατικό" ΟΤΕ, ξεπετάγοντας μετά τον αντίστοιχο αγγλικό (ιδιωτικό) ως "ειδική περίπτωση", και σε όσα σχολίασε ο Δόκτωρ. Τώρα όμως πρέπει να φύγω.



Ωπ, ωπ! Για τον αγγλικό αντίστοιχο ΟΤΕ, την BT δηλαδή, είπα πως είναι "για τα μπάζα" και "κλάσεις χειρότερη από τον ΟΤΕ". Ειδική περίπτωση είπα ότι είναι το αντίστοιχο ΕΣΥ (NHS).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 2, 2012)

Φεύγω τώρα, αλλά παραμένει το γεγονός ότι ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο συλλογισμό σου, ή υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός λόγος που ο αγγλικός *ιδιωτικός* ΟΤΕ (όπως τα τραίνα) είναι για τα μπάζα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Έλλη, η ΒΤ είναι για τα μπάζα. Η αντίστοιχη γαλλική εταιρία που αναφέρω τι είναι; Όλοι πια για τα μπαζα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Και μια και μιλήσαμε για αγγλικά τρένα:

Trouble on the west coast: should the railways be renationalised? (Guardian)

Όταν ψήφισα :) το ποσοστό ήταν 93% Ναι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

93% Ναι, και πριν δέκα χρόνια 93% Οχι, απόδειξη ότι ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει τι θέλει.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> 93% Ναι, και πριν δέκα χρόνια 93% Οχι, απόδειξη ότι ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει τι θέλει.



Ή, ότι έπρεπε να πάθει για να μάθει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> 93% Ναι, και πριν δέκα χρόνια 93% Οχι, απόδειξη ότι ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει τι θέλει.


Ή ότι η δημοκρατική απόφαση προϋποθέτει βαθιά γνώση του θέματος και των ενδεχόμενων επιπτώσεων της κάθε απόφασης, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο στην εποχή μας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Ή και όλα μαζί. 
Το βασικότερο όμως το είχα δει σε ένα πρόγραμμα (από αυτά με τη χαμηλή θεαματικότητα), όπου κάποιος πολιτικός επιστήμονας έλεγε ότι οι άνθρωποι άμα τους ρωτήσεις θα απαντήσουν με βάση το άμεσο συμφέρον τους κι όχι το συμφέρον του, γενικώς και αορίστως, συνόλου. Έτσι ερωτηθέντες για την ιδιωτικοποίηση των τρένων οι ψηφοφόροι* απάντησαν με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούν τρένο αλλά το πληρώνουν για να το χρησιμοποιεί η πλέμπα κλπ κλπ. 

* μεσαία και ανώτερα οικονομικά στρώματα, ζουν στην εξοχή και χρησιμοποιούν πολύ ιχ εκεί στην ερημιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτό το σκεπτικό δεν απαντάει στο γιατί ψηφίζουν τώρα Ναι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Kι όμως, εν μέρει το απαντάει (ισχύουν και τα άλλα φυσικά). 
Οικονομική κρίση. Οι δουλειές βρίσκονται μόνο στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα. Η βενζίνη στα ύψη, μπορεί και να μην υπάρχουν λεφτά για ιχ. Άρα τώρα χρησιμοποιούν τρένο πιο πολύ από πριν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αν δεν ξέρουμε ποιοι ψηφίζουν δεν έχει νόημα η ανάλυση των αποτελεσμάτων. Θέλω να πω, θα είχε αξία αν είχαν ερωτηθεί οι ακριβώς ίδιοι άνθρωποι και είχαν αλλάξει γνώμη. Όταν μάλιστα η ψηφοφορία γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά, όπως εδώ, είναι εύκολο να τραβήξει την προσοχή των χρηστών των σιδηροδρόμων, και να συγκεντρώσει πολύ υψηλά ποσοστά υπέρ της επανακρατικοποίησης, ιδίως αν οι σιδηρόδρομοι έχουν τέτοια χάλια.

Και σχετικά, εγώ έχω μια άλλη απορία: τους σιδηροδρόμους τους λειτουργεί μία μόνο εταιρεία; Γιατί η τοποθέτηση στο θέμα της ιδιωτικοποίησης κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει σημασία αν οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες που προκύπτουν δεν λειτουργούν σε συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού, αλλά μονοπωλίου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Στο ΗΒ το δίκτυο έχει σπάσει σε μικρά κομμάτια και το καθένα έχει δημοπρατηθεί (ιδιωτικοποιηθεί) χωριστά, ανάλογα με το πόσο κερδοφόρο είναι. Ορισμένες ιδιωτικές εταιρίες λειτουργούν πολύ καλά, με ωραία τρένα κλπ. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει άμεσος ανταγωνισμός. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν δύο γραμμές Λονδίνο- Μπερμιγχαμ (από διαφορετική αφετηρία) που ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές εταιρίες. Η μία λειτουργεί σαν ταχεία, η άλλη σα γαλατάδικο. Η δεύτερη εταιρία απαγορεύεται να ανταγωνιστεί την πρώτη προσφέροντας υπηρεσίες ταχείας στη γραμμή της. Τα εισιτήρια είναι πιο φτηνά, αλλά κάνεις δέκα ώρες για τη διαδρομή (και προσωπικά με ενοχλεί γιατί με βολεύει καλύτερα ο σταθμός της δεύτερης).


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Τώρα έχω χρόνο να καταθέσω ένα τιτίβισμα:

Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να γίνονται καλά χωρίς τον ανταγωνισμό της ελεύθερης οικονομίας, χωρίς την αφόρητη ανοησία της πελατοκρατίας, χωρίς τα αδιέξοδα του κομουνισμού. Τρέχα γύρευε πώς. (186 χαρακτήρες. Απορρίπτομαι.)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η δεύτερη εταιρία απαγορεύεται να ανταγωνιστεί την πρώτη προσφέροντας υπηρεσίες ταχείας στη γραμμή της.


Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για φιλελεύθερο καθεστώς, καθώς εδώ υπάρχει μονοπώλιο. Η ιδιωτικοποίηση έχει νόημα όταν μπορεί να προσφέρει αυτό - ανταγωνισμό, που (θεωρητικά) θα οδηγήσει σε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες προς τους καταναλωτές. Ειδάλλως, δεν έχει σημασία αν το τρένο το λειτουργεί το κράτος ή ο Χ εργοδότης: το τρένο μπορεί να λειτουργεί χάλια είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς.

Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια από αυτά που λέτε ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ήταν καλύτερα όταν το λειτουργούσε το κράτος, και πάλι όμως εδώ έχουμε σαφή κρατικό παρεμβατισμό ( όπως καταλαβαίνω ότι συμβαίνει από το _η δεύτερη εταιρεία *απαγορεύεται* να ανταγωνιστεί την πρώτη_) και μάλιστα παρεμβατισμό που στρεβλώνει την αγορά.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 4, 2012)

Περίμενα ότι η SBE θα έγραφε για τα τρένα του ευρύτερου Λονδίνου, γιατί διστάζω να καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου από δέκα-δώδεκα ημέρες. Έχει τρεις-τέσσερις εταιρείες, η καθεμιά από τις οποίες εκμεταλλεύεται από μια γραμμή --και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα γινόταν να είχε ανταγωνισμό, είναι σα να φανταζόμαστε πολλές εταιρείες στην ίδια γραμμή του προαστειακού. Τα τρένα δεν είναι λεωφορεία να προσπερνά το ένα το άλλο.
Α, και είναι χάλια, με συνεχείς (συνεχείς όμως) καθυστερήσεις και ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων. Έμεινα σε ένα σπίτι στο Peckham Rye και το να γυρίσω μετά τις έξι ή εφτά το απόγευμα ήταν πάντα μια μικρή περιπέτεια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Ανταγωνισμός συγκοινωνιών ευρύτερης περιοχής Λονδίνου: κλασσικό παράδειγμα υποδειγματικής λειτουργίας της ελεύθερης αγοράς είναι η λεωφορειακή γραμμή Οξφόρδη- Λονδίνο. Υπάρχουν δυο- τρεις εταιρίες οι οποίες μοιράζονται το σταθμό λεωφορείων και παρέχουν:
Δρομολόγια όλο το 24ωρο (λιγότερα τη νύχτα, φυσικά). 
Την ημέρα τα δρομολόγια είναι κάθε 15 λεπτά, σε δύο διαδρομές στην περιοχή του κέντρου του Λονδίνου. 
Τα πούλμαν έχουν γουάι-φάι, είναι καινούργια και έχουν όλα τα κομφόρ. 
Τα εισιτήρια είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλά, έχουν κάρτες, φοιτητικά κλπ. Για παράδειγμα, όταν δούλευα Οξφόρδη είχα βγάλει ένα σούπερ- έξτρα -ιδιαίτερα φτηνό εισιτήριο που έβγαινε πέντε λίρες το πηγαινέλα, τελευταία φορά που πήγα το Μάρτιο έδωσα νομίζω 12 κανονική τιμή. 
Εξυπηρετούν και εργαζόμενους (και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις) και κόσμο που πάει Λονδίνο για διασκέδαση και επιστρέφει. Δε συμφέρει να παίρνεις ιχ ή τρένο για Οξφόρδη. 

Αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι γραμμές λεωφορείων έτσι. Ούτε όλες οι συγκοινωνίες.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποια είναι τα κακά που αντιπροσωπεύει ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός... και γιατί πρέπει να εξαλειφθεί; [...] Ποια είναι αυτά τα τόσο διαβολικά παρεπόμενά του και ποιες σκοτεινές δυνάμεις πρεσβεύει; Ποια πολιτικά συστήματα θα μπορούσαν να τον αντικαταστήσουν σε έναν μη ουτοπικό και σύγχρονο κόσμο, με δεδομένο ότι είναι δέσμιος του περιορισμού των πρώτων υλών και της ενέργειας;




Αναβιώνω το νήμα ύστερα από έναν μήνα που παραμένει παγωμένο, μόνο για να επισημάνω ότι τα καίρια αυτά ερωτήματα που έθεσε ο Ελληγενής ανοίγοντας το νήμα παραμένουν αναπάντητα. Και εντάξει, για το πρώτο ερώτημα έγιναν κάποιες νύξεις σχετικά με τις αρνητικές συνέπειες της ιδιωτικοποίησης της ύδρευσης και των μεταφορών. Για το πολύ ουσιαστικό τελευταίο ερώτημα όμως δεν είδα να γίνεται καμία. Αν λοιπόν δεχτώ ότι ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός έχει χίλια κακά και πρέπει να ανατραπεί, με τι θα τον αντικαταστήσουμε; Ποια είναι η σύγχρονη, ρεαλιστική, μη ουτοπική αντιπρόταση;


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 4, 2012)

Ας δοθεί, όμως, επιτέλους, από πολέμιους και υποστηρικτές μια περιγραφή του τι είναι φιλελευθερισμός. Οκέι; Και ποιο θα πρέπει να είναι το αντίπαλο δέος του (εδώ θα βοηθήσω: θα πρέπει να είναι ο κομμουνισμός, η σοσιαλδημοκρατία, ο καπιταλισμός με κανόνες, κάτι άλλο;).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, αλλά έχοντας διαβάσει λίγα πράγματα:
Σε γενικές γραμμές, φιλελευθερισμός είναι το πολιτικό και οικονομικό σύστημα που θέτει ως πρώτη αξία τα δικαιώματα του ατόμου. Το κράτος υπάρχει για να διασφαλίζει αυτά τα δικαιώματα, θεσπίζοντας κάποιους γενικούς κανόνες και ελέγχοντας την εφαρμογή τους. Δουλειά του κράτους δεν είναι να παράγει αγαθά ή να δημιουργεί θέσεις εργασίας, αλλά να θέτει το γενικό πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της οικονομίας. Ο κυρίαρχος σήμερα μονεταρισμός, που συχνά αποκαλείται και _νεο_φιλελευθερισμός, ζητά από το κράτος να μην παρεμβαίνει στην οικονομία και να μην κόβει νόμισμα ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πληθωρισμό. Κοινωνίες βέβαια στις οποίες το κράτος να απέχει πλήρως από κάθε οικονομική δραστηριότητα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν —όλες οι φιλελεύθερες οικονομίες της Δύσης είναι στην πραγματικότητα μικτές οικονομίες, αλλά κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον διατηρούν, στον πυρήνα της λειτουργίας τους, τις αρχές του μονεταρισμού.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ο κυρίαρχος σήμερα μονεταρισμός, που συχνά αποκαλείται και _νεο_φιλελευθερισμός, ζητά από το κράτος να μην παρεμβαίνει στην οικονομία και να μην κόβει νόμισμα ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πληθωρισμό.


Ιστορικά, ο μονεταρισμός ήταν ο ισχυρότατος έλεγχος της κυκλοφορίας χρήματος _από την κεντρική εξουσία_. Δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται ο όρος για τον σημερινό χρηματοπιστωτικό νεοφιλελευθερισμό, αλλά αν ισχύει αυτό, πρόκειται για μια ενδιαφέρουσα ειρωνική μεταστροφή. Γιατί σήμερα η κεντρική εξουσία έχει απεμπολήσει τον έλεγχο επί της κυκλοφορίας του χρήματος, παραχωρώντας τον ρόλο αυτό στα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουμε αξία των τραπεζικών παραγώγων πολλαπλάσια από το παγκόσμιο ΑΕΠ (σχεδόν 10 προς 1 αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια άρθρα που έβλεπα τις προάλλες). Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι αυτό είναι ο ορισμός της φούσκας. Και οι φούσκες πάντοτε καταλήγουν σε ανακατανομή εισοδήματος προς τα πάνω.

Edit: Η όξυνση του προβλήματος έχει οδηγήσει σε ιστορικά παράδοξα, όπως το να βγάζει μελέτη το ΔΝΤ για την επιστροφή στον κανονικό μονεταρισμό.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Γιατί σήμερα η κεντρική εξουσία έχει απεμπολήσει τον έλεγχο επί της κυκλοφορίας του χρήματος, παραχωρώντας τον ρόλο αυτό στα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα.



Τα κράτη —η κεντρική εξουσία που λες— διατηρούν, μέσω της κεντρικής τους Τράπεζας, το μονοπώλιο του δικαιώματος να κόβουν χρήμα. Άλλο πράγμα η έκδοση νομισμάτων και άλλο η κυκλοφορία τους, όσο κι αν το ένα φυσικά επηρεάζει το άλλο. Στη σύγχρονη εκδοχή του ο μονεταρισμός ταυτίζεται στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο με τον Φρίντμαν και τη σχολή του Σικάγου και στο πρακτικό με τη Θάτσερ και τον Ρίγκαν —και σήμερα τη Μέρκελ.

Από τη Wikipedia: 
Monetarism today is mainly associated with the work of Milton Friedman, who was among the generation of economists to accept Keynesian economics and then criticize it on its own terms. Friedman and Anna Schwartz wrote an influential book, A Monetary History of the United States, 1867-1960, and argued that "inflation is always and everywhere a monetary phenomenon." Though he opposed the existence of the Federal Reserve, Friedman advocated, given its existence, a central bank policy aimed at keeping the supply and demand for money at equilibrium, as measured by growth in productivity and demand.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ας δοθεί, όμως, επιτέλους, από πολέμιους και υποστηρικτές μια περιγραφή του τι είναι φιλελευθερισμός. Οκέι; Και ποιο θα πρέπει να είναι το αντίπαλο δέος του (εδώ θα βοηθήσω: θα πρέπει να είναι ο κομμουνισμός, η σοσιαλδημοκρατία, ο καπιταλισμός με κανόνες, κάτι άλλο;).



Το αντίπαλο δέος στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό είναι σαφώς είτε ο πλήρης κομμουνισμός είτε η αναρχική αμεσοδημοκρατία. Και τα δυο απαιτούν άπειρη ενέργεια και πρώτες ύλες. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι καταληκτική απάντηση, είναι η προσωπική μου θέωρηση, που μπορώ να την υποστηρίξω με επιχειρήματα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Τα κράτη —η κεντρική εξουσία που λες— διατηρούν, μέσω της κεντρικής τους Τράπεζας, το μονοπωλίο του δικαιώματος να κόβουν χρήμα. Άλλο πράγμα η έκδοση νομισμάτων και άλλο η κυκλοφορία τους, όσο κι αν το ένα φυσικά επηρεάζει το άλλο.


Το μονοπώλιο στη νομισματοκοπία είναι μία μόνο πτυχή της κυκλοφορίας του χρήματος, όχι πλέον η πιο σημαντική. Τα δάνεια δημιουργούν χρήμα, τα ομόλογα δημιουργούν χρήμα, τα παράγωγα δημιουργουν χρήμα. Με την απορρύθμιση του τραπεζικού συστήματος στον ύστερο εικοστό αιώνα, ιδίως με την κατάργηση της διατήρησης αποθεματικών που να έχουν έστω κάποια συγκεκριμένη αναλογία με τον κύκλο εργασιών τους, ο χρηματοπιστωτικός κλάδος είναι ο κύριος παραγωγός χρήματος. Οι κεντρικές εξουσίες και οι κεντρικές τράπεζες επεμβαίνουν στη νομισματικη κυκλοφορία κυρίως μη παρεμβαίνοντας.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το αντίπαλο δέος στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό είναι σαφώς είτε ο πλήρης κομμουνισμός είτε η αναρχική αμεσοδημοκρατία. Και τα δυο απαιτούν άπειρη ενέργεια και πρώτες ύλες. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι καταληκτική απάντηση, είναι η προσωπική μου θέωρηση, που μπορώ να την υποστηρίξω με επιχειρήματα.



Δεν χρειάζεται, έπεσε ήδη στο καναβάτσο ο αχυράνθρωπος.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το αντίπαλο δέος στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό είναι σαφώς είτε ο πλήρης κομμουνισμός είτε η αναρχική αμεσοδημοκρατία. Και τα δυο απαιτούν άπειρη ενέργεια και πρώτες ύλες. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι καταληκτική απάντηση, είναι η προσωπική μου θέωρηση, που μπορώ να την υποστηρίξω με επιχειρήματα.



Προσωπικά, και μπορώ να το υποστηρίξω με επιχειρήματα, το πραγματικό αντίπαλο δέος στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό είναι ο καπιταλισμός με κανόνες.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> το πραγματικό αντίπαλο δέος στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό είναι ο καπιταλισμός με κανόνες.



Μα κανόνες υπάρχουν και στον (νεο)φιλελευθερισμό. Λέγονται νόμοι και ψηφίζονται από τα κοινοβούλια των κρατών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Τώρα φαντάζομαι ότι βγάζω τη συζήτηση αλλού αλλά...
Νομίζω ότι ο μέσος πολίτης που δεν σκαμπάζει και πολύ από οικονομικά δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό με οικονομικούς όρους και περισσότερο έχει ταυτιστεί το συστημα αυτό με το _λιγότερο κράτος_, _όχι κυβέρνηση αλλά διοίκηση_ και με τη λειτουργία του κράτους σαν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση (θεωρητικά με στόχο την εξυπηρέτηση του πολίτη). Και ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός χρησιμοποιείται σαν άλλοθι για κάθε είδους διαφθορά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται, έπεσε ήδη στο καναβάτσο ο αχυράνθρωπος.



Αν θεωρείς ότι απαντάω σε προκατασκευασμένο αντίπαλο, έχεις κάθε ελευθερία να πεις ποιο πιστεύεις ότι είναι το αντίπαλο δέος, γιατί και γιατί είναι καλύτερο. Δεν θέλω να προκαταλάβω κανέναν.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τώρα φαντάζομαι ότι βγάζω τη συζήτηση αλλού αλλά...
> Νομίζω ότι ο μέσος πολίτης που δεν σκαμπάζει και πολύ από οικονομικά δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό με οικονομικούς όρους και περισσότερο έχει ταυτιστεί το συστημα αυτό με το _λιγότερο κράτος_, _όχι κυβέρνηση αλλά διοίκηση_ και με τη λειτουργία του κράτους σαν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση (θεωρητικά με στόχο την εξυπηρέτηση του πολίτη). Και ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός χρησιμοποιείται σαν άλλοθι για κάθε είδους διαφθορά.



Ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός δεν ζητάει τη λειτουργία του κράτους σαν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση. Ζητάει την απόσυρση του κράτους από κάθε οικονομική δραστηριότητα και τον εκμηδενισμό των δοσοληψιών των πολιτών με το κράτος, άρα και τον εκμηδενισμό της διαφθοράς. Στην πράξη βέβαια το τελευταίο είναι πολύ δύσκολο, αλλά αποτελεί βασικό ζητούμενο του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και του φιλελευθερισμού γενικώς.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Δεν είπα τι ζητάει ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός. Είπα πώς τον αντιλαμβάνεται ο πολίτης που δεν ασχολείται με οικονομικά. 

Αλλά αυτός ο εκμηδενισμός της διαφθοράς πάλι δε μου στέκεται καλά. Μόνο το κράτος μπορεί να είναι διεφθαρμένο; Οι ιδιώτες ποτέ;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Διαφθορά νοείται το αλισβερίσι με τους φορείς της εξουσίας, άρα με το κράτος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Διαφθορά νοείται το αλισβερίσι με τους φορείς της εξουσίας, άρα με το κράτος.



Ακριβώς. Ο ιδιώτης μπορεί να είναι εκμεταλλευτής ή αθέμιτος αλλά όχι διεφθαρμένος.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ακριβώς. Ο ιδιώτης μπορεί να είναι εκμεταλλευτής ή αθέμιτος αλλά όχι διεφθαρμένος.



Και κλέφτης, απατεώνας, δολοφόνος, φοροφυγάς, καταστροφέας του περιβάλλοντος κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Η διαφθορά βέβαια θέλει δύο: τον φορέα της εξουσίας και αυτόν που συναλλάσσεται υπογείως μαζί του. Τον πρώτο θα τον πεις διεφθαρμένο, τον δεύτερο λαμόγιο, απατεώνα κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Ναι, ακριβώς όπως το διατύπωσες.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν θεωρείς ότι απαντάω σε προκατασκευασμένο αντίπαλο, έχεις κάθε ελευθερία να πεις ποιο πιστεύεις ότι είναι το αντίπαλο δέος, γιατί και γιατί είναι καλύτερο. Δεν θέλω να προκαταλάβω κανέναν.



Θεωρώ ότι είναι προκατασκευασμένοι και οι δύο αντίπαλοι, άρα και η δομή της συζήτησης, γι' αυτό και έγραψα κάποιες σελίδες πριν για τη διαλεκτική θεωρίας και πράξης. Ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός παρουσιάζεται ως θεωρία, όλα τα άλλα ως αποτυχημένη πράξη, ενώ τυχόν προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται στη νεοφιλελεύθερη πράξη εμφανίζονται ως μη προβλεπόμενα από τη θεωρία, άρα ως προβλήματα μη σωστής εφαρμογής της θεωρίας. ΤΙΝΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope. Τα πρακτικά προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισε ο κομμουνισμός δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τα θεμελιώδη προβλήματα που περιγράφω (άπειρη ενέργεια, άπειρες πρώτες ύλες). Ο κομμουνισμός απέτυχε πρακτικά γιατί στηρίχτηκε σε πρόσωπα και σε ένα κεντρικό, γραφειοκρατικό σύστημα, πράγματα που απαιτούν από την κοινωνία να είναι όλοι αγγελούδια. Αυτό δεν το αναγνωρίζω σαν θεμελιώδες πρόβλημα, έχει την λύση του.

Τώρα, ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός δεν έχει ποτέ δοκιμαστεί. Δεν αποφάσισε κανένα κράτος να γίνει νεοφιλελεύθερο. Κάποια λιγοστά μέρη του εφαρμόστηκαν σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις αλλά αυτό είναι σαν να λες ότι υπήρξε κομμουνισμός στην Ελλάδα ή στην Γαλλία, γιατί εφαρμόστηκαν αριστερές ιδέες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Αυτοί που γράφουν διάφορες θεωρητικές μπαρούφες για τους (νεο)φιλελευθερισμούς δεν πρέπει να είναι παντρεμένοι. Η απόλυτη ελευθερία (που περιορίζεται μόνο από το περιβάλλον) είναι για τον Ταρζάν στη ζούγκλα. Από τη στιγμή που ο Ταρζάν απέκτησε ταίρι, και στη συνέχεια πεθερά, μπατζανάκηδες, συγχωριανούς, και άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται συλλογικότητες, οι ελευθερίες άρχισαν να περιορίζονται. Η ιστορία του πολιτισμού περιγράφει πώς αναθέτουμε σε θεσμούς να μας εκπροσωπούν στην αναζήτηση καλύτερων ισορροπιών μέσα στις συλλογικότητες. Πώς περιορίζουμε τις ελευθερίες των πολλών για να εξυπηρετηθούν τα δικαιώματα μειοψηφιών. Όσο μεγαλώνουν οι συλλογικότητες, τόσο πιο πολύπλοκες γίνονται αυτές οι ισορροπίες και τόσο δυσκολότερη η αναρρύθμισή τους. Πέρα από τη λειτουργία των μικρότερων συλλογικοτήτων που μας είναι πιο κατανοητές (οικογένεια, χωριό), ας δούμε αυτό το παιχνίδι των ισορροπιών και σε μια άλλη πτυχή της καθημερινότητάς μας: τον αστικό χώρο. Στην πόλη επιδιώκουμε να έχουμε μια βέλτιστη ισορροπία ανάμεσα στις κατοικίες και στον ελεύθερο χώρο: το πολύ τσιμέντο σε βάρος του δρόμου, της πλατείας και του πάρκου δημιουργεί μια αρνητική ισορροπία. Αλλά αρνητικές ισορροπίες θα βρούμε και στην αντίστροφη αναλογία (αξία γης, κόστος κάλυψης αποστάσεων κτλ). Στο δρόμο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ισορροπία ανάμεσα στο πεζοδρόμιο και το οδόστρωμα, αλλιώς τα τροχοφόρα θα σκοτώνουν τους πεζούς. Σε όλα αυτά έχουμε συνεχώς περιορισμούς ελευθεριών από σεβασμό προς την ισορροπία των ελευθεριών.

Το ίδιο επιβάλλεται να συμβαίνει και στη λειτουργία της οικονομίας και έχει συμβεί στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Αναθέτουμε σε θεσμούς (γραφειοκρατία, κυβερνήσεις, συνδικάτα) να μας εκπροσωπούν στη διασφάλιση εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκων ισορροπιών ανάμεσα σε ισχυρούς και αδύναμους. Κάθε τέτοια ανάθεση είναι παραχώρηση ατομικών ελευθεριών υπέρ της καλύτερης ισορροπίας του συνόλου. Σε πολλά επίπεδα η εκπροσώπηση λειτουργεί ανισόρροπα δημιουργώντας γνωστά προβλήματα (βλέπε πελατειακό κράτος, συντεχνίες, φοροδιαφυγή λόγω αδράνειας και διαφθοράς, παραχώρηση ασυδοσίας στις τράπεζες και το κεφάλαιο από τις κυβερνήσεις κτλ). Η παγκοσμιοποίηση, η ελεύθερη διακίνηση κεφαλαίων, η τεράστια πιστωτική φούσκα λόγω της δημιουργίας χρήματος από μη θεσμικούς φορείς είναι προβλήματα ελευθεριών που δόθηκαν χωρίς να μελετηθούν οι ισορροπίες και χωρίς να επιβληθούν οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι. Η παγκοσμιοποίηση θα μπορούσε να είναι μόνο καλή αν είχαν αποτραπεί οι αρνητικές διαστάσεις της. Δεν αποτράπηκαν. Ζούμε την ανατροπή των ισορροπιών σε τεράστια (παγκόσμια) κλίμακα και σε πολλά επίπεδα. Οι τεράστιες διαφορές ανάμεσα σε άτομα, περιοχές, κράτη, ενότητες κρατών με μεγάλα ελλείμματα και μεγάλα περισσεύματα είναι το πρόβλημα που ζητά άμεση λύση. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να λυθεί με μελέτη και σωφροσύνη. Δεν θα λυθεί με μεγαλύτερες ελευθερίες στους ήδη ασύδοτους, με προστασία μικροσυμφερόντων χωρίς να γίνονται συνέχεια αντιληπτές οι επιδιωκόμενες ισορροπίες σε μεγαλύτερα σύνολα, με καταστροφή των αδύναμων για να μη χαλάσει το παχύ δέρμα των εύρωστων, με αποθέωση κακών συνηθειών, με παραχώρηση του συνόλου του ελέγχου σε κομματικές γραφειοκρατίες και δικτατορίες του προλεταριάτου. Πρέπει να ξαναδούμε το κράτος των ελέγχων και των ισορροπιών (checks and balances), να το καταλάβουμε, να παραμερίσουμε τους φωνακλάδες των διάφορων λαϊκισμών, και να μην μπουρδολογούμε υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου άκρου. Η σοσιαλοδημοκρατία θα νικήσει, αλλά να δούμε πότε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η σοσιαλοδημοκρατία θα νικήσει, αλλά να δούμε πότε...


...και πώς (και ποια).

Προσυπογράφω τα του nickel μέχρι κεραίας.

Ένα μόνο, ακόμη, τσιτάροντας την υπογραφή του Daeman (είναι η μέρα του ετεροπροσδιορισμού, φαίνεται):
*Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν.*

Και αυτό, ισχύει για όλα τα ανθρώπινα κατασκευάσματα και, φυσικά, και τα πολιτικά συστήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Nickel, η σύγκριση που κάνεις είναι ανόμοια. Οι πολεοδομικοί κανονισμοί υπάρχουν για *πρακτικούς* λόγους. Εκεί ο κανονισμός εξυπηρετεί κάτι πολύ πρακτικό. Κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είναι ας πούμε να *υποχρεώνεις* τα ιδιωτικά πάρκινγκ να έχουν θέσεις για ανάπηρους. Το να υπάρχουν τεχνικές προδιαγραφές στην κατασκευή του κτηρίου είναι θέμα πρακτικό, όχι κρατικός παρεμβατισμός.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το να υπάρχουν τεχνικές προδιαγραφές στην κατασκευή του κτηρίου είναι θέμα πρακτικό, όχι κρατικός παρεμβατισμός.


Που ορίζεται δια της αυτόματης ανάφλεξης; Δηλαδή, ας πούμε, όλοι οι εργολάβοι είναι καλοί και ενδιαφέρονται κατ' αρχήν μην πέσει το κτίριο που χτίζουν, ή υποχρεώνεται επειδή αν πέσει θα πάει φυλακή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Χελλε, για ποιον λόγο ακριβώς χρειάζεται πολεοδομικός κανονισμός σε μια θεωρητικώς φιλελεύθερη οικονομία;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η σοσιαλοδημοκρατία θα νικήσει, αλλά να δούμε πότε...


Παρακάμπτοντας το μη απαραίτητο όμικρον, να πω το εξής: 

Υπάρχουν τρεις τρόποι να δει κανείς τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία. Ο ένας είναι να τη δει ως σύνθεση. Ο άλλος είναι να τη δει ως μετριασμό, ως μάχη οπισθοφυλακής. Οι μάχες οπισθοφυλακής σπανιότατα είναι νικηφόρες. Ο τρίτος είναι να τη δει ως αναγκαίο συμβιβασμό. Πράγμα που μου θυμίζει το: 



Count Baltar said:


> Προσωπικά, και μπορώ να το υποστηρίξω με επιχειρήματα, το πραγματικό αντίπαλο δέος στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό είναι ο καπιταλισμός με κανόνες.


Ο Μαρξ, όπως θα θυμάστε, έλεγε πως οι καπιταλιστές δεν μπορούν να σώσουν τον καπιταλισμό. Είχε δίκιο νομίζω, παράβλεψε όμως κάτι που αποδείχτηκε στη συνέχεια, πως ο καπιταλισμός έχει αξιοθαύμαστη ανθεκτικότητα _παρά_ τις προθέσεις και τις επιδιώξεις των καπιταλιστών. Η ανθεκτικότητα αυτή στηρίζεται σε ενέσεις με ξένα γονίδια (να άλλο ένα επιχείρημα κατά του ρατσισμού, το δεύτερο καλύτερο μετά τις Βραζιλιάνες): κεϋνσιανισμός, διαδίκτυο, κάποιος ειδικότερος από εμένα θα μπορούσε να εντοπίσει και πολλά άλλα. Στηρίζεται επίσης και σε υποχωρήσεις που προκαλούνται από την κοινωνική πίεση (όπως το μεταπολεμικό κράτος προνοίας). Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι ίσως "καπιταλισμός (ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος -ισμός) με κανόνες" αλλά ποιος βάζει τους κανόνες, και προς όφελος τίνος.

Τι θέλω να πω; Πως _κάθε _συζήτηση που παραβλέπει τον ρόλο της πολιτικής και αναζητεί το (αμιγές, χωρίς προσμείξεις που αλλοιώνουν τον πλατωνικό χαρακτήρα του) βέλτιστο σύστημα στατικά και θεωρητικά είναι αδιέξοδη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χελλε, για ποιον λόγο ακριβώς χρειάζεται πολεοδομικός κανονισμός σε μια θεωρητικώς φιλελεύθερη οικονομία;



Η φιλελεύθερη οικονομία δεν είναι αντιεπιστημονική ούτε αδιάφορη απέναντι στην ανθρώπινη ζωή. Είναι επιστημονικά απαράδεκτο να μην υπάρχει πολεοδομικός κανονισμός και μπορεί να κοστίσει ζωές. Άμεσα.



Palavra said:


> Που ορίζεται δια της αυτόματης ανάφλεξης; Δηλαδή, ας πούμε, όλοι οι εργολάβοι είναι καλοί και ενδιαφέρονται κατ' αρχήν μην πέσει το κτίριο που χτίζουν, ή υποχρεώνεται επειδή αν πέσει θα πάει φυλακή;



Εσύ κάνεις καλή μετάφραση γιατί αν δεν κάνεις θα πας φυλακή; Όχι. Ο εργολάβος που κάνει καλή δουλειά, ενδιαφέρεται για δύο πράγματα: α) να μην σπιλωθεί το όνομά του, να είναι επαγγελματίας, και β) να μην πεθάνουν άνθρωποι από αμέλειά του, πράγμα που επισύρει ποινή. Φιλελεύθερη κοινωνία δεν σημαίνει μια κοινωνία χωρίς καθόλου φυλακές. Πουθενά ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός δεν είναι κατά της φυλάκισης εγκληματιών που διαπράττουν κακουργήματα (π.χ. βιασμό, ένοπλη ληστεία και φόνο). Μπερδεύεις τον φιλελευθερισμό με την αναρχία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εσύ κάνεις καλή μετάφραση γιατί αν δεν κάνεις θα πας φυλακή; Όχι.


Κάνεις λάθος αν νομίζεις ότι η κακή μετάφραση δεν επισύρει νομικές ευθύνες. Είναι καλό να μην εκφέρεις άποψη όταν κάτι δεν το ξέρεις, ιδίως όταν χρησιμοποιείς αυτό το κάτι για να βασίσεις σε αυτό μετέπειτα επιχείρημά σου...



Hellegennes said:


> Ο εργολάβος που κάνει καλή δουλειά, ενδιαφέρεται για δύο πράγματα:[...] β) να μην πεθάνουν άνθρωποι από αμέλειά του, πράγμα που επισύρει ποινή.


...αν και δεν χρειαζόταν να γράψω το παραπάνω, γιατί μόλις αντέκρουσες τον εαυτό σου. 


Hellegennes said:


> Το να υπάρχουν τεχνικές προδιαγραφές στην κατασκευή του κτηρίου είναι θέμα πρακτικό, όχι κρατικός παρεμβατισμός.



Τέλος πάντων, δεν θα συνεχίσω αυτόν τον διάλογο γιατί θα καταλήξουμε πάλι να συζητάμε την ανθυποπερίπτωση της ανθυποσημείωσης, και όχι το θέμα του νήματος, που είναι και πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η φιλελεύθερη οικονομία δεν είναι αντιεπιστημονική ούτε αδιάφορη απέναντι στην ανθρώπινη ζωή. Είναι επιστημονικά απαράδεκτο να μην υπάρχει πολεοδομικός κανονισμός [ΧΧΧΧ] και μπορεί να κοστίσει ζωές. Άμεσα.


Εγώ θα το κρατήσω αυτό και για οποιοδήποτε θέμα [ΧΧΧΧ] λες ότι είναι περιττή η παρέμβαση του κράτους, θα το χρησιμοποιώ για απάντηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Κάνεις λάθος αν νομίζεις ότι η κακή μετάφραση δεν επισύρει νομικές ευθύνες. Είναι καλό να μην εκφέρεις άποψη όταν κάτι δεν το ξέρεις, ιδίως όταν χρησιμοποιείς αυτό το κάτι για να βασίσεις σε αυτό μετέπειτα επιχείρημά σου...



Hello! Επειδή το ξέρω σε ρωτάω: "Εσύ κάνεις καλή μετάφραση γιατί αν δεν κάνεις θα πας φυλακή;". Ελληνικά είναι. Σε ρωτάω αν ο λόγος που προσπαθείς να κάνεις καλή μετάφραση είναι ο φόβος της ποινής.



drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ θα το κρατήσω αυτό και για οποιοδήποτε θέμα [ΧΧΧΧ] λες ότι είναι περιττή η παρέμβαση του κράτους, θα το χρησιμοποιώ για απάντηση.



Έδωσα ένα ξεκάθαρο αντιπαράδειγμα. Κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είπα πώς είναι να σε αναγκάζει το κράτος να έχεις θέση για πάρκινγκ ατόμων με ειδικές ανάγκες. Δεν υπάρχει πρακτικός λόγος για κανέναν πλην του ατόμου που χρειάζεται την θέση. Το κράτος εδώ προσπαθεί να θεσμοθετήσει νομοθετικά την ανθρωπιά. Το άτομο αυτό δεν θα πεθάνει αν δεν υπάρχει θέση πάρκινγκ γι' αυτό (ούτε και κανείς άλλος θα πεθάνει ή θα τραυματιστεί). Σημείωσε ότι οι περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις -π.χ. σούπερ μάρκετ- έχουν τέτοιες θέσεις όχι γιατί υπάρχει νόμος αλλά γιατί αλλιώς αποκλείουν έναν πιθανό πελάτη. Κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είναι να υπάρχει ΕΣΡ. Κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είναι να απαγορεύονται οι διαφημίσεις τσιγάρων στην τηλεόραση. Κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είναι να φορολογούνται τα τσιγάρα και το αλκοόλ ως μέτρα περιορισμού της κατανάλωσής τους. Το να κάνει αντικαπνιστικές καμπάνιες το κράτος, με την υποστήριξη της επιστήμης, δεν είναι παρεμβατισμός.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ θα το κρατήσω αυτό και για οποιοδήποτε θέμα [ΧΧΧΧ] λες ότι είναι περιττή η παρέμβαση του κράτους, θα το χρησιμοποιώ για απάντηση.



Κάνεις ένα λάθος εδώ δόκτωρα. Μπερδεύεις το πλαίσιο (νόμοι, πολεοδομικοί κανονισμοί κλπ) με την κρατική παρέμβαση. Ο φιλελευθερισμός δεν είναι κατά της ύπαρξης πλαισίου, ίσα ίσα. Θεμέλιο του φιλελευθερισμού είναι το κράτος δικαίου, το οποίο λειτουργεί βάσει νόμων που ψηφίζουν οι εκλεγμένοι εκπρόσωποι των πολιτών. Αν οι πολίτες κρίνουν, δια των εκπροσώπων τους, ότι τα κτίρια πρέπει να χτίζονται βάσει συγκεκριμένων προδιαγραφών, τότε ψηφίζεται σχετικός νόμος και ευθύνη του κράτους είναι να ελέγξει ότι ο νόμος αυτός θα εφαρμόζεται, χωρίς παρεκκλίσεις, από όλους. Ο φιλελευθερισμός είναι κατά της παρέμβασης του κράτους στην οικονομία (π.χ. καθορισμός τιμών προϊόντων, διάσωση προβληματικών επιχειρήσεων, επιδότηση προϊόντων κλπ), επειδή αυτό ουσιαστικά καταργεί το πλαίσιο, καθώς τότε οι νόμοι παύουν να ισχύουν το ίδιο για όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Εδώ μπερδεύτηκα. Ο φιλελευθερισμός επιτρέπει την παρέμβαση των πολιτών, με την ψήφο τους, στις προδιαγραφές των κτιρίων αλλά όχι στις προδιαγραφές της οικονομίας; Σε ποιους τομείς ακριβώς απαγορεύεται από τον (θεωρητικό έστω) φιλελευθερισμό η παρέμβαση των πολιτών; Οι προδιαγραφές των κτιρίων δεν είναι παρέμβαση οικονομικού τύπου;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Το σκεπτικό του φιλελευθερισμού είναι ότι το κράτος -δηλαδή οι πολίτες, μέσω των εκπροσώπων τους- πρέπει να θέτει γενικούς κανόνες και να επιβλέπει την εφαρμογή τους. Πολλοί από αυτούς τους κανόνες θα έχουν φυσικά οικονομική φύση. Η θέσπιση γενικών φορολογικών κανόνων, ας πούμε, δεν νοείται ως κρατική παρέμβαση στην οικονομία, σε αντίθεση με την ψήφιση ειδικών νόμων για πλείστες όσες ειδικές περιπτώσεις. Το να υπάρχουν κάποιοι γενικοί πολεοδομικοί κανόνες που να διασφαλίζουν την ασφάλεια των πολιτών δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κρατική παρέμβαση. Από την άλλη, η ύπαρξη ενός δαιδαλώδους πολεοδομικού πλαισίου με άπειρες περιπτώσεις, υποπεριπτώσεις, εξαιρέσεις κλπ μπορεί κάλλιστα να θεωρηθεί κρατική παρέμβαση, εστία διαφθοράς κλπ.

Ένα δεύτερο βασικό σκεπτικό του φιλελευθερισμού είναι ότι οι κανόνες που ψηφίζονται από τα κοινοβούλια δεν πρέπει, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, να περιορίζουν τις ατομικές ελευθερίες. Εδώ η έννοια της ατομικής ελευθερίας ορίζεται με έναν αρνητικό τρόπο: ως απουσία εξαναγκασμού. Έτσι λύνεται εν μέρει και το πρόβλημα του πού τελειώνει η ελευθερία του ενός και αρχίζει η ελευθερία του άλλου. Προστασία των ατομικών ελευθεριών δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι του καπνίσει. Σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι του καπνίσει, αρκεί να μην περιορίζει την ελευθερία των άλλων, δηλαδή να μην τους εξαναγκάζει να κάνουν κάτι που δεν θέλουν. Δεν είμαι ελεύθερος να σκοτώσω, να βιάσω, να κλέψω, να κάψω τα δάση, να μολύνω τις θάλασσες κλπ. Οι ελευθερίες αυτές πρέπει να περιορίζονται από νόμους, ακριβώς επειδή ισοδυναμούν με αφαίρεση της ελευθερίας των άλλων. Είμαι όμως ελεύθερος να πιστεύω σε όποιον θεό θέλω, να διαβάζω όποια βιβλία θέλω, να ακούω όποια μουσική θέλω και, για να το πάω στα οικονομικά, να κοστολογήσω το προϊόν της εργασίας μου όσο θέλω, και αν οι άλλοι θέλουν το αγοράζουν ή όχι. Οι ελευθερίες αυτές δεν ισοδυναμούν με περιορισμό της ελευθερίας των άλλων, και άρα, σύμφωνα με τον φιλελευθερισμό, οφείλουν να _μην_ περιορίζονται από νόμους.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη χρήση της λέξης _παρέμβαση_. Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, όταν οι φιλελεύθεροι μιλάνε για κρατική παρέμβαση στην οικονομία εννοούνε την _παραβίαση_ των γενικών, θεσμοθετημένων κανόνων που ισχύουν για όλους τους _άλλους._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται μάλλον παράλογο το ότι ένας εθνικός πολεοδομικός κανονισμός είναι ανεκτός στα πλαίσια του φιλελευθερισμού ενώ π.χ. ένα εθνικό σύστημα υγείας δεν είναι. Επίσης, θα μπορούσα να ισχυριστώ ότι η θέση για τον ανάπηρο στο πάρκινγκ είναι απαραίτητη και στα πλαίσια του φιλελευθερισμού, επειδή του επιτρέπει να συμμετέχει πιο εύκολα στην ελεύθερη αγορά. Τέλος, σε ένα περιβάλλον που γίνεται ολοένα και πιο περίπλοκο, νομοτελειακά και οι όποιες διατάξεις ελέγχου του θα γίνονται πιο περίπλοκες, αλλιώς θα γίνονται ολοένα και πιο άδικες. Αλλά προφανώς, και το δήλωσα άλλωστε, η δική μου οπτική είναι πολωμένη.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται μάλλον παράλογο το ότι ένας εθνικός πολεοδομικός κανονισμός είναι ανεκτός στα πλαίσια του φιλελευθερισμού ενώ π.χ. ένα εθνικό σύστημα υγείας δεν είναι.



Γιατί δεν είναι; Όλα τα δυτικά φιλελεύθερα κράτη έχουν εθνικό σύστημα υγείας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Γιατί δεν είναι; Όλα τα δυτικά φιλελεύθερα κράτη έχουν εθνικό σύστημα υγείας.


Ο Ρόμνεϊ το ξέρει αυτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, θα μπορούσα να ισχυριστώ ότι η θέση για τον ανάπηρο στο πάρκινγκ είναι απαραίτητη και στα πλαίσια του φιλελευθερισμού, επειδή του επιτρέπει να συμμετέχει πιο εύκολα στην ελεύθερη αγορά.



Η ύπαρξη της θέσης -και της συμμετοής του- είναι επιθυμητή, η νομική της θεσμοθέτηση όμως όχι.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Ρόμνεϊ το ξέρει αυτό;



Εντάξει, όλα τα δυτικά φιλελεύθερα κράτη πλην, μέχρι πρότινος τουλάχιστον, των ΗΠΑ. Αλλά και εκεί υπάρχουν δημόσια νοσοκομεία. Η ιδέα της δημόσιας υγειονομικής περίθαλψης ή της δημόσιας παιδείας δεν αντίκειται στον φιλελευθερισμό. Ούτε βέβαια και η απουσία τους.


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ένα δεύτερο βασικό σκεπτικό του φιλελευθερισμού είναι ότι οι κανόνες που ψηφίζονται (...) δεν πρέπει να περιορίζουν τις ατομικές ελευθερίες. (...) Προστασία των ατομικών ελευθεριών δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι του καπνίσει. Σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι του καπνίσει, αρκεί να μην περιορίζει την ελευθερία των άλλων, *δηλαδή να μην τους εξαναγκάζει να κάνουν κάτι που δεν θέλουν.* Δεν είμαι ελεύθερος να σκοτώσω, να βιάσω, *να κλέψω*, να κάψω τα δάση, να μολύνω τις θάλασσες κλπ. Οι ελευθερίες αυτές πρέπει να περιορίζονται από νόμους, ακριβώς επειδή ισοδυναμούν με αφαίρεση της ελευθερίας των άλλων. Είμαι όμως ελεύθερος να πιστεύω σε όποιον θεό θέλω, να διαβάζω όποια βιβλία θέλω, να ακούω όποια μουσική θέλω και, για να το πάω στα οικονομικά, να κοστολογήσω το προϊόν της εργασίας μου όσο θέλω, *και αν οι άλλοι θέλουν το αγοράζουν ή όχι*. Οι ελευθερίες αυτές δεν ισοδυναμούν με περιορισμό της ελευθερίας των άλλων, και άρα, σύμφωνα με τον φιλελευθερισμό, οφείλουν να _μην_ περιορίζονται από* νόμους*.


(Μήτε μνημόνια, θα συμπλήρωνα).
Η όλη συζήτηση μού θυμίζει τα επιχείρηματα των σκεπτικιστών πιστών χριστιανών. Αναγνωρίζουν πως στην πράξη ο οργανωμένος εκπρόσωπός τους, η Ιεραρχία, διέπραξε λάθη, προκάλεσε σφαγές και πολέμους, αλλά καταλήγουν στην αποδοχή της τελειότητας της θεωρίας, ότι φταίνε οι ελλιπείς, κακόβουλες ή εσφαλμένες, εφαρμογές της και πως φτάνει ο εξοβελισμός των λίγων κακών για να λάμψει το φως.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον καπιταλισμό (νεο- ή απλώς φιλελευθερισμός δεν είναι παρά δύο από τις ονοματικές του παρενδυμασίες). Μια πρώτη απάτη είναι το ίδιο το όνομα: ποιος θα ήταν ενάντιος στην ελευθερία; Η δεύτερη, όχι όμως και τελευταία, έχει να κάνει με την (νεο)φιλελεύθερη δήθεν απαίτηση για τον περιορισμό μέχρις εξαλείψεως του κράτους, όχι βέβαια εκείνων των τομέων του που θα επιβάλουν και θα εφαρμόσουν τις λύσεις που τα νεοφιλελεύθερα κοράκια θα υπαγορεύσουν (δικαστική εξουσία, ασφάλεια, πολιτικό προσωπικό). Παράδειγμα, αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα με τις τράπεζες: αποτελεί βασική καπιταλιστική αρχή η ανεμπόδιστη και δίχως κρατικό παρεμβατισμό αύξηση του κέρδους και ελαχιστοποίηση των ζημιών, είναι άλλωστε μία από τις βασικές ελευθερίες. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, σε αυτό το πλάισιο σκέψης, είναι γιατί οι ευρωπαϊκές (ιδιωτικές στο σύνολό τους εξάλλου) τράπεζες, έχοντας αγοράσει τα αμερικανικά σκουπίδια, αρνούνται να αναγνωρίσουν και να πληρώσουν τις ζημιές, και, "πείθοντας" το πολιτικό προσωπικό (1) ότι η ύπαρξή τους είναι συνώνυμη της ύπαρξης των κρατών, ανακεφαλαιοποιούνται, δηλαδή μας αναγκάζουν, με μοχλό το τρισκατάρατο κι οξαποδώ κράτος και αιχμή τις δυνάμεις καταστολής, να τις χρηματοτοδοτούμε και να τις σώζουμε, ενώ δεν είναι παρά είναι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις: ο ΟΣΕ και η Ολυμπιακή τους μάραναν μετά. Στην Λατινική Αμερική ανάλογη κρατικοποίηση του ιδιωτικού τραπεζικού χρέους έγινε κατά την διάρκεια αιματοβαμμένων δικτατοριών. Στα δικά μας μέρη, γίνεται εν πλήρει δημοκρατία, όπου οι προγραμματικές υποσχέσεις πετιούνται στα σκουπίδια άμα τη ανόδω στην εξουσία, σε μια χώρα όπου μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν αδίκημα η "αθέτηση υποσχέσεως γάμου".
Όμως ξέρω: όλα αυτά είναι "στρεβλώσεις" της υγιούς (νεο-)φιλελεύθερης οικονομι(σι)άς. Στο απώτερο μέλλον, μαζί με την Δευτέρα Παρουσία, θα έρθει και η "αστρέβλωτη" λειτουργία/δράση του (νεο)φιλελεύθερου παράδεισου, αφού στο μεταξύ όλος ο πλούτος, γη, ακίνητη περιουσία και παραγωγικός ιστός, θα έχει συγκεντρωθεί σε λίγα χέρια. Κατανοητό.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς άνθρωποι με εμφανώς συγκροτημένη σκέψη και άπειρη πρόσβαση σε πληροφορία, κάθονται και παπαγαλίζουν αμερικανιές, υπερασπιζόμενοι έναν Κύκλωπα που κάθε μέρα τρώει κι από έναν σύντροφό μας, ελπίζοντας πως αυτούς θα τους ξεχάσει κάπου στο βάθος της σπηλιάς. Το να του βγάλουμε το μάτι, σημαίνει, πρώτα από όλα, να αποκαλύπτουμε την αλήθεια, αυτό που δεν "διαφεύγει", να διαδίδουμε τις αντιφάσεις του και να θυμηθούμε πως, σε αντίθεση με την λατινογενή λέξη που σημαίνει "αλληλεγγύη στην μάχη", η ελληνική λέξη "κοινωνία" προέρχεται από το "κοινός, κοινωνώ (κάνω κοινό)" και "ιδιωτικοποιώ" σημαίνει "αποβλακώνω".

(1) Δεν μπορώ να βρω μια καταπληκτική σχετική γελοιογραφία (του Στάθη; ): Συζητούν δύο καπιταλιστές (καπελάκι, κουστουμάκι, κοιλίτσα) και ο ένας λέει: "Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνεις έναν πρωθυπουργό υπάλληλό σου. Είναι πολύ πιό εύκολο (ή φθηνό) να κάνεις έναν υπάλληλό σου πρωθυπουργό". Η δημοσίευσή τους, πολύ πριν την άνοδο των κκ. Παπαδήμου και Μόντι και την αποχώρηση (; ) του πρώτου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> (Μήτε μνημόνια, θα συμπλήρωνα).
> Η όλη συζήτηση μού θυμίζει τα επιχείρηματα των σκεπτικιστών πιστών χριστιανών. Αναγνωρίζουν πως στην πράξη ο οργανωμένος εκπρόσωπός τους, η Ιεραρχία, διέπραξε λάθη, προκάλεσε σφαγές και πολέμους, αλλά καταλήγουν στην αποδοχή της τελειότητας της θεωρίας, ότι φταίνε οι ελλιπείς, κακόβουλες ή εσφαλμένες, εφαρμογές της και πως φτάνει ο εξοβελισμός των λίγων κακών για να λάμψει το φως.



Αν καθαρίσεις λίγα πράγματα από την χριστιανική θεωρία, ναι, σαφώς έχουν δίκιο οι πιστοί που παραμένουν πιστοί στην ιδεολογία του "μην κρίνεις ινά μην κριθείς". Αν δεν ανακατεύονται στις υποθέσεις άλλων, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.




drazen said:


> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς άνθρωποι με εμφανώς συγκροτημένη σκέψη και άπειρη πρόσβαση σε πληροφορία, κάθονται και παπαγαλίζουν αμερικανιές, υπερασπιζόμενοι έναν Κύκλωπα που κάθε μέρα τρώει κι από έναν *σύντροφό* μας.



Θέλεις να πεις *συνάνθρωπο*;



drazen said:


> ...
> να θυμηθούμε πως, σε αντίθεση με την λατινογενή λέξη που σημαίνει "αλληλεγγύη στην μάχη", η ελληνική λέξη "κοινωνία" προέρχεται από το "κοινός, κοινωνώ (κάνω κοινό)" και "ιδιωτικοποιώ" σημαίνει "αποβλακώνω"



Και _κοινή_ σημαίνει πουτάνα. Ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις και τις αλλαγές στην σημασία τους.



drazen said:


> (1) Δεν μπορώ να βρω μια καταπληκτική σχετική γελοιογραφία (του Στάθη; ): Συζητούν δύο καπιταλιστές (καπελάκι, κουστουμάκι, κοιλίτσα) και ο ένας λέει: "Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνεις έναν πρωθυπουργό υπάλληλό σου. Είναι πολύ πιό εύκολο (ή φθηνό) να κάνεις έναν υπάλληλό σου πρωθυπουργό". Η δημοσίευσή τους, πολύ πριν την άνοδο των κκ. Παπαδήμου και Μόντι και την αποχώρηση (; ) του πρώτου.



Σαν γελοιογραφία είναι καλό, σαν πολιτικό σχόλιο είναι ταυτοσημία. Δεν υπάρχουν πρωθυπουργοί που ξεφυτρώνουν με την πρωθυπουργική ιδιότητα.


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν καθαρίσεις λίγα πράγματα από την χριστιανική θεωρία, ναι, σαφώς έχουν δίκιο οι πιστοί που παραμένουν πιστοί στην ιδεολογία του "μην κρίνεις ινά μην κριθείς". Αν δεν ανακατεύονται στις υποθέσεις άλλων, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι καί ανακατεύονταν ανέκαθεν καί τώρα ανακατεύονται (πρωινή προσευχή στα σχολεία, κρατική μισθοδοσία, κατεβάσματα ταινιών και θεατρικών παραστάσεων, καύση νεκρών). Δεν είναι μόνον οι εκκλησιαστικοί αξιωματούχοι, είναι και το χριστεπώνυμο πλήρωμα που τους δίνει την δύναμη. Τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, η αδελφή μου είναι ενεργός χριστιανή. Θα τους ξαναδούμε, όταν βρεθούν πάλι σε θέση ισχύος, να μου το θυμηθείς.



Hellegennes said:


> Θέλεις να πεις *συνάνθρωπο*;


Ναι, αν θέλεις, γιατί το "σύντροφος" περιέχει κάτι προς εξαφάνιση, την τροφή.



Hellegennes said:


> Και _κοινή_ σημαίνει πουτάνα. Ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις και τις αλλαγές στην σημασία τους.


Κοινή είναι και η επί χρήμασι εκδιδόμενη και η γλώσσα κ.ά.π. Δεν πρόκειται για λεκτικό παιχνίδι, είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό, πώς δηλαδή περιάγεται η σκέψη στη βάση της ετυμολογικής συνήχησης. Socius κ.τ.λ. για όλους τους δυτικοευρωπαίους σημαίνει τον συνεταίρο, κι αυτό γεννά μια εμπορική εικόνα της κοινωνίας. Η αναγκαστική χρήση προσωπικής πρωτοπρόσωπης αντωνυμίας με το ρήμα, δεν μπορεί, θα γεννά μια αντίληψη για την πρωτοκαθεδρία του "εγώ" (λέω τώρα).



Hellegennes said:


> Σαν γελοιογραφία είναι καλό, σαν πολιτικό σχόλιο είναι ταυτοσημία. Δεν υπάρχουν πρωθυπουργοί που ξεφυτρώνουν με την πρωθυπουργική ιδιότητα.


Το τελευταίο δεν το κατάλαβα. Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι οι πρωθυπουργοί είναι εξ ορισμού υπάλληλοι των τραπεζών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Αν μπορείς να κάνεις τον υπάλληλό σου πρωθυπουργό, τότε έχεις έναν πρωθυπουργό για υπάλληλο. Ταυτοσημία.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς άνθρωποι με εμφανώς συγκροτημένη σκέψη και άπειρη πρόσβαση σε πληροφορία, κάθονται και παπαγαλίζουν αμερικανιές, υπερασπιζόμενοι έναν Κύκλωπα που κάθε μέρα τρώει κι από έναν σύντροφό μας, ελπίζοντας πως αυτούς θα τους ξεχάσει κάπου στο βάθος της σπηλιάς.



Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το κομμάτι αναφέρεται ευθέως σε μένα, οπότε οφείλω να απαντήσω.
Ζητήθηκε νωρίτερα από τον Κόμη, στο #67, να "δοθεί, επιτέλους, από πολέμιους και υποστηρικτές μια _περιγραφή_ του τι είναι φιλελευθερισμός". Αυτό ακριβώς προσπάθησα να κάνω, και όχι να παπαγαλίσω αμερικανιές ή να υπερασπιστώ τον Κύκλωπα που μας τρώει. Αν μου ζητούνταν να δώσω μια περιγραφή του τι είναι ο κομουνισμός, δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να το κάνω. Ελπίζω όμως τότε να μην με κατηγορήσεις ότι παπαγαλίζω τα δελτία Τύπου του Περισσού.

Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι υπάρχει τεράστια απόσταση ανάμεσα στη θεωρία και στην πράξη, ανάμεσα σε αυτά που ευαγγελίζεται μια ιδεολογία ή υπόσχεται μια θρησκεία και σε αυτά που πράττουν οι επί Γης εκπρόσωποί τους. Και πράγματι προτιμώ να συζητώ επί του πρακτέου και όχι επί του ιδεατού. Για να μπορέσουμε όμως να συζητήσουμε πρέπει πρώτα να συμφωνήσουμε γύρω από το περιεχόμενο των εννοιών. Αν λοιπόν διαφωνείς κάπου με την περιγραφή των εννοιών όπως τις παρέθεσα, πες μου πού, για να μπορέσουμε μετά να συζητήσουμε και για τον Κύκλωπα που μας τρώει.

Τέλος, σε ό,τι αφορά τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις, για να μην νομίσεις ότι υπεκφεύγω: Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποδέχομαι την τελειότητα του φιλελευθερισμού, ούτε οποιασδήποτε άλλης θεωρίας. Πιστεύω ότι όχι απλά δεν υπάρχει το τέλειο σύστημα αλλά και ότι δεν θα υπάρξει _ποτέ._ Μάλιστα, πιστεύω ότι το άμεσο μέλλον μας είναι ζοφερό: ότι μέσα στον 21ο αιώνα θα υποστούμε στο πετσί μας τις ανυπολόγιστες συνέπειες δύο τεράστιων, αλληλένδετων προβλημάτων, που θα αποτελέσουν πηγή ανείπωτης ανθρώπινης δυστυχίας: του υπερπληθυσμού και της εξάντλησης των φυσικών πόρων. That being said, αν μου ζητούσες να διαλέξω ανάμεσα στο να ζήσω σε μια δυτική, φιλελεύθερη κοινωνία και να ζήσω σε μια οποιαδήποτε αντιφιλελεύθερη κοινωνία, είτε κομουνιστική, είτε ισλαμιστική είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη, θα διάλεγα με κλειστά μάτια την πρώτη. Και βάζω στοίχημα ότι το ίδιο θα έκανες κι εσύ.


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το κομμάτι αναφέρεται ευθέως σε μένα, οπότε οφείλω να απαντήσω.


Δεν θα υπεκφύγω. Ναι, σε σένα αναφερόμουν, κυρίως γιατί μού αρέσει ο τρόπος που γράφεις. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου για την θεωρητική επιλογή μοντέλου και θα ζητήσω συγνώμη :blush:.
Έχω, όμως, βαρεθεί να ακούω "ψύχραιμες" κι "αντικειμενικές" παρουσιάσεις θεωριών που ολοφάνερα αποτελούν προπέτασμα καπνού. Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι γόνιμη καμία αναφορά σε θεωρητικά δεδομένα δίχως ταυτόχρονη μνεία των πρακτικών τους εφαρμογών. Δεν ξέρω αν οι επινοητές της θεωρίας αυτής είχαν ποτέ στο μυαλό τους κάποια πρόβλεψη για τους πολλούς. Μού είναι φανερό ότι οι συνεχιστές τους απλώς ψεύδονται εν γνώσει τους, κυρίως επειδή με μεγάλη ευκολία και θράσος δικαιολογούν τις εμφανείς παραβάσεις του μοντέλου, που, έτσι, έπαψε να έχει αρχές. Πρόκειται για κοράκια .


----------



## panadeli (Nov 6, 2012)

Αγαπητέ μου Ντράζεν δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη, δεν με προσέβαλες άλλωστε. Και σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Ας μιλήσουμε λοιπόν για τις πρακτικές εφαρμογές του φιλελευθερισμού, για τα καλά και για τα δεινά του, για τις πλείστες όσες παραβάσεις του (μεταξύ των οποίων και οι ανακεφαλοποιήσεις των τραπεζών, που αναφέρεις παραπάνω), καθώς και για τις πιθανές εναλλακτικές του. 

Ένα τελευταίο μόνο σχόλιο επί της θεωρίας:



drazen said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν οι επινοητές της θεωρίας αυτής είχαν ποτέ στο μυαλό τους κάποια πρόβλεψη για τους πολλούς.



Αυτή υπήρξε πάντοτε η μεγαλύτερη επιφύλαξή μου απέναντι στην ελεύθερη οικονομία, αλλά και ο κυριότερος ίσως λόγος που με γοήτευαν, στα νιάτα μου, οι σοσιαλιστικές και οι κομουνιστικές ιδέες. Δεν είναι όμως αλήθεια ότι οι θεωρητικοί του φιλελευθερισμού δεν ασχολούνταν, στις θεωρίες τους, με τους πολλούς. Παραθέτω ένα χαρακτηριστικό ρητό του Μίλτον Φρίντμαν, σφοδρού πολέμιου του Κράτους Πρόνοιας:

A society that puts equality before freedom will end up with neither. A society that puts freedom before equality will end up with a high degree of both.

Πριν από δεκαπέντε χρόνια δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνούσα με το παραπάνω ρητό, αλλά σήμερα το ενστερνίζομαι πλήρως -χωρίς να είμαι καθόλου κατά του Κράτους Πρόνοιας. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν κάτι απέδειξε η τραγική περιπέτεια του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού είναι ότι οι κοινωνίες που παραμερίζουν τις ατομικές ελευθερίες προς όφελος της ισότητας καταλήγουν τελικά να καταργούν και τις ελευθερίες και την ισότητα.


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δεν είναι όμως αλήθεια ότι οι θεωρητικοί του φιλελευθερισμού δεν ασχολούνταν, στις θεωρίες τους, με τους πολλούς. Παραθέτω ένα χαρακτηριστικό ρητό του Μίλτον Φρίντμαν, σφοδρού πολέμιου του Κράτους Πρόνοιας: A society that puts equality before freedom will end up with neither. A society that puts freedom before equality will end up with a high degree of both.  (...) Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν κάτι απέδειξε η τραγική περιπέτεια του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού είναι ότι οι κοινωνίες που παραμερίζουν τις ατομικές ελευθερίες προς όφελος της ισότητας καταλήγουν τελικά να καταργούν και τις ελευθερίες και την ισότητα.


Για τις πρακτικές των Σικάγο μπόις, έχω τα αποτελέσματα μπροστά μου καθημερινά, εδώ στην Αργεντινή, όπου και στις λαμπρότερες ημέρες του νεοφιλελευθερισμού (δεκαετία του 1990) μόνον ένα 30% είχε πρόσβαση στα αγαθά της νεοφιλελεύθερης οικονομίας, που, όταν ξεπούλησε τα πάντα, απλώς ανεχώρησε γι' άλλες πολιτείες, αφήνοντάς τους όλους μπροστά στα κατεβασμένα ρολά των τραπεζών και με τα χρήματά τους δεσμευμένα.
Στην Ελλάδα θα γίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο και, να μου το θυμηθείς, θα φταίει η αριστερά, στην οποία και θα πασάρουν την πατάτα, όταν όλα θα έχουν κριθεί (δεν αργεί πολύ εκείνη η μέρα). Τα ωραία λόγια, δυστυχώς, ήταν και παραμένουν μόνον τέτοια: ωραία λόγια. Όσο για τις ελευθερίες, δείξτες μου σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και την Ευρώπη. Ως ελευθερία θεωρώ την ύπαρξη δωρεάν και δίχως όρους περίθαλψης, παιδείας και υγείας, όπως ακριβώς δωρεάν προσφέρονται η ασφάλεια, η απονομή δικαιοσύνης και οι ψεκασμοί από τα ματ.
Όσο για τους άθλους του πρώην (αν)ύπαρκτού, θα συμφωνήσω, με την παρατήρηση ότι σήμερα πολλά κράτη βρίσκονται πολύ πιο κάτω και από τα βασικά που εκείνος πρόσφερε. Πιστεύω ότι θα σου έλυνε πολλές απορίες μια συζήτηση με κάποιον που έζησε εκεί και τα ξέρει από πρώτο χέρι. Ουκρανή φίλη μου, παντρεμένη με Έλληνα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, δίχως να είναι ή να έχει υπάρξει ένθερμη υποστηρίκτρια του πρώην καθεστώτος, δεν μπορεί παρά να διακρίνει την πτώση του βιοτικού επιπέδου σε όλους τους τομείς για την συντριπτική πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού: οι γυναίκες εκπορνεύονται για κέρματα του ευρώ και οι άντρες μεθοκοπούν. (Κατατοπιστικό είναι και το "Τι ωραίο πλιάτσικο!" για την Βρετανία.)
Τί να πρωτοπεί κανείς...
Saludos


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> Πιστεύω ότι θα σου έλυνε πολλές απορίες μια συζήτηση με κάποιον που έζησε εκεί και τα ξέρει από πρώτο χέρι. Ουκρανή φίλη μου, παντρεμένη με Έλληνα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, δίχως να είναι ή να έχει υπάρξει ένθερμη υποστηρίκτρια του πρώην καθεστώτος, δεν μπορεί παρά να διακρίνει την πτώση του βιοτικού επιπέδου σε όλους τους τομείς για την συντριπτική πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού: οι γυναίκες εκπορνεύονται για κέρματα του ευρώ και οι άντρες μεθοκοπούν. (Κατατοπιστικό είναι και το "Τι ωραίο πλιάτσικο!" για την Βρετανία.)
> Τί να πρωτοπεί κανείς...
> Saludos



Εγώ έχω Σλοβάκα θεία, που δεν έχει και τόσο καλή άποψη για τον κομμουνισμό. Δηλαδή πριν την διάλυση της ΕΣΣΔ ήταν μια χαρά κι άρχισαν να πεινάνε και να εκπορνεύονται αμέσως μετά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Drazen, πες μου αν διαφωνείς με τα παρακάτω:

Ζούμε τη φάση του καπιταλισμού. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμα για τέλεια συστήματα σαν το κομουνισμό. Ο ατελής κομουνισμός, όπου τον έχουμε δει, δεν έχει αποτελέσει διαφήμιση για τον κομουνισμό.

Πάμε στην Ελλάδα, γιατί η Ελλάδα μάς ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως — αν και όχι αποκλειστικά, αφού αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν μας συμφέρει να ζήσουμε σε μια απομονωμένη Ελλάδα με ατελή κομουνισμό. (Όσοι πιστεύουν ότι θα πρέπει να ζήσουμε απομονωμένοι και πιστεύουν ότι θα έχουμε καλούτσικο κομουνισμό ή ότι ο ατελής κομουνισμός θα είναι καλύτερος από αυτό που ζούμε τώρα, ας ανοίξουν και δικό τους νήμα.)

Ας δώσουμε τώρα την εξουσία στην αριστερά. Η σημερινή αριστερά της Ελλάδας θα είναι υποχρεωμένη να λειτουργήσει σαν σοσιαλοδημοκρατικό κόμμα στο πλαίσιο του καπιταλισμού γενικότερα και μέσα στις συνθήκες της ΕΕ ειδικότερα. Ας πούμε ότι θα επιχειρεί να λειτουργεί πιο αριστερά από τα σοσιαλοδημοκρατικά κόμματα της ΕΕ και στις αριστερότερες παρυφές που επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες της ΕΕ. Ας πούμε ότι θα μπορέσει να συνεννοηθεί με όλες τις αριστερές δυνάμεις της Ευρώπης. Ας πούμε ότι με ένα μαγικό ραβδάκι θα μπορέσει να εξαφανίσει το χρέος. Ας πούμε ότι θα εμπνεύσει τους Έλληνες πολίτες και τόσο το κράτος όσο και το κεφάλαιο θα εργαστούν και θα συνεργαστούν με αξιοκρατία, παραγωγικότητα και ελάχιστη μέχρι μηδενική διαφθορά. Τέλεια. Ονειρικά. 

Πες μου τώρα: για τη σωστή λειτουργία της χώρας μέσα στις υφιστάμενες συνθήκες του διεθνούς ανταγωνισμού (και για όσο διάστημα θα προσπαθεί μαζί με τους άλλους αριστερούς να φτιάξουν τον κόσμο — ή τουλάχιστον την ΕΕ), θα εφαρμόσει τις αρχές της καπιταλιστικής λειτουργίας και του καπιταλιστικού ανταγωνισμού; Ή κάτι άλλο; Π.χ. θα πληρώνει μαζί με τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους για να στηρίζει τις τράπεζες που θα βουλιάζουν μαζί με τις καταθέσεις του κόσμου όταν θα σκάνε οι φούσκες τους; Θα κρύβει την ανεργία προσλαμβάνοντας δημόσιους υπάλληλους ακόμα κι όταν δεν τους χρειάζεται; Ποια δελέατα θα προσφέρει στους επενδυτές: φτηνή εργασία, ευνοϊκή εργατική νομοθεσία ή χαμηλή φορολογία; Ή δεν θα χρειάζεται επενδυτές επειδή θα στήσει πετυχημένες κρατικές επιχειρήσεις με τα λεφτά που θα εξασφαλίσει με το ίδιο μαγικό ραβδάκι που έσβησε τα χρέη; 

Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω. Ακόμα κι αν συμβούν διάφορα θαύματα, στον καπιταλιστικό κόσμο θα επιζήσεις αν καταλαβαίνεις τη λειτουργία του καπιταλισμού και όχι αν πηγαίνεις με το σταυρό ή κάποιο μπούσουλα του σοσιαλισμού. Και δεν θα πετύχεις πολλά αν το σύνολο των ισχυρών κρατών δεν αποφασίσει να βάλει χαλινάρι στον αφηνιασμένο καπιταλισμό. Όλοι θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν δουλειές, ασφάλεια, περίθαλψη, παιδεία. Αλλά πρέπει να μάθουμε να τα κερδίζουμε αυτά, γιατί ο τζάμπας πέθανε.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Ως ελευθερία θεωρώ την ύπαρξη δωρεάν και δίχως όρους περίθαλψης, παιδείας και υγείας, όπως ακριβώς δωρεάν προσφέρονται η ασφάλεια, η απονομή δικαιοσύνης και οι ψεκασμοί από τα ματ.



Αυτό που γράφεις είναι θεμελιωδώς εσφαλμένο. 
Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα που να είναι δωρεάν και δίχως όρους. Απολύτως τίποτα. Για να το πω με φυσικούς όρους, το αντίθετο θα παραβίαζε τον 1ο νόμο της Θερμοδυναμικής. Η δημόσια περίθαλψη και η δημόσια παιδεία που λες, δεν είναι ποτέ δωρεάν. Από κάπου χρηματοδοτούνται. Στις δυτικές οικονομίες, από τις τσέπες των φορολογουμένων. Αλλού, ενδεχομένως, από δουλική εργασία σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης. Πάντως δωρεάν δεν είναι, και δεν θα μπορούσαν ποτέ να είναι.

Για τα άλλα που λες, δεν νομίζω ότι η Αργεντινή, με την τόσο ταραχώδη προϊστορία διδακτοριών, διαφθοράς, αλλά και του κρατικισμού της περονικής περιόδου, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί τυπικό παράδειγμα ελεύθερης οικονομίας. Αυτά που περιγράφεις περισσότερο θα τα θεωρούσα μια αποτυχημένη και αποσπασματική προσπάθεια εφαρμογής ορισμένων φιλελεύθερων ιδεών (ιδιωτικοποιήσεις π.χ.) σε ένα διεφθαρμένο κράτος χωρίς φιλελεύθερες παραδόσεις. Κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που συμβαίνει στη Ρωσία, για παράδειγμα. Αν όμως θες να παραθέσεις παραδείγματα εφαρμογής του φιλελευθερισμού στη Λατινική Αμερική, γιατί δεν αναφέρεις το κλασικό παράδειγμα της Χιλής, το οποίο συνήθιζουν να μνημονεύουν οι πολέμιοι του φιλελευθερισμού για να αποδείξουν ότι οι αδίστακτοι νεοφιλελεύθεροι δεν διστάζουν να συνεργαστούν με δικτατορικά καθεστώτα; Το λέω επειδή οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι συνηθίζουν επίσης να αποσιωπούν τη συνέχεια αυτής της κομψής ιστορίας: το γεγονός δηλαδή ότι η φιλελευθεροποίηση της χιλιανής οικονομίας που ξεκίνησε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 αποσταθεροποίησε τη χούντα του Πινοσέτ και οδήγησε στη σταδιακή παραχώρηση ελευθεριών λόγου, συγκέντρωσης, συνδικαλισμού κλπ, με αποτέλεσμα τελικά την αποπομπή του Πινοσέτ από την εξουσία το 1988 και τη διενέργεια ελεύθερων εκλογών το 1989, καθώς και ότι η Χιλή έχει σήμερα τη σταθερότερη οικονομία και το υψηλότερο κατά κεφαλήν ΑΕΠ στη Λατινική Αμερική.

Σε ότι αφορά τον υπαρκτό, μην ανησυχείς, έχω συζητήσει πολλές φορές με πολλούς ανθρώπους που τον έζησαν στο πετσί τους. Πρόλαβα να τον επισκεφτώ κιόλας το 1989, για να μην αναφερθώ στα δεκάδες βιβλία που έχω διαβάσει επί του θέματος. Νοσταλγοί του καθεστώτως προφανώς θα υπάρχουν, αλλά αν κρίνει κανείς από τη μηδαμινή εκλογική επιρροή των πρώην κομουνιστικών κομμάτων, δεν πρέπει τελικά να είναι και τόσοι πολλοί. Μια βουλγάρα με την οποία συζητούσα πρόσφατα σχετικά την καθημερινή ζωή επί υπαρκτού, μου εξήρε τις "δωρεάν" παροχές του υπαρκτού: το γεγονός ότι όλοι είχαν στέγη και ότι όλοι είχαν δουλειά. Η στέγη βέβαια δεν σου ανήκε και τη δουλειά δεν τη διάλεγες εσύ, αλλά τα είχες, οπότε ήταν καλύτερα από τώρα που δεν έχεις τίποτε δεδομένο. "Και αν κάποιος έλεγε κάτι κατά του καθεστώτος;", τη ρώτησα. "Δεν το έκανε ποτέ κανείς αυτό ανοικτά", μου απάντησε, "γιατί μπορεί να εξαφανιζόταν και να μην τον ξανάβλεπες ποτέ. Τους έπαιρναν τη νύχτα στα ανοιχτά και τους πέταγαν στη θάλασσα".
Ξέρω, ξέρω. Τουλάχιστον είχαν "δωρεάν" περίθαλψη και παιδεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αυτό που γράφεις είναι θεμελιωδώς εσφαλμένο.
> Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα που να είναι δωρεάν και δίχως όρους. Απολύτως τίποτα. Για να το πω με φυσικούς όρους, το αντίθετο θα παραβίαζε τον 1ο νόμο της Θερμοδυναμικής. Η δημόσια περίθαλψη και η δημόσια παιδεία που λες, δεν είναι ποτέ δωρεάν. Από κάπου χρηματοδοτούνται. Στις δυτικές οικονομίες, από τις τσέπες των φορολογουμένων. Αλλού, ενδεχομένως, από δουλική εργασία σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης. Πάντως δωρεάν δεν είναι, και δεν θα μπορούσαν ποτέ να είναι.



Θα μπορούσαν να είναι αν δέχονταν οι γιατροί και οι δάσκαλοι να είναι part-time εθελοντές. Λέω να ονομάσω την καταπληκτική μου ιδέα _Εθελευθερία_.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Και εθελοντές να είναι οι εργαζόμενοι, ή ακόμα και δούλοι, και πάλι χρειάζεσαι κτίρια, θέρμανση, ύδρευση, εξοπλισμό, αναλώσιμα κλπ. Όλα αυτά κοστίζουν, κάποιος τα πληρώνει. 
Δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν γεύμα —και υπόσχομαι ότι αυτό είναι το τελευταίο ρητό του Φρίντμαν που παραθέτω σήμερα. :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Και εθελοντές να είναι οι εργαζόμενοι, ή ακόμα και δούλοι, και πάλι χρειάζεσαι κτίρια, θέρμανση, ύδρευση, εξοπλισμό, αναλώσιμα κλπ. Όλα αυτά κοστίζουν, κάποιος τα πληρώνει.
> Δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν γεύμα —και υπόσχομαι ότι αυτό είναι το τελευταίο ρητό του Φρίντμαν που παραθέτω σήμερα. :devil:



Άπειρη ενέργεια· το ανέφερα ήδη σαν προαπαιτούμενο. Η άπειρη ενέργεια δεν είναι άπιαστη ιδέα, παρεμπιπτόντως. Κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον *θα έχουμε* άπειρη ενέργεια.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Άπειρη ενέργεια· το ανέφερα ήδη σαν προαπαιτούμενο. Η άπειρη ενέργεια δεν είναι άπιαστη ιδέα, παρεμπιπτόντως. Κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον *θα έχουμε* άπειρη ενέργεια.



Μάλλον δεν ήταν άστοχη τελικά η αναφορά μου στον 1ο νόμο της Θερμοδυναμικής. 
Κατά τη διατύπωση του Planck: 

It is in no way possible, either by mechanical, thermal, chemical, or other devices, to obtain perpetual motion, i.e. it is impossible to construct an engine which will work in a cycle and produce continuous work, or kinetic energy, from nothing.


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2012)

Χωρίς να το ζαλίζουμε, νομίζω ότι _υπάρχουν_ δωρεάν γεύματα - για τους γευματίζοντες, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Μάλλον δεν ήταν άστοχη τελικά η αναφορά μου στον 1ο νόμο της Θερμοδυναμικής.
> Κατά τη διατύπωση του Planck:
> 
> It is in no way possible, either by mechanical, thermal, chemical, or other devices, to obtain perpetual motion, i.e. it is impossible to construct an engine which will work in a cycle and produce continuous work, or kinetic energy, from nothing.



Υπάρχουν μέθοδοι που δεν παραβιάζουν τον πρώτο νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής. Για την ακρίβεια, τέτοιος είναι ο τρόπος που δημιουργήθηκε το σύμπαν μας, κατά την κυρίαρχη θεωρία (υλοενέργεια απ' το μηδέν). Βέβαια, ακόμα κι αν μπορούσαμε να δημιουργήσουμε κβαντικές διακυμάνσεις, κατά βούληση, η συνολική ενέργεια που θα παίρναμε θα ήταν μηδέν, για εμάς που βρισκόμαστε έξω από την διακύμανση (στο εσωτερικό της θα ισοδυναμούσε με ενέργεια συμπαντικών διαστάσεων). Η τωρινή μας γνώση περί φυσικής, δεν επιτρέπει την εκμετάλλευση ενέργειας zero-point, αν και κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα φέρει το μέλλον. Ωστόσο εγώ εννοούσα "θεωρητικά άπειρη". Υπάρχει πολλή ενέργεια στο σύμπαν μας, για να μοιάζει, προς το παρόν, άπειρα ανανεώσιμη.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Ναι μωρέ, κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες.
Αλλά ακόμα κι αν αξιοποιούσαμε κάποιες πηγές ενέργειας που είναι τόσο πληθωρικές ώστε να θεωρούνται πρακτικά άπειρες, όπως η ηλιακή π.χ., και πάλι δεν θα μπορέσουμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων, ούτε φυσικά και του υπερπληθυσμού. Οπότε ό,τι και να κάνουμε πάντοτε θα κοστίζει. Εκτός αν φορτώνουμε το κόστος συνολικά στους άλλους, όπως γλαφυρά υπαινίσσεται ο Θέμης, οπότε για εμάς θα είναι τζάμπα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Ναι, ο υπερπληθυσμός είναι ένα πρόβλημα. Οι φυσικοί πόροι, όχι και τόσο. Προς το παρόν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα (που η νέας μορφής ενέργεια θα καταργήσει), με το φαγητό (πρόβλημα που θα λύσει η βιομηχανική) και με το νερό (πρόβλημα που θα λύσει η χημεία, μιας και ο πλανήτης μας έχει νερό να φάνε και οι νερόκοτες). Βέβαια δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα, τα απλοποιώ για να παραμείνουμε στο θέμα*. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι εγώ εντοπίζω το πρόβλημα κυρίως στην ενέργεια.

* σε προηγούμενη σελίδα μίλησα για άπειρη ενέργεια και άπειρους πόρους, ως προαπαιτούμενα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> με δεδομένο ότι είναι δέσμιος του περιορισμού των πρώτων υλών και της ενέργειας;





Hellegennes said:


> Άπειρη ενέργεια· το ανέφερα ήδη σαν προαπαιτούμενο.


Παραθέτω επίτηδες την πρώτη και την τελευταία αναφορά στο θέμα, επειδή βλέπω να επανέρχεται συνεχώς, κι επειδή δεν το σχολίασα ως τώρα, θεωρώντας αυτονόητο τον αντίλογο (κακώς, φαίνεται). 

Υπάρχει μια θεμελιώδης παρανόηση εδώ, πολύ χαρακτηριστική της ΤΙΝΑ. Το κόστος, το «there is no free lunch» του Φρίντμαν (που δεν είναι ακριβώς του Φρίντμαν), είναι μια _κοινωνική _έννοια, εξαρτώμενη από τις εκάστοτε κοινωνικές δομές, όχι θεμελιώδης νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτε σε οποιαδήποτε θεωρία που προκρίνει τη δωρεάν παροχή υπηρεσιών που να αντίκειται _στους νόμους της φύσης_. Στους νόμους των κοινωνιών μας αντίκειται. Μπορούμε κάλλιστα να αλλάξουμε την κοινωνική αποτίμηση του κόστους, χωρίς να επέμβουμε στους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής.

Αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για το πρόβλημα της πεπερασμένης ύπαρξης φυσικών πόρων και ενέργειας, το πρόβλημα το έχει ο καπιταλισμός, όχι οποιοδήποτε αντίπαλο δέος, επειδή το πρόβλημα των φυσικών πόρων και της ενέργειας είναι πρόβλημα του καταναλωτισμού, για τον οποίο πραγματικά There Is No Alternative εντός των καπιταλιστικών δομών. 

(Κι όταν βρω χρόνο -σε καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια προβλέπω- θα σχολιάσω και το ποστ του Νίκελ, όπου και το ζουμί του προβλήματος -he nailed it, που λένε και στο χωριό μου).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για το πρόβλημα της πεπερασμένης ύπαρξης φυσικών πόρων και ενέργειας, το πρόβλημα το έχει ο καπιταλισμός, όχι οποιοδήποτε αντίπαλο δέος, επειδή το πρόβλημα των φυσικών πόρων και της ενέργειας είναι πρόβλημα του καταναλωτισμού, για τον οποίο πραγματικά There Is No Alternative εντός των καπιταλιστικών δομών.



Ο καταναλωτισμός υπήρξε από την αρχή της ιστορίας. Οι μεγαλύτεροι καταστροφείς φυσικών πηγών ήταν οι αρχαίοι λαοί, που ξεπάστρεφαν εκτάσεις ολόκληρες στην επέκτασή τους. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, στην μη καπιταλιστική Β. Κορέα δεν καταναλώνουν πηγές και ενέργεια λόγω ιδεολογίας ή λόγω έλλειψης;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο καταναλωτισμός υπήρξε από την αρχή της ιστορίας.


Όχι. Ο καταναλωτισμός είναι ιστορικό προϊόν του ύστερου καπιταλισμού. Δεν πετούσε το εργαλείο του ο παλαιολιθικός άνθρωπος προτού αυτό χαλάσει.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτε σε οποιαδήποτε θεωρία που προκρίνει τη δωρεάν παροχή υπηρεσιών που να αντίκειται _στους νόμους της φύσης_. Στους νόμους των κοινωνιών μας αντίκειται. Μπορούμε κάλλιστα να αλλάξουμε την κοινωνική αποτίμηση του κόστους, χωρίς να επέμβουμε στους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής.


Ακριβώς! 



pidyo said:


> (Κι όταν βρω χρόνο -σε καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια προβλέπω- θα σχολιάσω και το ποστ του Νίκελ, όπου και το ζουμί του προβλήματος -he nailed it, που λένε και στο χωριό μου).



Έλα, μην το καθυστερήσεις τόσο, πλιιιζ!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Όχι. Ο καταναλωτισμός είναι ιστορικό προϊόν του ύστερου καπιταλισμού. Δεν πετούσε το εργαλείο του ο παλαιολιθικός άνθρωπος προτού αυτό χαλάσει.



Η γιαγιά μου δεν πετούσε ούτε τις σακούλες (σπάνιες τότε, και μη διασπώμενες), τις έπλενε, τις στέγνωνε και τις ξαναχρησιμοποιούσε. 
Κι όταν κάτι χάλαγε, το μεταποιούσε για να κάνει κάτι άλλο. 
Για να μείνουμε στις σακούλες, τις έκοβε λουρίδες κι έφτιαχνε πλεχτά αδιάβροχα χαλάκια για το μπάνιο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Εμένα η γιαγιά μου ακόμα τα κάνει αυτά, δεν πετάει απολύτως τίποτα, αλλά ωστόσο αγοράζει καινούρια μετά μανίας. Αυτό αποδεικνύει ότι το ένα είναι τελείως άσχετο με τ' άλλο και άρα η ύπαρξη του ενός δεν είναι απόδειξη της ανυπαρξίας του άλλου.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμένα η γιαγιά μου ακόμα τα κάνει αυτά, δεν πετάει απολύτως τίποτα, αλλά ωστόσο αγοράζει καινούρια μετά μανίας. Αυτό αποδεικνύει ότι το ένα είναι τελείως άσχετο με τ' άλλο και άρα η ύπαρξη του ενός δεν είναι απόδειξη της ανυπαρξίας του άλλου.



Όχι, αποδεικνύει τη διαβρωτική δύναμη της διαφήμισης -ακόμα και στις γιαγιάδες. 
Η δικιά μου δεν έβλεπε (γιατί δεν είχε, βασικά, για αρκετά χρόνια) τηλεόραση.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι όσο για την κατανάλωση και την καταστροφή των πόρων ως αποκλειστικό "προνόμιο" και κατάρα του καπιταλισμού, καπιταλισμό είχαν στην Κίνα του Μάο όταν αποψίλωναν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες στρέμματα δάσους προκειμένου να πετύχουν τους στόχους άλλου ενός πενταετούς προγράμματος;


Et tu, βρε Bernardina; Κορέα ο ένας, Κίνα εσύ, να πετάξω κι εγώ ένα «ναι, αλλά εσείς σφάζατε Ινδιάνους» να το κάνουμε καφενείο; Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά; Είχαμε το Ελληγεννές αξίωμα ότι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό (εννοούσε «στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία», που δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα) δεδομένου των περιορισμών των πρώτων υλών και της ενέργειας). Εγώ είπα ότι αυτό είναι διαστροφή της πραγματικότητας, καθώς, αν υπάρχει κάποια μορφή οικονομικής δομής που σκοντάφτει _για δομικούς λόγους_, στον περιορισμό πρώτων υλών και ενέργειας, αυτή είναι ο ύστερος καπιταλισμός με την καταναλωτική τροπή του. Τι σχέση έχουν Κινέζοι, Κορεάτες και λοιποί; Τους υπερασπίστηκα ώστε να χρησιμεύουν ως αντεπιχείρημα; Τα πρώην «κομμουνιστικά» καθεστώτα είχαν όλα το τικ της διαρκούς ανάπτυξης (με ό,τι το τικ αυτό συναπέφερε) ως απάντησης στην αποτελεσματικότερη παραγωγή πλούτου στον δυτικό κόσμο. Δεν έχει όμως καμιά δομική συνάφεια ο καταναλωτισμός με τα καθεστώτα αυτά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Βρε Πιδύμ' καταρχάς ούτε συμψηφίζω ούτε κατεβάζω τη συζήτηση σε επίπεδο καφενείου. Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν εννοώ τίποτε διαφορετικό από αυτό που λες κι εσύ στην κατακλείδα σου:


> Τα πρώην «κομμουνιστικά» καθεστώτα είχαν όλα το τικ της διαρκούς ανάπτυξης (με ό,τι το τικ αυτό συναπέφερε) ως απάντησης στην αποτελεσματικότερη παραγωγή πλούτου στον δυτικό κόσμο.


 Μ' αυτή την έννοια, σε τι διαφωνούμε; Πότε έδωσε _οποιοδήποτε _καθεστώς σημασία στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, στη χρηστή εκμετάλλευση των φυσικών πόρων (για τους ανθρώπινους δεν συζητώ, θα πάμε πολύ μακριά), στην πρόνοια για τα απόβλητα της παραγωγής, στην έρευνα και την ανάπτυξη εναλλακτικών τρόπων; Το Θρι Μάιλς Άιλαντ χορεύει χεράκι χεράκι με το Τσερνόμπιλ. Χονδρικά, η διαφορά είναι ότι ο καπιταλισμός -βλέπε κυρίως Αμερική- έριχνε πάντα το βάρος στην ατομική ευμάρεια (κοινωνία της αφθονίας) ενώ τα κράτη του υπαρκτού στη γιγάντωση των λαϊκών δημοκρατιών per se. Σαν να μην υπήρχε αύριο. Και για τους μεν και για τους δε. Αυτό εννοούσα και πιστεύω πως δεν διαφωνείς. ;)

Δύτη, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι λέει ο αυτός και ο εκείνος. Τη δική σου θέση δεν τη βλέπω (ή κάνω πως δεν) πάνω σ' αυτά που λέω. Ανιστόρητοι και αστήρικτοι αφορισμοί θα με βρίσκουν πάντοτε απέναντί τους απ' όποια χείλη κι αν εκφέρονται. _Ειδικά_ από χείλη ευφυών και κατά δήλωσή τους προοδευτικών, γιατί τότε μυρίζομαι και σκοπιμότητα. Και αρνούμαι να κολυμπήσω μέσα στον χυλό του "δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία" και "η χούντα δεν τελείωσε το εβδομήντα τρία".


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Φυσικά συμφωνώ με και προσκυνώ τον π2 ως συνήθως.


Ακόμη και στις ασυνταξίες του; Άκου «δεδομένου των περιορισμών». Ήμαρτον Παναΐα μ'.



bernardina said:


> Μ' αυτή την έννοια, σε τι διαφωνούμε; Πότε έδωσε _οποιοδήποτε _καθεστώς σημασία στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, στη χρηστή εκμετάλλευση των φυσικών πόρων (για τους ανθρώπινους δεν συζητώ, θα πάμε πολύ μακριά), στην πρόνοια για τα απόβλητα της παραγωγής, στην έρευνα και την ανάπτυξη εναλλακτικών τρόπων;


Απλώς συζητούσαμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα. Εγώ δεν αναφερόμουν στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και τη χρηστή εκμετάλλευση των φυσικών πόρων, αλλά στη δομική σχέση καταναλωτισμού και περιορισμού των πόρων. Το ξεκαθαρίσαμε όμως.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> αφού ο Σύριζα μάς λέει την αλήθεια (και μόνο εγώ το αμφισβητώ αυτό και εκνευρίζομαι).


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος που το αμφισβητεί και εκνευρίζεται.
Ο Σύριζα όμως αποτελεί ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση, γιατί πιστεύω ότι ένα κομμάτι του πιστεύει πράγματι αυτά που λέει, ένα άλλο έχει μυριστεί προ πολλού τα βρόμια και μάλλον έχει πανικοβληθεί, ένα τρίτο ζει σε κατάσταση μόνιμης και ανίατης άρνησης (με την κλινική έννοια) και ένα τέταρτο έχει αρχίσει ήδη να συντάσσεται και να συμπορεύεται με ό,τι πιο σάπιο και κατάπτυστο είχε να δείξει μέχρι σήμερα η ελληνική κοινωνία. Υπ' αυτή την έννοια, η απογοήτευσή μου από παλιούς συντρόφους που κάποτε θεωρούσα σοβαρούς, είναι απύθμενη.
Ας συνυπολογίσουμε, όμως (και ας το δώσουμε ως ελαφρυντικό), ότι όχι μόνο η Ελλάδα, αλλά όλη η Ευρώπη σήμερα αρμενίζει σε αχαρτογράφητα νερά. Και νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ιστορικό προηγούμενο να "καίγονται" τόσο αστραπιαία εν καιρώ ειρήνης τα πολιτικά πρόσωπα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι οι σημερινοί ηγέτες της Ευρώπης είναι "λίγοι" ή "μικρότεροι" από παλιότερους (γιατί έχει ακουστεί κι αυτό) -είναι ότι οι καταστάσεις τούς υπερβαίνουν.
Συγνώμη για την παρέκβαση, συνεχίστε. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το Θρι Μάιλς Άιλαντ χορεύει χεράκι χεράκι με το Τσερνόμπιλ.



Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, το ατύχημα στο Three Miles Island έβγαλε ραδιενέργεια ίση με το 1/2 αυτού που βγάζει *μια* ακτινογραφία θώρακα, ενώ το Τσέρνομπιλ έβγαλε 1,000,000 φορές περισσότερη (ο αριθμός δεν είναι σχήμα υπερβολής, είναι πραγματικός). Αυτό είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις την τωρινή εξωτερική θερμοκρασία με την θερμοκρασία στον πυρήνα του Ήλιου.



Elsa said:


> Όχι, αποδεικνύει τη διαβρωτική δύναμη της διαφήμισης -ακόμα και στις γιαγιάδες.
> Η δικιά μου δεν έβλεπε (γιατί δεν είχε, βασικά, για αρκετά χρόνια) τηλεόραση.



Μπα, δεν έχει καθόλου να κάνει με διαφήμιση. Αυτά που αγοράζει δεν είναι προϊόντα που διαφημίζονται (κυρίως κουζινικά, τραπεζομάντηλα και λοιπά οικιακά).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά που αγοράζει δεν είναι προϊόντα που διαφημίζονται (κυρίως κουζινικά, τραπεζομάντηλα και λοιπά οικιακά).


Να δεις που θα πηγαίνει κρυφά από σένα και θ' αγοράζει _αλέκιαστα _τραπεζομάντιλα!... :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Να δεις που θα πηγαίνει κρυφά από σένα και θ' αγοράζει _αλέκιαστα _τραπεζομάντιλα!... :twit:




:lol::lol::lol:

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να την ρωτήσω.:glare:


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Το κόστος, το «there is no free lunch», είναι μια _κοινωνική _έννοια, εξαρτώμενη από τις εκάστοτε κοινωνικές δομές, όχι θεμελιώδης νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτε σε οποιαδήποτε θεωρία που προκρίνει τη δωρεάν παροχή υπηρεσιών που να αντίκειται _στους νόμους της φύσης_. Στους νόμους των κοινωνιών μας αντίκειται. Μπορούμε κάλλιστα να αλλάξουμε την κοινωνική αποτίμηση του κόστους, χωρίς να επέμβουμε στους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής.



Προφανώς μπορούμε. Εμένα, ας πούμε, που είμαι εκπαιδευτικός, μπορεί να αποφασίσει η κυβέρνηση να με αναγκάσει δια της βίας να δουλεύω και να παρέχω δωρεάν παιδεία, χωρίς να με πληρώνει. Τότε η παιδεία πράγματι θα είναι δωρεάν, γιατί θα βασίζεται σε δουλική εργασία. Βέβαια θα κρατήσει λίγο, γιατί ύστερα από μερικές βδομάδες θα πεθάνω από ασιτία. Αλλά και εκεί υπάρχει λύση: μπορούν μετά να υποχρεώσουν κάποιον άλλον ταλαίπωρο να παρέχει "δωρεάν" παιδεία, μετά από λίγες βδομάδες κάποιον άλλον, κ.ο.κ. Έτσι μπορεί πράγματι να υπάρξει δωρεάν παιδεία. Αλλά μόνο έτσι.



pidyo said:


> Αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για το πρόβλημα της πεπερασμένης ύπαρξης φυσικών πόρων και ενέργειας, το πρόβλημα το έχει ο καπιταλισμός, όχι οποιοδήποτε αντίπαλο δέος, επειδή το πρόβλημα των φυσικών πόρων και της ενέργειας είναι πρόβλημα του καταναλωτισμού, για τον οποίο πραγματικά There Is No Alternative εντός των καπιταλιστικών δομών.



Εδώ έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα κατανόησης. Το πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων είναι πρόβλημα του καπιταλισμού;; Αυτό δηλαδή τι σημαίνει; Ότι σε μια μη καπιταλιστική οικονομία οι πόροι δεν θα είναι πεπερασμένοι ή ότι σε μια μη καπιταλιστική οικονομία δεν θα υπάρχει ανάγκη για φυσικούς πόρους;; Μια μη καπιταλιστική οικονομία δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί νερό; Δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί πηγές ενέργειας; Δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί πρώτες ύλες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Και αντιρεαλιστικά, θα πρόσθετα. Εξαιτίας του καπιταλισμού, έχουμε κατά πολύ περισσότερη δασοκάλυψη απ' ό,τι πριν από έναν αιώνα. Μόνο η Ελλάδα, και παρά τις πυρκαγιές του 2007, έχει περίπου 10% περισσότερη δασοκάλυψη απ' ό,τι το 1990. Η καπιταλιστική ανάγκη για χαρτί, έχει δημιουργήσει πολύ περισσότερα δάση απ' ό,τι είχαμε πριν, για να καλύψει την ζήτηση. Επίσης έχουμε πολύ αποτελεσματικότερη δασοπροστασία, χάρη στον καπιταλισμό και τα επιτεύγματά του (τεχνολογία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Παραθέτω επίτηδες την πρώτη και την τελευταία αναφορά στο θέμα, επειδή βλέπω να επανέρχεται συνεχώς, κι επειδή δεν το σχολίασα ως τώρα, θεωρώντας αυτονόητο τον αντίλογο (κακώς, φαίνεται).


Χέλλε, θα ήθελα πάντως να ακούσω την απάντησή σου στην επόμενη αντίφαση, που επισήμανε (βλ. πιο πάνω) ο π2.


Hellegennes said:


> με δεδομένο ότι είναι δέσμιος του περιορισμού των πρώτων υλών και της ενέργειας;





Hellegennes said:


> Άπειρη ενέργεια· το ανέφερα ήδη σαν προαπαιτούμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Δεν είναι αντίφαση. Αν προσέξεις καλύτερα, θα δεις ότι αναφέρομαι στο ίδιο πράγμα. Ότι ο κομμουνισμός και η αναρχία έχουν σαν προαπαιτούμενα την άπειρη ενέργεια (και δευτερευόντως τις πρώτες ύλες). Άρα, με δεδομένο ότι δεν έχουμε ακόμα τίποτα απ' τα δυο, αυτές οι θεωρίες είναι μη εφαρμόσιμες και ρωτάω -στο αρχικό ποστ- ποια είναι η καλύτερη εναλλακτική στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, με βάση αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Άρα, απορρίπτεις αυτά τα τρία συστήματα για λόγους απλής φυσικής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Τα δύο· κομμουνισμό και αναρχία. Ναι, τα απορρίπτω για λόγους φυσικής. Δεν βρίσκω εγγενή προβλήματα στην θεωρία τους. Παλιότερα πίστευτα ότι είναι θέμα αγγελικής κοινωνίας, αλλά πλέον πιστεύω ότι όλα τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν απ' αυτό, λύνονται από την άπειρη ενέργεια.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα δύο· κομμουνισμό και αναρχία. Ναι, τα απορρίπτω για λόγους φυσικής. Δεν βρίσκω εγγενή προβλήματα στην θεωρία τους. Παλιότερα πίστευτα ότι είναι θέμα αγγελικής κοινωνίας, αλλά πλέον πιστεύω ότι όλα τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν απ' αυτό, λύνονται από την άπειρη ενέργεια.



Και ο ενδοειδικός ανταγωνισμός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Αν εννοείς αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, η απάντησή μου είναι πάλι "άπειρη ενέργεια".

Ας εξηγήσω λίγο καλύτερα τι θέλω να πω μ' αυτό, γιατί νομίζω ότι ακούγεται σαν ατάκα δίχως αντίκρισμα. Για να προσφέρεις τα ίσα σε όλη την κοινωνία, χρειάζεται να έχεις μια τεράστια -θεωρητικά άπειρη- παραγωγή πρώτων υλών. Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο στο οποίο σκοντάφτει κάτι τέτοιο, είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει αρκετή ενέργεια για να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις τεχνολογικές λύσεις. Θεωρητικά μπορείς να φτιάξεις μέχρι και μπριζόλα ex nihilo*, αλλά χρειάζεσαι πολλή περισσότερη ενέργεια από ό,τι αν εκμεταλλευτείς μια υπάρχουσα μοσχάρα. Πολλά προϊόντα δεν κοστίζουν ακριβά γιατί αποτελούνται από υλικά που δεν υπάρχουν σε αφθονία, αλλά γιατί χρειάζεται μεγάλα ποσά ενέργειας για να φτιαχτούν ενώ και οι πρώτες ύλες μπορεί να αφθονούν αλλά να είναι δύσκολα να εξορυχθούν, ακόμα και να μην αξίζει η εξόρυξή τους βάσει σπατάλης ενέργειας. Με άπειρη, δωρεάν ενέργεια, λύνονται όλα αυτά. Έτσι μπορείς να δώσεις σε κάθε πολίτη τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης που επιθυμεί ή να τροποποιήσεις βιαίως το περιβάλλον, μέχρι που να φτάσει στην επιθυμητή -από τον πολίτη- κατάσταση. Ας πούμε, να μπορείς να μετατρέψεις έναν βάλτο σε αξιοζήλευτο τουριστικό θέρετρο. Επιπροσθέτως, με άπειρη ενέργεια μπορούμε να καταργήσουμε όλες εκείνες τις δουλειές που κανείς δεν θέλει και να τις αφήσουμε να γίνονται μηχανικά (μιας που αν βγάλουμε την ενέργεια από την εξίσωση, οι τεχνολογικές λύσεις που έχουμε, ξαφνικά πολλαπλασιάζονται). Έτσι λοιπόν, ο καθένας θα κάνει το επάγγελμα που θέλει κι όχι αυτό που χρειάζεται, για την επιβίωση της κοινωνίας. Το κράτος θα μπορεί να προσφέρει τα ίσα -και όχι τα ίδια- πράγματα σε όλους. Σε μια τέτοια κοινωνία, δεν υπάρχει χώρος για καπιταλιστές, τράπεζες, κτλ.



* όπου nihil δεν είναι το φιλοσοφικό μηδέν, αλλά το πρακτικό. Εν προκειμένω, σημαίνει να δημιουργήσεις ζωικό ιστό με την χρήση βιοτεχνολογίας, φτιάχνοντας τις κατάλληλες χημικές ενώσεις (ακούγεται σχεδόν μεταφυσικό, αλλά λεπτές μεμβράνες κρέατος έχουν δημιουργηθεί μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Α, κατάλαβα. Εννοείς ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός/καπιταλισμός/γουοτέβερ χρειάζεται *αυτό*.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν εννοείς αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, η απάντησή μου είναι πάλι "άπειρη ενέργεια".



Όχι, δεν εννοώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνεις. Εννοώ αυτό. 
Ο κύριος λόγος που οι άνθρωποι ανταγωνίζονται μεταξύ τους δεν είναι τα υλικά αγαθά, κάτι που θα έλυνε ο ρεπλικάτορας του Σταρ Τρεκ, αλλά ένας πόρος που πάντοτε θα παραμένει πεπερασμένος: τα μέλη του αντίθετου φύλου. Δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να υπάρξει μια κοινωνία ισότητας, χωρίς ανταγωνισμούς, όσο οι άνθρωποι διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους στο ύψος, στα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου, στα πνευματικά τους χαρίσματα, σε ό,τι κοντολογίς λογίζεται ελκυστικό στα μάτια του αντίθετου φύλου. Όσο κι αν εξαλείψουμε τις οικονομικές ανισότητες, δεν θα είμαστε ποτέ ίσοι όσο εσύ έχεις ομορφότερα μάτια από εμένα ή εγώ τραγουδάω καλύτερα από εσένα —και όσο αυτά τα γνωρίσματα θεωρούνται περισσότερο ή λιγότερο ελκυστικά από τη γυναίκα που και οι δύο έχουμε βάλει στο μάτι.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Δόκτωρα, ίσως κακώς παρεμβαίνω, αλλά ο Χέλλε προφανώς εννοεί ότι ο _κομουνισμός _είναι αυτός που χρειάζεται τον ρεπλικάτορα, την άπειρη πηγή ενέργειας, διότι ο κομουνισμός υπόσχεται ισότητα και ευημερία σε όλους. Ο καπιταλισμός δεν το χρειάζεται, διότι δεν υπόσχεται τίποτα τέτοιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να υπάρξει μια κοινωνία ισότητας, χωρίς ανταγωνισμούς, όσο οι άνθρωποι διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους στο ύψος, στα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου, στα πνευματικά τους χαρίσματα, σε ό,τι κοντολογίς λογίζεται ελκυστικό στα μάτια του αντίθετου φύλου. Όσο κι αν εξαλείψουμε τις οικονομικές ανισότητες, δεν θα είμαστε ποτέ ίσοι όσο εσύ έχεις ομορφότερα μάτια από εμένα ή εγώ τραγουδάω καλύτερα από εσένα.



Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα ισότητας, είναι θέμα εξίσωσης. Προφανώς δεν είμαστε ίδιοι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε ίσοι. Ένα πολιτικό σύστημα δεν μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις στις ερωτικές αναζητήσεις, άλλωστε.



drsiebenmal said:


> Α, κατάλαβα. Εννοείς ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός/καπιταλισμός/γουοτέβερ χρειάζεται *αυτό*.



Όχι, ο καπιταλισμός και ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός δεν έχουν ανάγκη από άπειρα, γιατί δεν βασίζονται στο κόνσεπτ "τα ίσα σε όλους".

Ο ρεπλικάτορας του Σταρ Τρεκ δεν είναι εφικτό να φτιαχτεί, γιατί αντιτίθεται στην αρχή της μη κλωνοποίησης, κατά την κβαντομηχανική (no-cloning theorem και conservation of entanglement).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα ισότητας, είναι θέμα εξίσωσης. Προφανώς δεν είμαστε ίδιοι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε ίσοι.



Ωραία. Αν λοιπόν ίσοι δεν σημαίνει ίδιοι, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Οι έχοντες τις ίσες ευκαιρίες για τις ίδιες κατακτήσεις.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Αυτό είναι ζητούμενο του φιλελευθερισμού, όχι του κομουνισμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δόκτωρα, ίσως κακώς παρεμβαίνω, αλλά ο Χέλλε προφανώς εννοεί ότι ο _κομουνισμός _είναι αυτός που χρειάζεται τον ρεπλικάτορα, την άπειρη πηγή ενέργειας, διότι ο κομουνισμός υπόσχεται ισότητα και ευημερία σε όλους. Ο καπιταλισμός δεν το χρειάζεται, διότι δεν υπόσχεται τίποτα τέτοιο.


Δεν υπόσχεται, αλλά καταναλώνει εξίσου πόρους και ενέργεια.


Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, ο καπιταλισμός και ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός δεν έχουν ανάγκη από άπειρα, γιατί δεν βασίζονται στο κόνσεπτ "τα ίσα σε όλους".


Α, οκ, συμφωνούμε. "Τα ίσα όχι σε όλους" ή "Όχι τα ίσα σε όλους" επομένως.

Ε, προτιμώ τον ρεπλικάτορα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι έχοντες τις ίσες ευκαιρίες για τις ίδιες κατακτήσεις.


...άσε που στη βάση που το θέτει ο panadeli, του ενδοειδικού ανταγωνισμού δηλαδή, δεν έχουν όλοι άνθρωποι ίσες ευκαιρίες για τις ίδιες κατακτήσεις.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αυτό είναι ζητούμενο του φιλελευθερισμού, όχι του κομουνισμού.



Άκυρο, μπούρδα έγραψα. Εκτός αν την ισότητα ευκαιριών την διαβάσουμε ως ισότητα απέναντι στον νόμο.
Διότι κατά τα άλλα, ούτε ισότητα ευκαιριών μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει. Είχαμε ποτέ τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες να γίνουμε σπουδαίοι μπασκετμπολίστες εγώ και ο Μάικλ Τζόρνταν;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Προφανώς μπορούμε. Εμένα, ας πούμε, που είμαι εκπαιδευτικός, μπορεί να αποφασίσει η κυβέρνηση να με αναγκάσει δια της βίας να δουλεύω και να παρέχω δωρεάν παιδεία, χωρίς να με πληρώνει. Τότε η παιδεία πράγματι θα είναι δωρεάν, γιατί θα βασίζεται σε δουλική εργασία. Βέβαια θα κρατήσει λίγο, γιατί ύστερα από μερικές βδομάδες θα πεθάνω από ασιτία. Αλλά και εκεί υπάρχει λύση: μπορούν μετά να υποχρεώσουν κάποιον άλλον ταλαίπωρο να παρέχει "δωρεάν" παιδεία, μετά από λίγες βδομάδες κάποιον άλλον, κ.ο.κ. Έτσι μπορεί πράγματι να υπάρξει δωρεάν παιδεία. Αλλά μόνο έτσι.


Ναι, θα μπορούσε να μη σε πληρώνει το κράτος _σε χρήμα_ (προς τα εκεί το πάει εξάλλου, για να παίξω εν ου παικτοίς). Αλλά θα μπορούσε να σε ανταμείβει αλλιώς. Ή να μη σε ανταμείβει καθόλου για τη δουλειά σου και να σου παρέχει αγαθά ανεξαρτήτως της δουλειάς σου. Ή να σε πληρώνει σε χρήμα ανεξαρτήτως της δουλειάς που κάνεις και να σε ανταμείβει αλλιώς για τη δουλειά που κάνεις. Ή να σε έχει ως δούλο. Ή χίλιες δυο άλλες θεωρητικές παραλλαγές, σε όλες από τις οποίες αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η κοινωνική αποτίμηση του κόστους της εργασίας σου. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι η θεωρητική δυσκολία. Δεν λέω τι είναι καλό ή κακό, εφικτό ή ανέφικτο. Λέω απλώς ότι το κόστος δεν είναι φυσικός νόμος. 

Κι αν είναι να παίξουμε με ακραία σενάρια, η δουλική εργασία επ' ουδενί δεν προϋποθέτει ασιτία. Σε κάθε δουλοκτητικό σύστημα, η παροχή τροφής και προστασίας του δούλου είναι βασικό συστατικό του συστήματος. 



panadeli said:


> Εδώ έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα κατανόησης. Το πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων είναι πρόβλημα του καπιταλισμού;; Αυτό δηλαδή τι σημαίνει; Ότι σε μια μη καπιταλιστική οικονομία οι πόροι δεν θα είναι πεπερασμένοι ή ότι σε μια μη καπιταλιστική οικονομία δεν θα υπάρχει ανάγκη για φυσικούς πόρους;; Μια μη καπιταλιστική οικονομία δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί νερό; Δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί πηγές ενέργειας; Δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί πρώτες ύλες;


Τώρα βλέπω γιατί κατάλαβε και η Μπέρνι άλλο από αυτό που εννοούσα. Φταίει η φράση «όχι οποιοδήποτε αντίπαλο δέος» στην οποία παρασύρθηκα απαντώντας στον Ελληγεννή. Λάθος μου. Παρότι ήδη εξηγήθηκε, ας αναδιατυπώσω λοιπόν: 

1. Το πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων και της άπειρης ενέργειας είναι δεδομένο, _όποιο _σύστημα οργάνωσης της οικονομίας και αν ακολουθήσει η ανθρωπότητα. 
2. Είναι αστείο να λέμε ότι _μόνο _το αντίπαλο δέος στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία σκοντάφτει στο πρόβλημα του 1, επειδή ο καταναλωτισμός που χαρακτηρίζει τον ύστερο καπιταλισμό διογκώνει εξ ορισμού το πρόβλημα αυτό. Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει ένα σύστημα που τρέχει γρηγορότερα προς το ντουβάρι της εντροπίας του δεύτερου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής, αυτό είναι το υπάρχον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αυτό είναι ζητούμενο του φιλελευθερισμού, όχι του κομουνισμού.



Όχι ακριβώς, γιατί για να δώσεις τις ίσες ευκαιρίες για τα ίδια πράγματα, σε όλους, θα πρέπει να σπαταλήσεις άνισα τις πηγές σου, λόγω ακριβώς του ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ίδιοι, βιολογικά και κοινωνικά. Άρα το κράτος πρέπει να πάρει λεφτά από την τσέπη σου, για να βοηθήσει τον Χ να κάνει ό,τι έκανες κι εσύ, χωρίς να έχετε καταβάλει την ίδια προσπάθεια ή να έχετε τις ίδιες βιολογικές ικανότητες.

Edit: τώρα είδα ότι το πήρες πίσω. 



Palavra said:


> ...άσε που στη βάση που το θέτει ο panadeli, του ενδοειδικού ανταγωνισμού δηλαδή, δεν έχουν όλοι άνθρωποι ίσες ευκαιρίες για τις ίδιες κατακτήσεις.



Προφανώς δεν εννοούσα ερωτικές κατακτήσεις.



drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν υπόσχεται, αλλά καταναλώνει εξίσου πόρους και ενέργεια.



Όχι εξίσου, γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να σπαταλήσει άπειρη ενέργεια ώστε να εξαλειφθούν δουλειές που δεν θέλει κανείς, όπως σκουπιδιάρης. Ενεργειακά κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο να έχεις τεχνολογικές υπερβολές να μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια με εξωφρενικά τεχνολογικές μεθόδους, απ' ό,τι να έχεις σκουπιδιάρηδες. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο μία από τις συνιστώσες. Ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός δεν νοιάζεται να έχεις ντε και καλά ό,τι έχει κι ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς. Μπορείς να περιοριστείς σε αυτά που μπορεί να σου προσφέρει το βαλάντιό σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Κι αν είναι να παίξουμε με ακραία σενάρια, η δουλική εργασία επ' ουδενί δεν προϋποθέτει ασιτία. Σε κάθε δουλοκτητικό σύστημα, η παροχή τροφής και προστασίας του δούλου είναι βασικό συστατικό του συστήματος.



Ναι, αλλά αυτό συνέβαινε με την εκμετάλλευση της δουλειάς των άλλων. Αν ένας δούλος του κράτους σιτίζεται από το κράτος, κάποιος άλλος δούλος πρέπει να παράγει την τροφή των δούλων. Αλλά μιας και αυτός ο δούλος επίσης πρέπει να φάει, θα στηρίζεται στο φαγητό που παράγει ο ίδιος (κάποιος θα είναι ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης). Αυτός λοιπόν είναι διπλά δούλος. Γιατί ενώ μπορεί να παράγει την τροφή του, μόνος του, το κράτος απαιτεί απ' αυτόν να την παράγει και για άλλους.



pidyo said:


> 2. Είναι αστείο να λέμε ότι _μόνο _το αντίπαλο δέος στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία σκοντάφτει στο πρόβλημα του 1, επειδή ο καταναλωτισμός που χαρακτηρίζει τον ύστερο καπιταλισμό διογκώνει εξ ορισμού το πρόβλημα αυτό. Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει ένα σύστημα που τρέχει γρηγορότερα προς το ντουβάρι της εντροπίας του δεύτερου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής, αυτό είναι το υπάρχον.



Αυτό ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση που ο κομμουνισμός που εφαρμόζεις δεν είναι ο θεωρητικός, που όλοι απολαμβάνουν τα ίδια αγαθά. Εκτός κι αν αυτά τα αγαθά είναι πραγματικά ελάχιστα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Κι αν είναι να παίξουμε με ακραία σενάρια, η δουλική εργασία επ' ουδενί δεν προϋποθέτει ασιτία. Σε κάθε δουλοκτητικό σύστημα, η παροχή τροφής και προστασίας του δούλου είναι βασικό συστατικό του συστήματος.



Μα αν με τρέφεις τότε καταναλώνεις πόρους, οπότε αυτό που σου προσφέρω _δεν_ είναι δωρεάν.




pidyo said:


> Ναι, θα μπορούσε να μη σε πληρώνει το κράτος _σε χρήμα_ (προς τα εκεί το πάει εξάλλου, για να παίξω εν ου παικτοίς). Αλλά θα μπορούσε να σε ανταμείβει αλλιώς. Ή να μη σε ανταμείβει καθόλου για τη δουλειά σου και να σου παρέχει αγαθά ανεξαρτήτως της δουλειάς σου. Ή να σε πληρώνει σε χρήμα ανεξαρτήτως της δουλειάς που κάνεις και να σε ανταμείβει αλλιώς για τη δουλειά που κάνεις. Ή να σε έχει ως δούλο. Ή χίλιες δυο άλλες θεωρητικές παραλλαγές, σε όλες από τις οποίες αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η κοινωνική αποτίμηση του κόστους της εργασίας σου. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι η θεωρητική δυσκολία. Δεν λέω τι είναι καλό ή κακό, εφικτό ή ανέφικτο. Λέω απλώς ότι το κόστος δεν είναι φυσικός νόμος.



Μα όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις παραπάνω δεν έχουν κόστος; Είτε αλλάξεις την κοινωνική αποτίμηση του κόστους της εργασίας μου είτε όχι, είτε την αποτιμήσεις σε χρήμα, είτε σε πατάτες, είτε σε όμορφες δούλες, μπορείς ποτέ να το εξαλείψεις; Και αν δεν εξαλείψεις το κόστος, είναι δυνατόν αυτό που σου προσφέρω να είναι δωρεάν; Ποτέ των ποτών. Για την ακρίβεια, ούτε στην παραστατική μεταφορά του ατάιστου δούλου είναι το προϊόν της εργασίας του δωρεάν, διότι θα πρέπει να καταβάλεις κόστος σε χιλιαδυό άλλα πράγματα: στους φρουρούς που θα φροντίζουν να μην δραπετεύσει, σε κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις, σε αναλώσιμα, κλπ κλπ κλπ.
Κανένα προϊόν ανθρώπινης εργασίας δεν μπορεί π-ο-τ-έ να είναι δωρεάν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Σωστά, καλά τα λες. Η δουλεία είναι εκμετάλλευση, όχι δωρεάν εργασία.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> 1. Το πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων και της άπειρης ενέργειας είναι δεδομένο, _όποιο _σύστημα οργάνωσης της οικονομίας και αν ακολουθήσει η ανθρωπότητα.
> 2. Είναι αστείο να λέμε ότι _μόνο _το αντίπαλο δέος στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία σκοντάφτει στο πρόβλημα του 1, επειδή ο καταναλωτισμός που χαρακτηρίζει τον ύστερο καπιταλισμό διογκώνει εξ ορισμού το πρόβλημα αυτό. Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει ένα σύστημα που τρέχει γρηγορότερα προς το ντουβάρι της εντροπίας του δεύτερου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής, αυτό είναι το υπάρχον.



Α, τώρα κατάλαβα. Ναι, με αυτή τη διατύπωση συμφωνώ πλήρως. Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι ουδέποτε είπα ότι _μόνο_ το αντίπαλο δέος στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία σκοντάφτει στο πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων. Ίσα ίσα, όπως ήδη σημείωσα στο #109, πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων και το πρόβλημα του υπερπληθυσμού είναι τα δύο σημαντικότερα προβλήματα που θα αντιμετωπίσουν οι ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες, άρα και οι καπιταλιστικές κοινωνίες, μέσα στον 21ο αιώνα. Και έχω την υποψία ότι η κρίση που βιώνει ο καπιταλισμός σήμερα αποτελεί, ως ένα βαθμό, μια πρώιμη συνέπεια αυτών των προβλημάτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Σ' αυτό το συγκεκριμένο δεν διαφωνώ ούτε καν εγώ. Δεν είπα ότι το τωρινό σύστημα δεν θα έχει κάποια στιγμή προβλήματα εξαιτίας αυτών των δυο παραγόντων (υπερπληθυσμός και πρώτες ύλες). Η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν χαλάει κάτι στην μαγιά της θεωρίας του μ' αυτό. Δεν υπόσχεται το τωρινό σύστημα ότι κανείς δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα. Το μόνο που υπόσχεται είναι ότι οι ικανότεροι θα βρουν λύσεις.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι ουδέποτε είπα ότι _μόνο_ το αντίπαλο δέος στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία σκοντάφτει στο πρόβλημα των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων.


Εσύ όχι. Αλλά ο Η. στο 118 και το 123 θεώρησε προαπαιτούμενο για οποιαδήποτε εναλλακτική λύση στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία την άπειρη ενέργεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Εσύ όχι. Αλλά ο Η. στο 118 και το 123 θεώρησε προαπαιτούμενο για οποιαδήποτε εναλλακτική λύση στη νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομία την άπειρη ενέργεια.



Όχι οποιαδήποτε εναλλακτική· τον κομμουνισμό και την αναρχία.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Κανένα προϊόν ανθρώπινης εργασίας δεν μπορεί π-ο-τ-έ να είναι δωρεάν.


Ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο αδυνατούμε να συνεννοηθούμε είναι η έννοια δωρεάν. Εγώ (και τα λεξικά) ως δωρεάν εννοώ «χωρίς χρήματα». Εσύ, ως δωρεάν εννοείς «χωρίς κατανάλωση φυσικών ή ανθρώπινων πόρων».


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο αδυνατούμε να συνεννοηθούμε είναι η έννοια δωρεάν. Εγώ (και τα λεξικά) ως δωρεάν εννοώ «χωρίς χρήματα». Εσύ, ως δωρεάν εννοείς «χωρίς κατανάλωση φυσικών ή ανθρώπινων πόρων».



Μα ναι, προφανώς δωρεάν σημαίνει το δεύτερο. Γιατί αυτό το φετίχ με το χρήμα; Σε μη χρηματικές οικονομίες, δηλαδή, η έννοια του δωρεάν δεν υφίσταται;


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Τι ακριβώς προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε με την ανανοηματοδότηση του «δωρεάν», γιατί ανάμεσα στη δουλειά, τη Βουλή, την πλατεία και τα πολλά νήματα, έχασα τον ειρμό της σκέψης σας...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

ΛΚΝ:
*δωρεάν* [δoreán] επίρρ. τροπ. : 1α. χωρίς χρήματα: H εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα παρέχεται ~. Οι άποροι νοσηλεύονται ~. Tαξίδεψα ~, τζάμπα. || (ως επίθ.): Kαθιέρωση της ~ παιδείας. Άρχισε η ~ διανομή των συγγραμμάτων. β. πολύ φτηνά· τζάμπα. 2. χωρίς προσπάθεια, χωρίς προσωπική συμβολή: H ελευθερία και η δημοκρατία δε μας προσφέρονται ~, πρέπει να αγωνιστούμε για να τις κατακτήσουμε και να τις διατηρήσουμε.

ΛΝΕΓ:
*δωρεάν* επιρρ. 1. χωρίς πληρωμή ή αμοιβή: _δίνω / παίρνω κάτι ~_ ΣΥΝ. τσάμπα. 2. (ως επιθ.) αυτός που παρέχεται, που διατίθεται χωρίς χρήματα, χωρίς να πληρώσει κανείς _~ εισιτήρια / εξυπηρέτηση/ ταξίδι._

Και στα δύο λεξικά γίνεται μνεία στα χρήματα, αλλά αυτό μόνο επειδή ζούμε σε μια χρηματική οικονομία. Και τα δύο λεξικά όμως αφήνουν χώρο και για άλλες επιλογές. Όταν γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ _χωρίς πληρωμή ή αμοιβή,_ δεν λέει ότι η πληρωμή πρέπει να είναι ντε και καλά χρηματική. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι σε είδος, όπως συμβαίνει στις ανταλλακτικές οικονομίες. Το δε _χωρίς προσπάθεια_ του ΛΝΚ σαφέστατα _δεν_ αναφέρεται σε χρήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι ακριβώς προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε με την ανανοηματοδότηση του «δωρεάν», γιατί ανάμεσα στη δουλειά, τη Βουλή, την πλατεία και τα πολλά νήματα, έχασα τον ειρμό της σκέψης σας...



Ξεκίνησε από το ότι η παιδεία δεν μπορεί να είναι στ' αλήθεια δωρεάν, γιατί, αν και αυτός που γίνεται κοινωνός της δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα -χρήμα, ή άλλου είδους πόρους-, αυτός που την ασκεί πρέπει να ξοδέψει. Κι αυτό το κόστος βαραίνει συνολικά το σύστημα, άρα αντλεί από τους πεπερασμένους πόρους που το σύστημα έχει στο σύνολό του και που μπορούν να δαπανηθούν. Σε μια μη δωρεάν παιδεία, το σύστημα δεν δαπανά αλλά μόνο ο κοινωνός.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι ακριβώς προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε με την ανανοηματοδότηση του «δωρεάν», γιατί ανάμεσα στη δουλειά, τη Βουλή, την πλατεία και τα πολλά νήματα, έχασα τον ειρμό της σκέψης σας...



Έγραψα νωρίτερα ότι η _δωρεάν παιδεία_ είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο, γιατί τίποτα δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι δωρεάν —άσχετα αν το κόστος αποτιμάται σε χρήματα ή όχι.

Εδιτ: Με πρόλαβε ο Ελληγενής και το έγραψε και καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Ωραία. Αν βάλουμε στην άκρη την περίπτωση της επιστημονικής φαντασίας με τους άπειρους πόρους (που δεν πρόκειται να αφορά ποτέ εμάς, οπότε ας μη μας μπερδεύει), η ιστορία του ανθρώπου έχει να κάνει με το μοίρασμα πεπερασμένων πόρων. (Άμα κάτσεις απέναντι μου στο τραπέζι και βάλεις στη μέση παϊδάκια, θα μαλώσεις μαζί μου για το ποιος θα φάει περισσότερα. Και δεν είναι καν χρηματικό το θέμα...) Με αυτό το σκεπτικό δεν υπάρχουν δωρεάν γεύματα. Ή δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Μια χαρά κατάλαβες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Εγώ στεναχωριέμαι που στις περισσότερες συζητήσεις δεν βάζουμε όσο πρέπει την οικολογική διάσταση, τη σπατάλη των πεπερασμένων πόρων. Και όχι, δεν θέλω να τη βάλω τώρα. Απλώς καταθέτω τις τύψεις που νιώθω κάθε φορά που το ξεχνάω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως, όταν το αναφέρω σε συζητήσεις, με κοιτάνε λες και είμαι απ' αυτούς τους σκληροπυρηνικούς οικολόγους που ανατινάζουν εργοστάσια.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Εγώ την έχω πάντα στο μυαλό μου, όπως και τον υπερπληθυσμό. Αλλά δεν έχω λύση. Και συμφωνώ πλήρως με αυτό που γράφει αλλού η Παλάβρα:



Palavra said:


> Το πρόβλημα του καταναλωτισμού πάντως, και της εξάντλησης των φυσικών πόρων του πλανήτη, είναι κάτι που δεν φαίνεται να έχει γίνει ευρέως κατανοητό στις δυτικές κοινωνίες.



Οι συμβάσεις του Κιότο κλπ είναι μια δειλή αρχή, αλλά δεν αρκούν.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

Για όποιον έχει κέφι να δει μια σπουδαία διάλεξη, για τον υπερπληθυσμό αλλά όχι μόνο, που ανάρτησα παλαιότερα σε άλλο νήμα, δείτε εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ στεναχωριέμαι που στις περισσότερες συζητήσεις δεν βάζουμε όσο πρέπει την οικολογική διάσταση, τη σπατάλη των πεπερασμένων πόρων. Και όχι, δεν θέλω να τη βάλω τώρα. Απλώς καταθέτω τις τύψεις που νιώθω κάθε φορά που το ξεχνάω.



Σ' αυτά ας προσθέσουμε και την ανισοκατανομή αυτών των πόρων, είτε για φυσικούς είτε για κοινωνικοπολιτικούς λόγους, και θα δούμε τη μεγάλη εικόνα. Γιατί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο το πεπερασμένο των πόρων, αλλά το πώς μοιράζονται.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Και στα δύο λεξικά γίνεται μνεία στα χρήματα, αλλά αυτό μόνο επειδή ζούμε σε μια χρηματική οικονομία. Και τα δύο λεξικά όμως αφήνουν χώρο και για άλλες επιλογές. Όταν γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ _χωρίς πληρωμή ή αμοιβή,_ δεν λέει ότι η πληρωμή πρέπει να είναι ντε και καλά χρηματική. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι σε είδος, όπως συμβαίνει στις ανταλλακτικές οικονομίες. Το δε _χωρίς προσπάθεια_ του ΛΝΚ σαφέστατα _δεν_ αναφέρεται σε χρήματα.


*Καμιά *από τις τρεις έννοιες του δωρεάν των δύο λεξικών δεν αναφέρεται στο _γενικό _κόστος. Το χρήμα, η αμοιβή, η πληρωμή, ακόμη και η προσπάθεια στη μεταφορική χρήση που καταγράφει το ΛΚΝ, αφορούν *όλα *αυτόν που απολαμβάνει αυτό που του δίνεται, όχι τη συνολική αποτίμηση της παροχής αυτής. Δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς συγκεκριμένη ανταμοιβή _από εμένα_ για το συγκεκριμένο αγαθό που _εγώ _απολαμβάνω. 



Hellegennes said:


> Ξεκίνησε από το ότι η παιδεία δεν μπορεί να είναι στ' αλήθεια δωρεάν, γιατί, αν και αυτός που γίνεται κοινωνός της δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα -χρήμα, ή άλλου είδους πόρους-, αυτός που την ασκεί πρέπει να ξοδέψει. Κι αυτό το κόστος βαραίνει συνολικά το σύστημα, άρα αντλεί από τους πεπερασμένους πόρους που το σύστημα έχει στο σύνολό του και που μπορούν να δαπανηθούν. Σε μια μη δωρεάν παιδεία, το σύστημα δεν δαπανά αλλά μόνο ο κοινωνός.


Το ότι το σύστημα παροχής της παιδείας (ή οποιουδήποτε αγαθού) ξοδεύει κάτι για την παραγωγή του αγαθού αυτού, δεν σημαίνει ότι η παροχή αυτή δεν μπορεί να δίνεται δωρεάν (βλ. ανωτέρω). 



nickel said:


> Τι ακριβώς προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε με την ανανοηματοδότηση του «δωρεάν», γιατί ανάμεσα στη δουλειά, τη Βουλή, την πλατεία και τα πολλά νήματα, έχασα τον ειρμό της σκέψης σας...


Ότι η συνεννόηση για το τι σημαίνει δωρεάν είναι κρίσιμη για την αρχική μου αντίρρηση. Το να πούμε ότι δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς κόστος για το σύστημα (κάτι που ισχυρίζομαι ότι αντιβαίνει στη συνήθη χρήση της γλώσσας) είναι ένας τρόπος να θεωρήσουμε ότι τίποτε δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν (με την κανονική έννοια του όρου), φυσικώ δικαίω. Εγώ, αντιθέτως, λέω πως ο επιμερισμός του συγκεκριμένου κόστους και στον απολαμβάνοντα το αγαθό ή την υπηρεσία είναι μία κοινωνική σύμβαση και όχι νόμος της φύσης. Μια άλλη κοινωνική σύμβαση θα μπορούσε να είναι η αποσύνδεση της (αναγκαίας) ανταμοιβής από το κόστος του συγκεκριμένου αγαθού ή υπηρεσίας. Πιο συγκεκριμένα: το να σου δώσω ένα κιλό μήλα και να μου δώσεις 3 ευρώ ή δύο κιλά πατάτες ως ανταμοιβή για το συγκεκριμένο κιλό μήλα είναι μία σύμβαση, όχι νόμος της φύσης. Μια άλλη σύμβαση θα ήταν να σε κεράσω τσίπουρο όποτε ξαναβρεθείς από τα μέρη μου, να σου σκάσω ένα φιλί στο μάγουλο, ή να σου δώσω 10 ευρώ γιατί ξετρελάθηκα με τα μήλα σου. Σκοπίμως χρησιμοποιώ αντιπαραδείγματα χαζά, τραβηγμένα και ουτοπικά, ώστε να δείξω τη φύση της σύμβασης. Όσο θεωρούμε νόμους της φύσης πρακτικές που αποτελούν ιστορικά προσδιορισμένες κοινωνικές συμβάσεις, τόσο θα αδυνατούμε να _σκεφτούμε _εναλλακτικές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Α, διαφωνείτε στο κατά πόσο μια υπηρεσία που είναι φυσικό να έχει κόστος αποφασίζουμε να παρέχεται δωρεάν σε κάποιους. Ε, ναι, να τη λύσετε αυτή τη βασική διαφορά. Αλλά είναι το ζήτημα στο οποίο προκύπτουν διαφορές στις κοινωνίες. Ξαφνικά σου λέει ο άλλος γιατί πρέπει κάποιοι να έχουν τόσο υψηλές αμοιβές για να παρέχουν τόσο λίγες υπηρεσίες σε τόσο λίγους. Κάποιοι το λένε για τους ΟΣΕτζήδες και τους ΔΕΗτζήδες, άλλοι για τους τραπεζίτες, άλλοι για τους βουλευτές κ.ο.κ. Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε ως προς τη δωρεάν παιδεία. Μέχρι κάποιο επίπεδο...


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα είναι απλώς ότι εσύ προσπαθείς να παρακολουθήσεις τη βουλή, ενώ εγώ κάνω απελπισμένες προσπάθειες να ασχοληθώ με οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να μην ασχοληθώ με τη βουλή. Στην ανάγκη και φιλοσοφική πραγματεία για τη φύση του κοινωνικού κόστους γράφω. Ό,τι θέλετε (και προς όποια κατεύθυνση θέλετε, ε; δεν κάνω διακρίσεις). Είναι να μη βρεθώ στην ανάγκη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι απλώς ότι εσύ προσπαθείς να παρακολουθήσεις τη βουλή,


Με προσβάλλεις. Μιλάει ο Καμμένος τώρα! Να μεταφράσω προσπαθώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Ο Μιχελογιαννάκης...


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Ο Μιχελογιαννάκης...



Γι' αυτό σας λέω, ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο, να μη χαλιέστε, *τζάμπα *είναι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...] Πιο συγκεκριμένα: το να σου δώσω ένα κιλό μήλα και να μου δώσεις 3 ευρώ ή δύο κιλά πατάτες ως ανταμοιβή για το συγκεκριμένο κιλό μήλα είναι μία σύμβαση, όχι νόμος της φύσης. Μια άλλη σύμβαση θα ήταν να σε κεράσω τσίπουρο όποτε ξαναβρεθείς από τα μέρη μου, να σου σκάσω ένα φιλί στο μάγουλο, ή να σου δώσω 10 ευρώ γιατί ξετρελάθηκα με τα μήλα σου. Σκοπίμως χρησιμοποιώ αντιπαραδείγματα χαζά, τραβηγμένα και ουτοπικά, ώστε να δείξω τη φύση της σύμβασης.


Με πλήγωσες κατάστηθα. Είναι χαζό και ουτοπικό να τα 'χεις κάνει όλα αυτά για μια δαγκωνιά σ' ένα ζουμερό χειμωνικό μήλο; Και με ευρώ έχω πληρώσει (και με δραχμές) και με πατάτες, και τσίπουρο έχω κεράσει (και μ' αντικέρασαν) και φιλί έχω σκάσει (και μου έσκασαν, δεν ήταν δωρεάν). Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, κληρονομικό προπατορικό θα είναι. 



pidyo said:


> Όσο θεωρούμε νόμους της φύσης πρακτικές που αποτελούν ιστορικά προσδιορισμένες κοινωνικές συμβάσεις, τόσο θα αδυνατούμε να _σκεφτούμε _εναλλακτικές.


Γι' αυτό το τελευταίο, συνένα, μέγα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς συγκεκριμένη ανταμοιβή _από εμένα_ για το συγκεκριμένο αγαθό που _εγώ _απολαμβάνω.



Πολύ σωστό. Βλ. και εδώ: 



Themis said:


> Χωρίς να το ζαλίζουμε, νομίζω ότι _υπάρχουν_ δωρεάν γεύματα - για τους γευματίζοντες, βεβαίως βεβαίως.



Ο γευματίζων μπορεί κάλλιστα να απολαύσει ένα δωρεάν —για τον ίδιο— γεύμα, στον βαθμό που ο ίδιος δεν πληρώνει γι 'αυτό. Με άλλα λόγια, στον βαθμό που κλέβει τον κόπο κάποιου άλλου. 

Όταν όμως μιλάμε για δωρεάν παιδεία, μια υπηρεσία που παρέχεται σε _όλους,_ τα πράγματα αλλάζουν. Είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορούν _όλοι_ να απολαύσουν μια υπηρεσία την οποία δεν έχουν πληρώσει. Ο μόνος τρόπος να το κάνουν αυτό θα ήταν να πληρώσει γι' αυτήν κάποιος άλλος, εκτός του συστήματος —όπως δηλαδή γινόταν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στη χώρα μας με τις ευρωπαϊκές επιδοτήσεις. Επειδή όμως, όπως με πικρό τρόπο διαπιστώσαμε όλοι μας την τελευταία τριετία, δεν μπορεί να μακροημερεύσει ένα σύστημα που βασίζεται στην εξωτερική χρηματοδότηση, επανερχόμαστε στο αρχικό μας πρόβλημα: _δεν_ μπορεί μια κυβέρνηση να προσφέρει στους πολίτες της δωρεάν παροχές. Η "δωρεάν" παιδεία, η "δωρεάν" υγεία κλπ μόνο δωρεάν δεν είναι. Απλά το κόστος είναι μασκαρεμένο έτσι ώστε οι πολίτες να μην αντιλαμβάνονται ότι πλήρωνουν όλες αυτές τις παροχές από την τσέπη τους —άλλοτε από την φορολογία, άλλοτε με άλλους τρόπους. Βέβαια στη χώρα μας υπήρξαν δυστυχώς πολλοί που, αποφεύγοντας να πληρώσουν φόρους, όντως απόλαυσαν δωρεάν —για τους ίδιους— γεύματα, χρεώνοντας το κόστος του γεύματος στους συμπολίτες τους. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι εννοείς αυτά τα κοινωνικά παράσιτα όταν υπερασπίζεσαι τη δυνατότητα ύπαρξης δωρεάν παροχών.

Από την άλλη, υπάρχει όντως μια δυνατότητα για δωρεάν παροχές, η οποία όμως διατίθεται μόνο σε κοινωνίες με σημαντικές ταξικές ανισότητες. Η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει σε _ορισμένους_ πολίτες κάποιες υπηρεσίες δωρεάν, επιμερίζοντας το κόστος στους υπόλοιπους. Να προσφέρει δηλαδή στους πιο φτωχούς, που δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν φόρους, δωρεάν —για τους ίδιους— παιδεία, υγεία κλπ, και το κόστος να το επιφορτιστούν οι υπόλοιποι, οι λιγότερο φτωχοί. Ένα γενικευμένο όμως σύστημα δωρεάν παιδείας και υγείας _δεν_ μπορεί να υπάρξει. Και το όποιο περιορισμένο σύστημα δωρεάν παροχών θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει θα βασιζόταν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στις κοινωνικές ανισότητες —όσο πιο έντονες οι ανισότητες, τόσο μεγαλύτερη δυνατότητα για δωρεάν παροχές στους αδύνατους, υπό την αίρεση βέβαια ότι οι πλούσιοι θα δέχονταν να χρηματοδοτήσουν όλες αυτές τις παροχές και δεν θα σάλπαραν για άλλες πολιτείες. 

Σε μια αταξική κοινωνία όμως, όπου δεν υπάρχουν πλούσιοι και φτωχοί ώστε οι πρώτοι να χρηματοδοτούν τις υπηρεσίες που οι δεύτεροι απολαμβάνουν δωρεάν, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει δωρεάν γεύμα για _απολύτως κανέναν._ Και η πλάκα είναι ότι οι υπέρμαχοι της αταξικής κοινωνίας, ή έστω της κοινωνίας με τις ελάχιστες δυνατές κοινωνικές ανισότητες, είναι κατεξοχήν εκείνοι που υπερασπίζονται τις "δωρεάν" παροχές. Πρόκειται για μια βαθύτατη παρανόηση, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, ή για έναν ωμό εμπαιγμό, στη χειρότερη.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Βορίδης στο βήμα, οπότε σπεύδω να απαντήσω. 


panadeli said:


> Όταν όμως μιλάμε για δωρεάν παιδεία, μια υπηρεσία που παρέχεται σε _όλους,_ τα πράγματα αλλάζουν. Είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορούν _όλοι_ να απολαύσουν μια υπηρεσία την οποία δεν έχουν πληρώσει. Ο μόνος τρόπος να το κάνουν αυτό θα ήταν να πληρώσει γι' αυτήν κάποιος άλλος, εκτός του συστήματος —όπως δηλαδή γινόταν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στη χώρα μας με τις ευρωπαϊκές επιδοτήσεις.


Ε, μετά φταίω εγώ που λέω ότι πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε για το δωρεάν; _Όλοι _μπορούν να απολαύσουν μια δωρεάν υπηρεσία, χωρίς να έχουν πληρώσει τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, αρκεί _όλοι_, στον βαθμό των δυνατοτήτων τους, να έχουν πληρώσει _κάτι_, από το οποίο μπορεί να χρηματοδοτηθεί η δωρεάν (για τον παραλήπτη) υπηρεσία. Η φορολογία που κι εσύ αναφέρεις παρακάτω αυτή τη λειτουργία έχει. Το δωρεάν δεν είναι ασύμβατο με τη φορολογία.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Το δωρεάν δεν είναι ασύμβατο με τη φορολογία.



    
Μα πώς δεν είναι;
Πώς είναι δυνατόν να είναι δωρεάν κάτι που το έχεις πληρώσει μέσω φορολογίας;
Πραγματικά πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε για το τι σημαίνει δωρεάν. Σημαίνει *χωρίς* πληρωμή ή όχι;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Μα μόλις συμφώνησες με το 


pidyo said:


> Δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς συγκεκριμένη ανταμοιβή _από εμένα_ για το συγκεκριμένο αγαθό που _εγώ _απολαμβάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ε, μετά φταίω εγώ που λέω ότι πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε για το δωρεάν; _Όλοι _μπορούν να απολαύσουν μια δωρεάν υπηρεσία, χωρίς να έχουν πληρώσει τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, αρκεί _όλοι_, στον βαθμό των δυνατοτήτων τους, να έχουν πληρώσει _κάτι_, από το οποίο μπορεί να χρηματοδοτηθεί η δωρεάν (για τον παραλήπτη) υπηρεσία. Η φορολογία που κι εσύ αναφέρεις παρακάτω αυτή τη λειτουργία έχει. Το δωρεάν δεν είναι ασύμβατο με τη φορολογία.


Αυτή η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία θα έχει σταθερό κόστος για όλους; Αν ναι, τότε οι όροι {_όλοι_ θα μπορούν να απολαύσουν αυτή την υπηρεσία} και {πληρώνοντας _κάτι_, στον βαθμό των δυνατοτήτων τους} δεν προκαλούν νομοτελειακά έλλειμμα (ή περίσσευμα, αν το κάτι είναι μεγαλύτερο από το σταθερό κόστος αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι αυτός ο στόχος);


----------



## panadeli (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μα μόλις συμφώνησες με το



Ξαναδιάβασε σε παρακαλώ προσεκτικά τι έγραψα στο #186


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτή η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία θα έχει σταθερό κόστος για όλους; Αν ναι, τότε οι όροι {_όλοι_ θα μπορούν να απολαύσουν αυτή την υπηρεσία} και {πληρώνοντας _κάτι_, στον βαθμό των δυνατοτήτων τους} δεν προκαλούν νομοτελειακά έλλειμμα;


Νομοτελειακά γιατί;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ξαναδιάβασε σε παρακαλώ προσεκτικά τι έγραψα στο #186



Α, σόρυ, δεν συμφώνησες. Ε, διαφωνούμε, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος. Εσύ θεωρείς πως όταν κάποιος απολαμβάνει κάτι δωρεάν, δηλαδή χωρίς να πληρώνει κάτι _γι' αυτό ακριβώς που απολαμβάνει_, πληρώνει κάποιος άλλος, άρα καρπώνεται τον κόπο του άλλου. Εγώ λέω πως μπορεί κάποιος να απολαύσει κάτι δωρεάν, αρκεί να έχουν πληρώσει όλοι κάτι, για όλα αυτά που θα γίνουν αντικείμενο δωρεάν απόλαυσης. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το πω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Νομοτελειακά γιατί;


Έστω ότι το κατά κεφαλή κόστος της υπηρεσίας είναι άλφα και την απολαμβάνουν δωρεάν, όπως το ορίζεις (με συμβολή στον βαθμό των δυνατοτήτων τους), 100 άνθρωποι. Εάν όλοι συνεισφέρουν από άλφα (δηλαδή, στο κόστος), η υπηρεσία δεν είναι δωρεάν. Εάν έστω και ένας δεν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει άλφα, για να μπορεί να την απολαύσει αυτός, προκαλείται έλλειμμα στο συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας. Πού κάνω λάθος;

Α, τώρα είδα το πιο πάνω. Εννοείς ότι το έλλειμμα θα καλυφτεί με εθελοντική προσφορά από άλλους, στο μέτρο των δικών τους δυνατοτήτων, πέρα από το κόστος της υπηρεσίας; Και αν δεν μπορούν, δεν θα υποβαθμιστεί η υπηρεσία;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έστω ότι το κατά κεφαλή κόστος της υπηρεσίας είναι άλφα και την απολαμβάνουν δωρεάν, όπως το ορίζεις (με συμβολή στον βαθμό των δυνατοτήτων τους), 100 άνθρωποι. Εάν όλοι συνεισφέρουν από άλφα (δηλαδή, στο κόστος), η υπηρεσία δεν είναι δωρεάν. Εάν έστω και ένας δεν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει άλφα, για να μπορεί να την απολαύσει αυτός, προκαλείται έλλειμμα στο συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας. Πού κάνω λάθος;



Κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω την απορία. Έστω ότι σήμερα έχουμε δωρεάν παιδεία (δεν έχουμε, αλλά λέμε τώρα). Υπάρχει καμιά ρύθμιση που να λέει ότι η φορολογία μας αντιστοιχεί στο κόστος άλφα της παιδείας, στο κόστος βήτα της ασφάλειας κλπ.; Η φορολογία είναι αποσυνδεδεμένη (εξ ορισμού) από το κόστος συγκεκριμένων υπηρεσιών. Ο κάθε φορέας απόσπασης φορολογίας (τα κράτη στην εποχή μας) παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες όπως μπορεί με βάση τους πόρους του, την ιεράρχηση που τους έχει κάνει, κλπ.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2012)

Και κάπου εδώ πρέπει να πω καληνύχτα, ελπίζοντας να μην κρατήσει πολλά χρόνια αυτή η νύχτα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 8, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Α, σόρυ, δεν συμφώνησες. Ε, διαφωνούμε, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος. Εσύ θεωρείς πως όταν κάποιος απολαμβάνει κάτι δωρεάν, δηλαδή χωρίς να πληρώνει κάτι _γι' αυτό ακριβώς που απολαμβάνει_, πληρώνει κάποιος άλλος, άρα καρπώνεται τον κόπο του άλλου. Εγώ λέω πως μπορεί κάποιος να απολαύσει κάτι δωρεάν, αρκεί να έχουν πληρώσει όλοι κάτι, για όλα αυτά που θα γίνουν αντικείμενο δωρεάν απόλαυσης. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το πω.



Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι αν όλοι έχουν πληρώσει κάτι, τότε όλα αυτά τα αγαθά για τα οποία έχουν πληρώσει μπορούν κάλλιστα να γίνουν αντικείμενο απόλαυσης, αλλά σίγουρα όχι _δωρεάν_ απόλαυσης. Πώς μπορείς να εξακολουθείς να τα θεωρείς δωρεάν όταν παραδέχεσαι ότι _όλοι_ έχουν πληρώσει για αυτά;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 8, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Υπάρχει καμιά ρύθμιση που να λέει ότι η φορολογία μας αντιστοιχεί στο κόστος άλφα της παιδείας, στο κόστος βήτα της ασφάλειας κλπ.; Η φορολογία είναι αποσυνδεδεμένη (εξ ορισμού) από το κόστος συγκεκριμένων υπηρεσιών. Ο κάθε φορέας απόσπασης φορολογίας (τα κράτη στην εποχή μας) παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες όπως μπορεί με βάση τους πόρους του, την ιεράρχηση που τους έχει κάνει, κλπ.



Αυτό που λες είναι αλήθεια, αλλά δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτα. Εφόσον οι υπηρεσίες χρηματοδοτούνται από τη φορολογία, οι πολίτες που πληρώνουν φόρους πληρώνουν εμμέσως για τις υπηρεσίες και δεν τις απολαμβάνουν δωρεάν. Ακόμα και αυτοί που φοροδιαφεύγουν πληρώνουν για τις υπηρεσίες, γιατί στην αξία κάθε αγαθού που αγοράζουν στο σουπερμάρκετ, στον μανάβη κλπ προστίθεται ΦΠΑ που τροφοδοτεί τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, από τον οποίον χρηματοδοτούνται οι υπηρεσίες. Ούτε καν οι πιο φτωχοί, που έχουν εισοδήματα κάτω από το αφορολόγητο όριο, δεν γλιτώνουν τον ΦΠΑ, οπότε και αυτοί, στο μέτρο των οικονομικών δυνατοτήτων τους, χρηματοδοτούν τις "δωρεάν" υπηρεσίες.

Οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει το Δημόσιο χρηματοδοτούνται από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, ο οποίος χρηματοδοτείται από τη φορολογία. Άρα, οι υπηρεσίες χρηματοδοτούνται από τη φορολογία. Τόσο απλό είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2012)

pidyo said:


> *Καμιά *από τις τρεις έννοιες του δωρεάν των δύο λεξικών δεν αναφέρεται στο _γενικό _κόστος. Το χρήμα, η αμοιβή, η πληρωμή, ακόμη και η προσπάθεια στη μεταφορική χρήση που καταγράφει το ΛΚΝ, αφορούν *όλα *αυτόν που απολαμβάνει αυτό που του δίνεται, όχι τη συνολική αποτίμηση της παροχής αυτής. Δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς συγκεκριμένη ανταμοιβή _από εμένα_ για το συγκεκριμένο αγαθό που _εγώ _απολαμβάνω.



Κι έτσι να το θέσεις, πάλι δεν είναι δωρεάν η παιδεία. Γιατί μπορεί να μην πληρώνεις εκείνη την στιγμή, πληρώνεις όμως αργότερα, μέσω φορολογίας. Όταν ήσουν 10 χρονών και πήγαινες δημοτικό, δεν πλήρωνες εσύ τίποτα, πλήρωναν όμως οι γονείς σου. Τώρα πληρώνεις εσύ για τα παιδιά σου -και τα παιδιά άλλων.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2012)

Φτάσαμε στο σημείο που και οι δυο πλευρές απλώς αναδιατυπώνουν τις θέσεις τους. Λέμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, απλώς εννοούμε κάτι διαφορετικό με τον όρο δωρεάν. Εγώ επιμένω ότι δωρεάν σημαίνει free of charge, σημαίνει δηλαδή χωρίς ανταμοιβή που να ξεπληρώνει την, και να αντιστοιχεί στη *συγκεκριμένη* παροχή, εσείς ότι δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς να πληρώνει ποτέ κανείς τίποτε. 

Περί όνου σκιάς η διαφωνία, θα πουν κάποιοι, εγώ θεωρώ ότι έχει την ιδεολογική και πολιτική σημασία της, για το τι είναι και τι θα έπρεπε να είναι η φορολογία. Αλλά δεν το συνεχίζω, από τη στιγμή που εκφράστηκαν με σαφήνεια οι δυο απόψεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Εγώ ειλικρινά δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι συζητούσες για την αναδιανομή των φορολογικών εσόδων. Φυσικά, όπως το διατυπώνεις, δεν έχω καμιά επιφύλαξη να συμφωνήσω ότι μπορεί (κατά την άποψή μου: πρέπει) να υπάρχουν ορισμένες παροχές που θα παρέχονται δωρεάν (με τον τρόπο που καταλαβαίνω ότι το εννοείς, χωρίς άμεση επιπλέον επιβάρυνση). Αλλά ταυτόχρονα, δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι αυτό το δωρεάν με κάποιον τρόπο (πρέπει να) τροφοδοτείται από κάπου αλλού.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 8, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Φτάσαμε στο σημείο που και οι δυο πλευρές απλώς αναδιατυπώνουν τις θέσεις τους. Λέμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, απλώς εννοούμε κάτι διαφορετικό με τον όρο δωρεάν. Εγώ επιμένω ότι δωρεάν σημαίνει free of charge, σημαίνει δηλαδή χωρίς ανταμοιβή που να ξεπληρώνει την, και να αντιστοιχεί στη *συγκεκριμένη* παροχή, εσείς ότι δωρεάν σημαίνει χωρίς να πληρώνει ποτέ κανείς τίποτε.



Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι σαν να λες ότι κάποιος που πληρώνει συνδρομή σε ένα γυμναστήριο ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί ελεύθερα τις υπηρεσίες του, μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι οι υπηρεσίες αυτές τού παρέχονται δωρεάν επειδή δεν πληρώνει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ανταμοιβή που να αντιστοιχεί στη συγκεκριμένη παροχή που κάθε φορά χρησιμοποιεί. Όμως οι υπηρεσίες _δεν_ του παρέχονται δωρεάν, τις έχει προπληρώσει με τη συνδρομή του. Δικαιούται ο ιδιοκτήτης του γυμναστηρίου να υποστηρίξει ότι οι υπηρεσίες προσφέρονται δωρεάν, free of charge, επειδή δεν ζητάει από τον πελάτη να πληρώσει κάτι παραπάνω για τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία που χρησιμοποιεί εκείνη τη στιγμή; Για μένα όχι απλά δεν δικαιούται, αλλά αν το κάνει ψεύδεται ασύστολα.




pidyo said:


> Περί όνου σκιάς η διαφωνία, θα πουν κάποιοι, εγώ θεωρώ ότι έχει την ιδεολογική και πολιτική σημασία της, για το τι είναι και τι θα έπρεπε να είναι η φορολογία. Αλλά δεν το συνεχίζω, από τη στιγμή που εκφράστηκαν με σαφήνεια οι δυο απόψεις.



Πράγματι, όμως, αφού συμφωνήσαμε τι εννοεί ο καθένας λέγοντας δωρεάν, μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε παρακάτω. Η διαφωνία σαφώς και έχει την ιδεολογική και πολιτική σημασία της. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και επέμεινα τόσο πολύ σε αυτήν. Αφού λοιπόν ξεκαθαρίσαμε ότι τις "δωρεάν" παροχές τις πληρώνουμε από τη φορολογία, άρα ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς δωρεάν, ας μιλήσουμε και για το τι είναι και τι θα έπρεπε να είναι η φορολογία.

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι το κράτος οφείλει να παρέχει στο σύνολο των πολιτών κάποια δημόσια αγαθά (ασφάλεια, δικαιοσύνη, παιδεία, υγεία), τα οποία να χρηματοδοτεί από μια κλιμακωτή φορολογία, ανάλογη της φοροδοτικής ικανότητας του κάθε πολίτη. Τα αγαθά αυτά θα είναι προφανώς δημόσια, αλλά εξίσου προφανώς _δεν_ θα είναι δωρεάν. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό να _μην_ χαρακτηρίζονται έτσι, γιατί αυτό δημιουργεί σημαντικές παρανοήσεις. Ελλοχεύει ο σοβαρός κίνδυνος ο πολίτης να θεωρήσει ότι το κράτος είναι μια τροφός που του προσφέρει αφειδώς υπηρεσίες και όχι ένας διαχειριστής των χρημάτων του, όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Και αυτό ενδέχεται να επηρεάσει σημαντικά τον τρόπο με τον οποίον ο πολίτης αντιμετωπίζει το κράτος. Διαφορετικά άλλωστε αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιον που σου προσφέρει κάτι τζάμπα και διαφορετικά κάποιον που διαχειρίζεται τα χρήματά σου για να σου προσφέρει υπηρεσίες. Πιστεύω ότι το κράτος οφείλει να λογοδοτεί στους πολίτες για τον τρόπο με τον οποίον διαχειρίζεται τα χρήματά τους, και ότι οι πολίτες, από τη μεριά τους, οφείλουν να ελέγχουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που το κράτος τους προσφέρει και να τη σταθμίζουν απέναντι στους φόρους που καταβάλλουν για αυτές. Η εγκατάλειψη του ιδεολογήματος περί δωρεάν παροχών μπορεί να προσθέσει λίγο παραπάνω ρεαλισμό σε αυτήν τη σχέση, τόσο από την πλευρά του κράτους όσο και των πολιτών. Θα βοηθήσει ώστε το κράτος να πάψει να τάζει λαγούς με πετραχήλια, αλλά και οι πολίτες να πάψουν να τους ζητούν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2012)

Διάβασα πεντε σελίδες μηνύματα για τον ορισμό του δωρεάν και το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι ότι δεν βλέπω διαφωνίες μεταξύ απόψεων, κι ας ισχυρίζεστε ότι διαφωνείτε. Γίνεται να ξεκολλήσουμε από το _δωρεάν_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2012)

Με κάλυψε απολύτως ο Παναντέλης.


----------



## drazen (Nov 9, 2012)

Δωρεάν έτρωγαν κι έπιναν οι φίλοι που δεν είχαν χρήματα (μόνιμα ή περιστασιακά) με την μορφή του "*ρεφενέ*".
Η δική μου αντίληψη για μιαν αναδιανεμητική φορολογία είναι ακριβώς αυτή, του *ρεφενέ*: (θα έπρεπε να) πληρώνουν όλοι για να απολαμβάνουν παροχές όσοι δεν έχουν (Βέβαια, πρακτικά αυτό γινόταν και γίνεται, αλλά από την ανάποδη). Ανέκαθεν το ελληνικό κράτος ευνοούσε το μικροεμπόριο, γιατί είναι η καλύτερη συνταγή εκσυντηρητισμού.
Ρεφενές ήταν οι δαπάνες για την Ολυμπιάδα, ρεφενές οι δίχως όρους επιδοτήσεις, ρεφενές οι διαγραφές των δανείων των Π.Α.Ε. και των εφημερίδων (ήδη από το μακρινό 1977), ρεφενές τα 90 δισεκατομμύρια (δραχμές) που χάρισε ο Μητσοτάκης στην ευπαθή τάξη των ΚΤΕΛιτζλήδων και πλείστα όσα "ων αριθμός ουκ" (εγώ που διαφωνούσα, γιατί πλήρωσα; ).
Από τα χρήματα αυτά δεν ακούω να ζητιέται τίποτε πίσω. Μόνον οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις περικόπτονται. Και να ήταν το ύψος τους υπερβολικό... Με δεκαετή υπηρεσία στο σχολείο (την άλλη σε άλλο Υπουργείο δεν την αναγνώρισαν) είχα φτάσει να εισπράττω 18.000 ευρά ετησίως, όταν ένας Γερμανός με την ίδια πρϋπηρεσία τσέπωνε από δύο έως δυόμισι φορές περισσότερα -και μην ακούσω περί παραγωγικότητας, γιατί θα ήθελα να έβλεπα τον ίδιο γερμανό δάσκαλο σε μια τάξη, όπου τα μισά παιδιά να είναι γόνοι μεταναστών (θέλω να πω μόνο: μέτριοι έως κακοί χρήστες της γλώσσας, ως επί το πλείστον, και τίποτε παραπάνω) και η διαδεδομένη ελληνική αυθάδεια κι ατημωρησία βασιλεύει, πόσον καιρό (ή ώρα) θα άντεχε.
Ακόμη, έτυχε να δουλέψω εργατική δουλειά (πατωματζής) για τρία χρόνια και μου έλαχε να συνεργαστώ με Γερμανούς και με Σκωτζέζους εργάτες. Άσ' τα να πάνε. Αριστοκράτες.
Πάρτε το χαμπάρι: μας λοιδωρούν για να μπορούν στη συνέχεια να μας συμπεριφέρονται σαν σκουπίδια (και φυσικά να μας τα πάρουν χοντρά). Αλήθεια εκείνο το χρέος από 113% (ή 115% το πλαστό) με τις γενναιόδωρες "βοήθειές" τους πόσο είναι τώρα; Πόσο θα είναι το 2016;
Μα, να μας δουλεύουν κανονικά κι εμείς να τους πιστεύουμε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Επίτρεψέ μου δύο παρατηρήσεις: Όταν πληρώνουμε κάτι ρεφενέ, μοιραζόμαστε τη δαπάνη, το λογαριασμό, αλλά δεν τη βγάζουμε τζάμπα. Βέβαια, στις παρέες που κάποιοι έχουν λεφτά και άλλοι είναι ταπί και ψύχραιμοι, με τον ρεφενέ οι δεύτεροι θα τη βγάζουν τζάμπα όσο την παρέα την ενώνει η αγάπη. Εμπρός λοιπόν για τα κράτη–αγαπησιάρικες παρέες.

«όταν ένας Γερμανός με την ίδια προϋπηρεσία…»: Αυτές οι συγκρίσεις πρέπει συνήθως να αποφεύγονται, εκτός αν έχουμε πολύ γερά στατιστικά εργαλεία. Ο λόγος: (α) Δεν είναι σωστό να συγκρίνουμε εισοδήματα, μόνο αγοραστική δύναμη. Μπορεί σε μια άλλη χώρα κάποιος που κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με εμάς να έχει διπλάσιο μισθό αλλά η ζωή να του στοιχίζει τριπλάσια. (β) Και κυριότερο: Για να πληρώσει τον δάσκαλο, ο Γερμανός πουλάει Μερσεντές και είναι πιο πλούσιος από τον Έλληνα που πουλάει πορτοκάλια. Θα δεις την αντίθετη εικόνα αν συγκρίνεις τη θέση σου με τη θέση του Αιγύπτιου δασκάλου. (Γιατί διαλέγεις τον Γερμανό για να γκρινιάξεις και δεν διαλέγεις τον Αιγύπτιο ή τον Βούλγαρο για να νιώσεις καλά;) Μέσα στην ΕΕ για να φτάσουμε σε σημείο που θα επιδιώκεται μισθολογική εξομοίωση των δημόσιων υπαλλήλων των εθνικών κρατών θα πρέπει να έχουμε περάσει σε διαδικασίες μεταφοράς πόρων (από τις πλουσιότερες στις φτωχότερες περιοχές) και ίσων αμοιβών όπως συμβαίνει μέσα στα όρια των εθνικών κρατών. Θα γίνει κάποτε, διότι αυτό θα πει κοινότητα, θα το δούμε σύντομα (ελπίζουμε) να συμβαίνει σε κάποιο βαθμό, αλλά είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να κάνει κανείς προβλέψεις για κάτι που θα θυμίζει πραγματική κοινότητα. 

(Έχω και για άλλα τις αντιρρήσεις μου, αλλά ας δούμε τι θα πουν οι άλλοι.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Εγώ το βρίσκω αστείο να συγκρίνουμε μισθούς δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ανάμεσα σε κράτη που δεν είναι το ίδιο πλούσια. Δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά λογική. Ισχύουν και οι λόγοι του nickel· πρέπει να συγκρίνεις αγοραστική αξία. Σύμφωνα με αυτήν την έρευνα, δεν ισχύουν οι αναλογίες που λέει ο Drazen. Η μελέτη κάνει και σύγκριση σε PPS (Purchasing Power Standard), οπότε μπορεί κανείς να δει και την αναλογία σε αγοραστική δύναμη.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 9, 2012)

drazen said:


> Η δική μου αντίληψη για μιαν αναδιανεμητική φορολογία είναι ακριβώς αυτή, του *ρεφενέ*: (θα έπρεπε να) πληρώνουν όλοι για να απολαμβάνουν παροχές όσοι δεν έχουν





panadeli said:


> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι το κράτος οφείλει να παρέχει στο σύνολο των πολιτών κάποια δημόσια αγαθά (ασφάλεια, δικαιοσύνη, παιδεία, υγεία), τα οποία να χρηματοδοτεί από μια κλιμακωτή φορολογία, ανάλογη της φοροδοτικής ικανότητας του κάθε πολίτη.



Δεν νομίζω ότι λέω κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ το βρίσκω αστείο να συγκρίνουμε μισθούς δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ανάμεσα σε κράτη που δεν είναι το ίδιο πλούσια. Δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά λογική. Ισχύουν και οι λόγοι του nickel· πρέπει να συγκρίνεις αγοραστική αξία.


Ακριβώς αυτό σκεφτόμουν βλέποντας στα φανάρια έναν δυστυχή από κάποια μακρινή χώρα να προσπαθεί να πείσει τους οδηγούς να τον αφήσουν να πλύνει κάποιο παρμπρίζ. "Μα είναι δυνατόν να ξεκίνησε αυτός από την άλλη άκρη του κόσμου, να ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για να κάνει αυτό το πράγμα;" Και η απάντηση που μου ήρθε ήταν ότι κάποιος διακινητής παράνομων μεταναστών τον έπεισε ότι ακόμα και στα φανάρια να σταθείς να δουλέψεις, θα σου δίνουν 0,50 Ευρώ κάθε φορά που θα πλένεις ένα παρμπρίζ. Στη χώρα του αυτά τα λεφτά μπορεί να θεωρούνται σπουδαίο ποσό, και κάπως έτσι την πάτησε και βρέθηκε στους αθηναϊκούς δρόμους, όπου δεν μπορείς ούτε ένα μπουκάλι νερό ν' αγοράσεις μ' αυτά τα λεφτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και η απάντηση που μου ήρθε ήταν ότι κάποιος διακινητής παράνομων μεταναστών τον έπεισε ότι ακόμα και στα φανάρια να σταθείς να δουλέψεις, θα σου δίνουν 0,50 Ευρώ κάθε φορά που θα πλένεις ένα παρμπρίζ. Στη χώρα του αυτά τα λεφτά μπορεί να θεωρούνται σπουδαίο ποσό, και κάπως έτσι την πάτησε και βρέθηκε στους αθηναϊκούς δρόμους, όπου δεν μπορείς ούτε ένα μπουκάλι νερό ν' αγοράσεις μ' αυτά τα λεφτά.


Με άλλα λόγια, όταν διαβάζουμε σε στατιστικές ότι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ανθρωπότητας «ζει» με κατά κεφαλή εισόδημα 1, 2, ή 5 δολάρια την ημέρα, στο μυαλό κάποιων (πολλών) μπορεί να μετατρέπεται σε 2, 4 ή 10 παρμπρίζ την ημέρα... 



drazen said:


> Η δική μου αντίληψη για μιαν αναδιανεμητική φορολογία είναι ακριβώς αυτή, του *ρεφενέ*: (θα έπρεπε να) πληρώνουν όλοι για να απολαμβάνουν παροχές όσοι δεν έχουν.


Στη βάση κάθε φορολογίας θα βρεις κάποια αναδιανεμητική αιτιολόγηση. Πώς θα μεταφέρουμε όμως το μοντέλο της παρέας και του ρεφενέ π.χ. στην περίθαλψη, αν δεν έχουμε στην παρέα μας γιατρούς κάθε ειδικότητας και φαρμακοβιομήχανους; Θα χρειαστούμε αναγκαστικά έναν μηχανισμό που θα μεσολαβεί ανάμεσα στην παρέα που έχει αγρότες και στην παρέα που έχει δασκάλους και στην παρέα που έχει γιατρούς κ.λπ. για να ανταλλάξουμε και ενδοπαρεϊκούς ρεφενέδες και, προτού το καταλάβουμε, θα αποκτήσουμε παρέες εμπόρων, παπάδων και διασκεδαστών, αστυνομικών, δικηγόρων και πολιτικών και θα έχουμε γίνει πολιτεία...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

drazen said:


> Αλήθεια εκείνο το χρέος από 113% (ή 115% το πλαστό) με τις γενναιόδωρες "βοήθειές" τους πόσο είναι τώρα; Πόσο θα είναι το 2016;


Αυτή η φαινομενικά απλή απορία μπορεί να ξεκινήσει καινούργια νήματα, γι' αυτό απαντώ ξεχωριστά. Το χρέος μας, ως ποσό, έχει πέσει σημαντικά (τόσα δις κόπηκαν από τους ιδιώτες). Όμως, ως ποσοστό, αντί να πέφτει, ανεβαίνει. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή ο παρονομαστής στο κλάσμα

Χρέος (σε χρήμα)
-----------------
Εθνικό προϊόν​
όχι σταθερός δεν έμεινε, αλλά μειώνεται, και μάλιστα με επιταχυνόμενο ρυθμό (ο παρονομαστής δείχνει τη μη ανάπτυξη, την αυξανόμενη ύφεση, το «σπιράλ του θανάτου» και όλα τα σχετικά). Υπάρχουν δεκάδες απόψεις ως προς το πώς και το γιατί ακριβώς συμβαίνει αυτό, αλλά εδώ μπαίνουμε πια στις οικονομικές και τις πολιτικές θεωρίες· ανάλογα με τη θεωρία, και η πρόβλεψη για το χρέος μας του 2016, του 2020 (εδώ γελάμε) και του 2040 (εδώ ξεκαρδιζόμαστε στα γέλια, ιδίως αν έχουμε δει και τις καμπύλες εξάντλησης των φυσικών πόρων του πλανήτη).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> το «σπιράλ του θανάτου»


Εντάξει, εσύ το ξέρεις, αλλά ας το λινκάρουμε με την ευκαιρία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5950-spiral :)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ το βρίσκω αστείο να συγκρίνουμε μισθούς δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ανάμεσα σε κράτη που δεν είναι το ίδιο πλούσια. Δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά λογική. Ισχύουν και οι λόγοι του nickel· πρέπει να συγκρίνεις αγοραστική αξία. Σύμφωνα με αυτήν την έρευνα, δεν ισχύουν οι αναλογίες που λέει ο Drazen. Η μελέτη κάνει και σύγκριση σε PPS (Purchasing Power Standard), οπότε μπορεί κανείς να δει και την αναλογία σε αγοραστική δύναμη.



Διάγραμμα F2: αρχικός μεικτός μισθός εκπαιδευτικού στη δευτεροβάθμια, σε ευρώ. Η Ελλάδα 14η.
Διάγραμμα F4: αρχικός μεικτός μισθός εκπαιδευτικού στη δευτεροβάθμια, βάσει PPS. Η Ελλάδα 13η. Σχεδόν καμιά διαφορά.
Διάγραμμα F5: κρατήσεις κοινωνικής ασφάλισης σε εκπαιδευτικό της δευτεροβάθμιας, στην αρχή της καριέρας του, σε ποσοστό του μικτού. Η Ελλάδα *2η*.

Και τα στοιχεία αφορούν το 2008. Προ κρίσης και πολλών γύρων μειώσεων. 

Αυτά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Πού θέλεις να καταλήξεις μ' αυτό; Εϊπα εγώ ότι η Ελλάδα είναι στις πρώτες θέσεις; Αλλά γιατί να είναι; Μήπως συγκρίνεται με τις χώρες που είναι στις πρώτες θέσεις, από άποψη πλούτου; Εννοείται βέβαια ότι συγκρίνεις προ κρίσης. Είναι παράλογο να περιμένεις να κρατηθούν ίδιες οι αναλογίες σε μια χώρα που κινδυνεύει να χρεοκοπήσει και η ανεργία έχει χτυπήσει ταβάνι. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η μισθολογική διαφορά δεν ήταν -προ κρίσης- τόσο μεγάλη όση ισχυρίστηκε ο Drazen.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] σε μια χώρα που κινδυνεύει να χρεοκοπήσει [...]


Χα! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Ακόμη δεν χρεοκοπήσαμε. Ας μην αρχίσουμε τα "τυπικά χρεοκοπήσαμε". Προσωπικά δεν μ' αρέσει να προδικάζω το τι πρόκειται να συμβεί, έστω κι αν δεν ψήφισα κάποιο από τα τρία κόμματα της κυβέρνησης* κι έστω κι αν διαφωνώ με την πολιτική τους. Εξάλλου είναι ψιλοάσχετο με την συζήτηση.


* άλλωστε είναι εμφανές το τι ψήφισα, απ' αυτό το νήμα και μόνο.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 3, 2013)

Και μια πιο εύθυμη νότα:


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είναι καλό το τραγούδι, σοβαρή δουλειά. Προσθέτω τους στίχους που βρήκα εδώ.



*“Fight of the Century” Lyrics*

Written by John Papola and Russ Roberts

KEYNES
Here we are… Peace out! Great recession.
Thanks to me, as you see, we’re not in a depression.
Recovery, destiny, if you follow my lesson.
Lord Keynes, here I come, line up for the procession.

HAYEK
We brought out the shovels and we’re still in a ditch,
And still digging. don’t you think that it’s time for a switch…
From that hair of the dog. Friend, the party is over.
The long run is here. It’s time to get sober!

KEYNES
Are you kidding? My cure works perfectly fine.
Have a look, the great recession ended back in ’09.
I deserve credit. Things would have been worse.
All the estimates prove it—I’ll quote chapter and verse.

HAYEK
Econometricians, they’re ever so pious.
Are they doing real science or confirming their bias?
Their “Keynesian” models are tidy and neat,
But that top down approach is a fatal conceit.

REFRAIN
Which way should we choose?
More bottom up or more top down?
…The fight continues…
Keynes and Hayek’s second round.

It’s time to weigh in…
More from the top or from the ground.
…Let’s listen to the greats,
Keynes and Hayek throwing down.

KEYNES
We could have done better, had we only spent more.
Too bad that only happens when there’s a World War.
You can carp all you want about stats and regression.
Do you deny World War II cut short the Depression?

HAYEK
Wow. One data point and you’re jumping for joy.
The last time I checked, wars only destroy.
There was no multiplier, consumption just shrank
As we used scarce resources for every new tank.

Pretty perverse to call that prosperity.
Rationed meat, rationed butter… a life of austerity.
When that war spending ended, your friends cried disaster,
yet the economy thrived and grew faster.

KEYNES
You too only see what you want to see.
The spending on war clearly goosed GDP.
Unemployment was over, almost down to zero.
That’s why I’m the master, that’s why I’m the hero.

HAYEK
Creating employment’s a straightforward craft
When the nation’s at war, and there’s a draft
If every worker was staffed in the army and fleet.
We’d have full employment and nothing to eat

REFRAIN REPEATS

HAYEK
Jobs are a means, not the ends in themselves.
People work to live better, to put food on the shelves.
Real growth means production of what people demand.
That’s entrepreneurship, not your central plan

KEYNES
My solution is simple and easy to handle.
It’s spending that matters, why’s that such a scandal?
The money sloshes through the pipes and the sluices,
revitalizing the economy’s juices.

It’s just like an engine that’s stalled and gone dark.
To bring it to life, we need a quick spark.
Spending’s the life blood that gets the flow going.
Where it goes doesn’t matter, just get spending flowing.

HAYEK
You see slack in some sectors as a “general glut”,
But some sectors are healthy, only some in a rut.
So spending’s not free – that’s the heart of the matter.
Too much is wasted as cronies get fatter.

The economy’s not a car, there’s no engine to stall,
no expert can fix it, there’s no “it” at all.
The economy’s us, we don’t need a mechanic.
Put away the wrenches, the economy’s organic.

REFRAIN REPEATS

KEYNES
So what would you do to help those unemployed?
This is the question you seem to avoid.
When we’re in a mess, would you just have us wait?
Doing nothing until markets equilibrate?

HAYEK
I don’t want to do nothing, there’s plenty to do.
The question I ponder is who plans for whom?
Do I plan for myself or leave it to you?
I want plans by the many, not by the few.

Let’s not repeat what created our troubles.
I want real growth not a series of bubbles.
Stop bailing out loser, let prices work.
If we don’t try to steer them, they won’t go berserk.

KEYNES
Come on, are you kidding? Don’t Wall Street’s gyrations
Challenge your world view of self-regulation?
Even you must admit that the lesson we’ve learned
Is more oversight’s needed or else we’ll get burned.

HAYEK
Oversight? The government’s long been in bed
With those Wall Street execs and the firms that they’ve bled.
Capitalism’s about profit and loss.
You bail out the losers, there’s no end to the cost.

The lesson I’ve learned? It’s how little we know.
The world is complex, not some circular flow.
The economy’s not a class you can master in college.
To think otherwise is the pretense of knowledge

REFRAIN REPEATS

KEYNES
You get on your high horse and you’re off to the races.
I look at the world on a case by case basis.
When people are suffering, I roll up my sleeves
And do what I can to cure our disease.

The future’s uncertain, our outlooks are frail.
That’s why free markets are so prone to fail.
In a volatile world we need more discretion,
So state intervention can counter depression.

HAYEK
People aren’t chessmen you move on a board
at your whim–their dreams and desires ignored.
With political incentives, discretion’s a joke.
Those dials you’re twisting… just mirrors and smoke.

We need stable rules and real market prices,
so prosperity emerges and cuts short the crisis.
Give us a chance so we can discover
the most valuable ways to serve one another.

FINAL REFRAIN
Which way should we choose?
More bottom up or more top down?
The fight continues…
Keynes and Hayek’s second round.

It’s time to weigh in…
More from the top or from the ground
…Let’s listen to the greats.
Keynes and Hayek throwing down.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 3, 2013)

Το περίμενα ότι θα σου άρεσε.
Δες κι αυτό:






Ο ταύρος στο βιντεάκι, παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι το γνωστό γλυπτό στο Μπόουλινγκ Γκριν, κοντά στη Γουόλ Στριτ, που συμβολίζει την ορμή της ελεύθερης επιχειρηματικότητας κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2013)

Brave New World. Κάθε μέρα και μια όψη του. Αυτό εδώ καταντάει Econ 101 μέσω της ραπ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Βρε σεις, πώς γέρασε έτσι ο Γκέιτς;
Πάντως νούμερο τρία ο κος Zara!
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/oikonomi...oys_-_treis_ellhnes_anamesa_toys.2154088.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, πάντως, αυτά τα ποσά, που μερικοί συγκρίνουν με ΑΕΠ χωρών, είναι και δεν είναι υπαρκτά. Τα περισσότερα είναι σε μετοχές, που ως γνωστόν σήμερα είναι κι αύριο όχι. Π.χ. η Apple έχει χάσει σχεδόν το 40% της αξίας της, από το φθινόπωρο (είχε φτάσει τα 700$, στα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη, και τώρα είναι στα 430$).


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Βρε σεις, πώς γέρασε έτσι ο Γκέιτς;


Άμα δεν δώσεις κάνα δολάριο να πάρεις κρεμούλα, να σε περιποιηθεί μια αισθητικός, να κάτσεις λίγο στη σάουνα, γερνάς μια ώρα νωρίτερα. Η ζωή δεν είναι να κάθεσαι 24 ώρες μπροστά στην οθόνη σου.

(Ο πρώτος που θα πει «Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει» θα μπαναριστεί!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2013)

Εσένα μια χαρά σε βλέπω στη φωτογραφία. Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα από τότε που την πρωτοείδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Είναι που ο Νίκελ βρίσκεται σε κβαντική παλινδρόμηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Ο Μπιλάρας δεν έχει ανάγκη κρεμούλες και πλαστικές. Μήπως άλλωστε θα τον πει κανείς κατάμουτρα παππού; 
Σοβαρά πάντως, είναι 57. Αν κρίνω από κόσμο που ξέρω, εκεί γύρω στα 55-57 και οι άντρες και οι γυναίκες αρχίζουν να παίρνουν τη φάτσα που θα έχουν μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα. Δεν εξαιρούνται οι πλούσιοι, μόνο οι πλαστικοποιημένοι και καταεγχειρισμένοι. 
Άσχετο, αλλά έβλεπα πριν κάνα μήνα μια ομιλία του σχετικά με το ίδρυμά του και μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσο σοβαρός ομιλητής ήταν. Ούτε περιαυτολογίες, σαν του Τζομπς, ούτε μίλαγε σαν πωλητής, ούτε σαν πολιτικός. 

Ο Νίκελ άδει στο βάθος "έτσι είμαστ'όλοι εμείς οι κομπιουτερικοί".


----------



## panadeli (Mar 24, 2013)

Δεν το κάνω για να ρίξω λάδι στη φωτιά, αλλά όσοι πιστεύουν ότι για τα δεινά της Ελλάδας ευθύνεται ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός, ή έστω ότι η "λύση" που εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια είναι νεοφιλελεύθερη, ας ρίξουν μια ματιά εδώ. 
Στην κατάταξη, για το 2013, 185 χωρών της υφηλίου με γνώμονα τις οικονομικές ελευθερίες, η Ελλάδα καταλαμβάνει την 117η θέση, μακράν τελευταία μεταξύ των χωρών της ΕΕ και 34 ολόκληρες θέσεις πίσω από την προτελευταία Ιταλία, που βρίσκεται στην 83η θέση. Πίσω μας βρίσκονται μόνο τρεις χώρες της Ευρώπης (αλλά όχι της ΕΕ): η Ρωσία 139η, η Λευκορωσία 154η και η Ουκρανία 161η. Στη γειτονιά μας βρίσκει κανείς την Ινδονησία στην 108η θέση, την Υεμένη στην 113η, την Κένυα στην 114η, την Ινδία στην 119η, το Πακιστάν στην 121η κ.ο.κ.

Αλλά μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον έχει να δει κανείς τι ακριβώς έγινε τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια. Αν συγκρίνουμε λοιπόν την κατάταξη της χώρας μας το 2013 με την αντίστοιχη κατάταξη του 2010, βλέπουμε ότι τότε βρισκόμασταν στη 73η θέση. Με άλλα λόγια, με την εφαρμογή της δήθεν νεοφιλελευθέρης συνταγής της τρόικας τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια, υποχωρήσαμε, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, 44 θέσεις στον δείκτη των οικονομικών ελευθεριών! 

Λίγο περίεργο, δεν βρίσκετε; Όχι και τόσο, βέβαια, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι τα περισσότερα μέτρα που εφαρμόστηκαν τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια (π.χ. αύξηση του ΦΠΑ, αύξηση των φόρων στα καύσιμα, έκτακοι φόροι στα ακίνητα κ.ο.κ.) μόνο νεοφιλελεύθερα δεν ήταν. Τα μόνα μέτρα που επίμονα ζητάει να εφαρμόσουμε η τρόικα και μπορούν δικαίως να χαρακτηριστούν νεοφιλελεύθερα είναι αυτά ακριβώς που πεισματικά αρνούμαστε να εφαρμόσουμε: η απόλυση δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και η απελευθέρωση των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων.


----------



## rogne (Mar 24, 2013)

Περιορίζομαι να πω ότι συμφωνώ με την εκτίμηση του panadeli (αν και μάλλον δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε στα συμπεράσματα): δεν είναι νεοφιλελευθερισμός με καμία συνεκτική έννοια αυτό που εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα (πόσο μάλλον στην Κύπρο π.χ.). Βέβαια, στο τέλος της εξίσωσης (του "μίγματος πολιτικής", όπως το λένε μερικές φορές), μπορεί να βλέπουμε κάπου-κάπου επιμέρους "νεοφιλελεύθερες" ρυθμίσεις ή να δούμε κάποια στιγμή ακόμα και συνολικότερα "νεοφιλελεύθερα" αποτελέσματα (στο ασφαλιστικό-συνταξιοδοτικό, για παράδειγμα), όλα αυτά όμως σίγουρα δεν προκύπτουν με νεοφιλελεύθερη μεθοδολογία. 

Για μένα, η εξήγηση του φαινομενικού παραδόξου είναι απλή: όταν πριν από μισό αιώνα σχεδόν άρχισε να πρωτοεφαρμόζεται η νεοφιλελεύθερη οικονομική θεωρία και πολιτική, το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα βρισκόταν ακόμα στην αρχή μιας κρίσης που έχει φτάσει σήμερα στην κορύφωσή της. Η σημερινή καπιταλιστική αναδιάρθρωση είναι λογικό κι επόμενο να μην μπορεί να γίνει με τόσο πολυκαιρισμένα θεωρητικά και πολιτικά εργαλεία, ούτε στην Ελλάδα ούτε πουθενά. Όσο γρηγορότερα το καταλάβουν και οι "επικριτές" αυτής της αναδιάρθρωσης, που ακόμα τραγουδάνε περί νεοφιλελευθερισμού, τόσο το καλύτερο.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 24, 2013)

rogne said:


> Περιορίζομαι να πω ότι συμφωνώ με την εκτίμηση του panadeli (αν και μάλλον δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε στα συμπεράσματα): δεν είναι νεοφιλελευθερισμός με καμία συνεκτική έννοια αυτό που εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα (πόσο μάλλον στην Κύπρο π.χ.)



Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς κι ας διαφωνήσουμε σε άλλα, γιατί η βασική άποψη που ακούγεται από τους πολιτικούς στην Ελλάδα, και όχι μόνο από την αντιπολίτευση (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ΚΚΕ, ΑΝΕΛ, ΧΑ) αλλά ακόμα και από τα τρία κόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης, είναι ότι η συνταγή της τρόικας είναι νεοφιλελεύθερη. Η λέξη "νεοφιλελευθερισμός" είναι φτου κακά ακόμα και για τη ΝΔ. 
Οι λέξεις όμως υπάρχουν για να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε και όχι για να τις χρησιμοποιούμε σαν μπαμπούλες.



rogne said:


> Όσο γρηγορότερα το καταλάβουν και οι "επικριτές" αυτής της αναδιάρθρωσης, που ακόμα τραγουδάνε περί νεοφιλελευθερισμού, τόσο το καλύτερο.



Εδώ θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνιση. Σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι;
Γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου, οι επικριτές της αναδιάρθρωσης, εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών, περιλαμβάνουν όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα πολιτικά κόμματα που εκπροσωπούνται στην ελληνική βουλή.


----------



## rogne (Mar 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου, οι επικριτές της αναδιάρθρωσης, εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών, περιλαμβάνουν όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα πολιτικά κόμματα που εκπροσωπούνται στην ελληνική βουλή.



Συμφωνώ γενικά: θα μπορούσα να απευθύνομαι στους "επικριτές" όλων των κομμάτων (για να κάνω μια σουρεαλιστική σύνδεση με τον Χάγιεκ). Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν εννοούσα αυτούς που επικρίνουν για να 'χουν να λένε, αλλά πρακτικά εγκρίνουν με κάθε τρόπο, χωρίς συνήθως να έχουν ιδέα για τίποτα. Εννοούσα μόνο εκείνους που επικρίνουν και πρακτικά (προς το παρόν), καταψηφίζοντας μέτρα, νομοσχέδια κ.ο.κ. (με την πάγια εξαίρεση των χρυσαβγών). Θα περίμενε κανείς από τους "επικριτές" αυτούς να ξέρουν τουλάχιστον για τι σόι πράγμα μιλάνε, αντί να ψέλνουν τροπάρια περί "νεοφιλελευθερισμού", "μερκελισμού", "τροϊκανισμού", "τέταρτου Ράιχ" και πάει λέγοντας. Αλλά δεν...* 

* Πιθανή εξαίρεση το ΚΚΕ, που όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς εννοεί πίσω από τη Βουλγάτα: κάτι του 21ου αιώνα, κάτι του 20ού, κάτι του 19ου, κάτι ίδιο και απαράλλακτο ανέκαθεν, κάτι που αλλάζει και μεταμορφώνεται (και υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαροί λόγοι γι' αυτό); Ίσως συμφωνήσουμε και σε κάτι άλλο (ποιος να το 'λεγε!): νομίζω ότι μόνο το ΚΚΕ δεν έχει κάνει την τελευταία τριετία παντιέρα τον "νεοφιλελευθερισμό" σαν το απόλυτο κακό.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 24, 2013)

rogne said:


> Συμφωνώ γενικά: θα μπορούσα να απευθύνομαι στους "επικριτές" όλων των κομμάτων (για να κάνω μια σουρεαλιστική σύνδεση με τον Χάγιεκ).



Ωραίο! Ώστε έχεις διαβάσει τον _Δρόμο προς τη Δουλεία_; 



rogne said:


> Θα περίμενε κανείς από τους "επικριτές" αυτούς να ξέρουν τουλάχιστον για τι σόι πράγμα μιλάνε, αντί να ψέλνουν τροπάρια περί "νεοφιλελευθερισμού", "μερκελισμού", "τροϊκανισμού", "τέταρτου Ράιχ" και πάει λέγοντας.



Πράγματι. Είναι το μόνιμο παράπονό μου από φίλους μου που πολιτεύονται με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 
Δύο στα δύο λοιπόν.



rogne said:


> Ίσως συμφωνήσουμε και σε κάτι άλλο (ποιος να το 'λεγε!): νομίζω ότι μόνο το ΚΚΕ δεν έχει κάνει την τελευταία τριετία παντιέρα τον "νεοφιλελευθερισμό" σαν το απόλυτο κακό.



Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο και σ' αυτό. Για το ΚΚΕ το απόλυτο κακό είναι ο καπιταλισμός γενικά, δεν κάνει διακρίσεις μεταξύ νεοφιλελευθερισμού, κεϋνσιανισμού κ.ο.κ.
Τρία στα τρία.

Άντε, γράψε και κάτι στο οποίο να διαφωνήσουμε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 25, 2013)

Αν θέλεις αφορμές για διαφωνίες, πάνω στο θέμα του νήματος, μπορώ να δημιουργήσω πολλές...


... αλλά δεν θα το κάνω. Αποφάσισα να γίνω καλό παιδί. :inno: (ουπς, λάθος, την επόμενη βδομάδα είναι)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 26, 2013)

rogne said:


> Περιορίζομαι να πω ότι συμφωνώ με την εκτίμηση του panadeli (αν και μάλλον δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε στα συμπεράσματα): δεν είναι νεοφιλελευθερισμός με καμία συνεκτική έννοια αυτό που εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα (πόσο μάλλον στην Κύπρο π.χ.).


Παρότι μη φαν του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ απολύτως με τον panadeli, μόνο που θα πρέπει να το επεκτείνω και εκτός Ελλάδας και Κύπρου. Πόσο φιλελεύθερο είναι, για παράδειγμα, το too big to fail, βασικό μάντρα στον καιρό της κρίσης; Αλλά νομίζω πως το ζήτημα της διάκρισης θεωρίας και πράξης (το πρόβλημα του υπαρκτού νεοφιλελευθερισμού, ας πούμε) έχει ήδη θιγεί στο δύσκολο αυτό νήμα. Ούτως ή άλλως ζούμε σε δύσκολους καιρούς χρηματοπιστωτικής εκτροπής, οπότε είναι ίσως άτοπο να μιλάμε για θεωρίες. Τις δυο τρεις τελευταίες μέρες που έχω μπορέσει, μετά από καιρό, να περιδιαβώ λίγο τον ελληνικό και διεθνή τύπο, βλέπω πάρα πολλή πίκρα και ευρωσκεπτικισμό από ολόκληρο το πολιτικό φάσμα, ίσως ακόμη περισσότερη στους πιστούς της φιλελεύθερης Ευρώπης.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 27, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Πόσο φιλελεύθερο είναι, για παράδειγμα, το too big to fail, βασικό μάντρα στον καιρό της κρίσης; Αλλά νομίζω πως το ζήτημα της διάκρισης θεωρίας και πράξης (το πρόβλημα του υπαρκτού νεοφιλελευθερισμού, ας πούμε) έχει ήδη θιγεί στο δύσκολο αυτό νήμα. Ούτως ή άλλως ζούμε σε δύσκολους καιρούς χρηματοπιστωτικής εκτροπής, οπότε είναι ίσως άτοπο να μιλάμε για θεωρίες.



Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω, όπως και με τα υπόλοιπα που λες. Εξάλλου, όσο και αν ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός παρουσιάζεται -και μέχρι ενός σημείου δικαίως- ως η κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία σήμερα, καμία χώρα στον πλανήτη δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αμιγώς (νεο)φιλελεύθερη. Όλες οι δυτικού τύπου οικονομίες είναι μικτές.

Δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι πρόκειται ακριβώς για απόσταση μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης, αλλά για συνειδητό συνδυασμό στοιχείων από διαφορετικά μοντέλα. Και δεν βρίσκω κάποια αντίφαση σε αυτό. Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε κάλλιστα, για παράδειγμα, να δανειστούμε αρχές του φιλελεύθερου μοντέλου (π.χ. την πρόταξη των ατομικών ελευθεριών, την προστασία της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας κ.ο.κ.) και να τις συνδυάσουμε με στοιχεία από το σοσιαλιστικό μοντέλο (π.χ. το κοινωνικό κράτος). Προσωπικά θεωρώ τέτοιους συνδυασμούς όχι μόνο θεμιτούς αλλά και ευκταίους, στο βαθμό βέβαια που λειτουργούν στην πράξη —όπως συμβαίνει λ.χ. στη Σουηδία, σε αντιδιαστολή με το δικό μας μοντέλο, το οποίο δεν μπορεί ακριβώς να χαρακτηριστεί λειτουργικό. 

Το φιλελεύθερο μοντέλο δεν προβλέπει την ύπαρξη, για παράδειγμα, δομών πρόνοιας —ενός κοινωνικού μαξιλαριού για τους άπορους, τους άνεργους, τους ανάπηρους κλπ—, αλλά δεν την αποκλείει κιόλας. Ή ίσως η σκληρή, απόλυτη εκδοχή του πράγματι να την αποκλείει, αλλά δεν είμαστε επ' ουδενί υποχρεωμένοι να υιοθετήσουμε την απόλυτη, αμιγή εκδοχή του μοντέλου. Μπορούμε να υιοθετήσουμε μια πιο "νερωμένη" εκδοχή του, η οποία να σέβεται μεν τις βασικές αρχές —ώστε να μπορεί κατά βάση να χαρακτηριστεί φιλελεύθερη— αλλά ταυτόχρονα να εμπεριέχει και στοιχεία από το αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο. Αυτό ακριβώς έχουν κάνει οι δημοκρατίες της Δύσης, και αυτό είναι και το μοντέλο που προσωπικά προτιμώ.

Ο λόγος που επιμένω στο ζήτημα δεν είναι για να υπερασπιστώ το (νεο)φιλελεύθερο μοντέλο στην καθαρή μορφή του —την οποία ούτως ή άλλως δεν ενστερνίζομαι αλλά και η οποία ουδέποτε έχει εφαρμοστεί στην πράξη—, αλλά επειδή ενοχλούμαι πολύ από τη συνειδητή διατρέβλωση των εννοιών. Τις λέξεις πρέπει να τις χρησιμοποιούμε για να συνεννοούμαστε, όχι σαν μπαμπούλες για να καλύψουμε την ένδεια των επιχειρημάτων μας. [Δεν εννοώ εδώ κανέναν από όσους συμμετείχαν στο παρόν νήμα, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, αλλά πολιτικούς φορείς που έχουν κάνει σημαία τους τον αγώνα κατά του νεοφιλελευθερισμού.] Διαβάζω, για παράδειγμα, σε σημερινή ανακοίνωση του κόμματος της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης (η υπογράμμιση δική μου):

Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση, αφού πρώτα συμφώνησε στο να βρεθεί η χειρότερη δυνατή λύση για την Κύπρο, τώρα προσπαθεί να εκμεταλλευτεί επικοινωνιακά την απόφαση του Eurogroup για να δικαιολογήσει τις νέες της υπαναχωρήσεις απέναντι στην τρόικα. Δεν είναι απλώς ανεύθυνη, αλλά και επικίνδυνη.

Προσπαθεί να στηριχτεί πάνω στο κούρεμα των καταθέσεων και στην αποσταθεροποίηση του τραπεζικού συστήματος συνολικά στην ευρωζώνη, έτσι ώστε να πείσει ότι η πολιτική της είναι μονόδρομος και ότι η παράταση του χαρατσιού της ΔΕΗ και οι απολύσεις αποτελούν εθνική σωτηρία.

Ποιον ακριβώς προσπαθεί να πείσει όταν ισχυρίζεται ότι οι καταθέσεις των Ελλήνων είναι διασφαλισμένες και ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον τους η στάση της κυβέρνησης; Πώς συμβιβάζεται η ακραιφνής στήριξη της κυβέρνησης στην *πιο ακραία εκδοχή του νεοφιλελευθερισμού* με την υπεράσπιση των συμφερόντων της χώρας;

Και αναρωτιέμαι, τι από τα παραπάνω αποτελούν έκφανση της πιο ακραίας (sic!) εκδοχής του νεοφιλελευθερισμού; Το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων ή το χαράτσι της ΔΕΗ;

Το μόνο μέτρο που αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση και μπορεί όντως να χαρακτηριστεί νεοφιλελεύθερο είναι οι απολύσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων (δεν γράφει ρητά _δημοσίων υπαλλήλων _η ανακοίνωση, αλλά προφανώς αυτούς εννοεί). Και αναρωτιέμαι ξανά: Πόσοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έχουν απολυθεί τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια εφαρμογής της πιο ακραίας εκδοχής του νεοφιλελευθερισμού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το φιλελεύθερο μοντέλο δεν προβλέπει την ύπαρξη, για παράδειγμα, δομών πρόνοιας —ενός κοινωνικού μαξιλαριού για τους άπορους, τους άνεργους, τους ανάπηρους κλπ—, αλλά δεν την αποκλείει κιόλας. Ή ίσως η σκληρή, απόλυτη εκδοχή του πράγματι να την αποκλείει, αλλά δεν είμαστε επ' ουδενί υποχρεωμένοι να υιοθετήσουμε την απόλυτη, αμιγή εκδοχή του μοντέλου. Μπορούμε να υιοθετήσουμε μια πιο "νερωμένη" εκδοχή του, η οποία να σέβεται μεν τις βασικές αρχές —ώστε να μπορεί κατά βάση να χαρακτηριστεί φιλελεύθερη— αλλά ταυτόχρονα να εμπεριέχει και στοιχεία από το αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο. Αυτό ακριβώς έχουν κάνει οι δημοκρατίες της Δύσης, και αυτό είναι και το μοντέλο που προσωπικά προτιμώ.



Επίσης. Η προϋπόθεση για την εφαρμογή του αμιγούς, σκληροπυρηνικού νεοφιλελευθερισμού είναι να μην υπάρχουν μη προσωπικές κοινωνικές ανισότητες.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε κάλλιστα, για παράδειγμα, να δανειστούμε αρχές του φιλελεύθερου μοντέλου (π.χ. την πρόταξη των ατομικών ελευθεριών, την προστασία της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας κ.ο.κ.) και να τις συνδυάσουμε με στοιχεία από το σοσιαλιστικό μοντέλο (π.χ. το κοινωνικό κράτος). Προσωπικά θεωρώ τέτοιους συνδυασμούς όχι μόνο θεμιτούς αλλά και ευκταίους, στο βαθμό βέβαια που λειτουργούν στην πράξη —όπως συμβαίνει λ.χ. στη Σουηδία, σε αντιδιαστολή με το δικό μας μοντέλο, το οποίο δεν μπορεί ακριβώς να χαρακτηριστεί λειτουργικό.
> 
> Το φιλελεύθερο μοντέλο δεν προβλέπει την ύπαρξη, για παράδειγμα, δομών πρόνοιας —ενός κοινωνικού μαξιλαριού για τους άπορους, τους άνεργους, τους ανάπηρους κλπ—, αλλά δεν την αποκλείει κιόλας. Ή ίσως η σκληρή, απόλυτη εκδοχή του πράγματι να την αποκλείει, αλλά δεν είμαστε επ' ουδενί υποχρεωμένοι να υιοθετήσουμε την απόλυτη, αμιγή εκδοχή του μοντέλου. Μπορούμε να υιοθετήσουμε μια πιο "νερωμένη" εκδοχή του, η οποία να σέβεται μεν τις βασικές αρχές —ώστε να μπορεί κατά βάση να χαρακτηριστεί φιλελεύθερη— αλλά ταυτόχρονα να εμπεριέχει και στοιχεία από το αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο. Αυτό ακριβώς έχουν κάνει οι δημοκρατίες της Δύσης, και αυτό είναι και το μοντέλο που προσωπικά προτιμώ.


Θεμιτές είναι οι νερωμένες εκδοχές, είτε του φιλελεύθερου μοντέλου είτε του σοσιαλδημοκρατικού (λεξιλογική παρένθεση να χαρεί κι ο Νίκελ: κι ο Μουζέλης σοσιαλ*ο*δημοκρατία τη λέει), το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο είναι ρεαλιστικές. Το πρόβλημα με τα μείγματα είναι η πρόβλεψη της συμπεριφοράς του ισχυρού στοιχείου. Με την ίδια λογική που μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι το σοσιαλιστικό μοντέλο όπως εφαρμόστηκε στη Σοβιετική Ένωση (με τη δικτατορία του προλεταριάτου να εφαρμόζεται μέσω του κυρίαρχου «κόμματος της πρωτοπορίας») είχε μέσα του τους σπόρους της γραφειοκρατίας και της αυθαιρεσίας της νομενκλατούρας, μπορεί επίσης να πει ότι το φιλελεύθερο μοντέλο -γκρόσο μόντο η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή απαλλαγή του κοινωνικού, πολιτικού και οικονομικού ατόμου από περιορισμούς στην ελευθερία του- έχει μέσα του τους σπόρους της επικράτησης του ισχυρού επί του αδυνάτου. Με την έννοια αυτή, οι καλές προθέσεις των νερωμένων εκδοχών κινδυνεύουν να εγκλωβιστούν σε μάχες οπισθοφυλακής. 

Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν μήπως αντί για σύγκλιση πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε την απόκλιση με διαμερισματοποίηση. Εννοώ πως ίσως πιο ρεαλιστικές νερωμένες εκδοχές είναι αυτές που επιτρέπουν στην κυρίαρχη λογική να δρέψει τους καρπούς της επιτυχίας της, ενώ ταυτόχρονα αφαιρούμε από την επικράτειά της τις φέτες που θεωρούμε, ως πολιτική κοινότητα, σκόπιμο να αφαιρεθούν. Μένοντας στο δικό σου μοντέλο, για παράδειγμα, να αφήσουμε στον Καίσαρα του φιλελευθερισμού και της καπιταλιστικής οικονομίας τα του Καίσαρος (την οργάνωση της αγοράς), αφήνοντας όμως εκτός των δομών αυτών πράγματα για τα οποία αποφασίζουμε ότι ο Καίσαρας δεν μπορεί να φέρει αποτελέσματα ευνοϊκά για το κοινωνικό σύνολο. 

Επειδή όμως ο ανιχνευτικός αυτοσχεδιασμός μου παραείναι θεωρητικός, να τον διακόψω με τη μόνη μου βεβαιότητα: όπως δείχνουν, νομίζω, όλες οι πραγματικές εκτροπές από θεωρητικά μοντέλα αλλά και όλες οι λίγο πετυχημένες εκδοχές κάποιων ιδεών, αριστερών, φιλελεύθερων, νερωμένων κλπ., καμιά ευνοϊκή λύση δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί εκτός πολιτικής, και εκτός πολιτικής συμμετοχής. Για όσους με ξέρουν προσωπικά ακούγεται αστείο αυτό που λέω, δεδομένου ότι δεν είχα ποτέ τα άντερα να ασχοληθώ με την πολιτική, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ λύση που θα έρθει από πάνω (πατερούληδες, caudillo, κατασκευασμένοι από τα ΜΜΕ ηγέτες που είναι πλήρως υποταγμένοι σε οικονομικά συμφέροντα) ή απ' έξω (τεχνοκράτες, σύμμαχοι). Μόνο λύσεις, οποιασδήποτε κατεύθυνσης, αποφασισμένες και υλοποιούμενες από την πολιτική κοινότητα έχουν ελπίδες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

*Καμιά ευνοϊκή λύση δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί εκτός πολιτικής*



> Μόνο λύσεις, οποιασδήποτε κατεύθυνσης, αποφασισμένες και υλοποιούμενες από την πολιτική κοινότητα έχουν ελπίδες.



Συμφωνώ. Λέω επίσης ότι η πολιτική κοινότητα έχει τις κυριότερες ευθύνες, ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ένα εκλογικευμένο «μαζί τα φάγαμε». Η μεγαλύτερη απ’ όλες τις απορίες μου: τι έχεις δει, από το ξέσπασμα της κρίσης και μετά —στην πολιτική κοινότητα, αλλά και γύρω απ’ αυτήν— που να σου δίνει την ελπίδα ότι διδαχτήκαμε από την κρίση και εργαζόμαστε για την ευνοϊκή λύση.

Κάθε ελπιδοφόρο μήνυμα θα μας γεμίσει με δεκαπλάσια χαρά απ’ όση αξίζει.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 28, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Μένοντας στο δικό σου μοντέλο, για παράδειγμα, να αφήσουμε στον Καίσαρα του φιλελευθερισμού και της καπιταλιστικής οικονομίας τα του Καίσαρος (την οργάνωση της αγοράς), αφήνοντας όμως εκτός των δομών αυτών πράγματα για τα οποία αποφασίζουμε ότι ο Καίσαρας δεν μπορεί να φέρει αποτελέσματα ευνοϊκά για το κοινωνικό σύνολο.



Μα κι αυτό που γράφεις ένα μικτό μοντέλο είναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε κάπου.

Συμφωνώ και με τα υπόλοιπα. Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να φανταστώ λύση που θα έρθει από πάνω ή απ' έξω.
Δυστυχώς όμως συμφωνώ και με τον Νίκελ. Δεν έχω δει κάτι απτό που να μου δίνει ελπίδα ότι διδαχθήκαμε από την κρίση και εργαζόμαστε για να βγούμε από αυτήν. Το "μαζί τα φάγαμε", για παράδειγμα, ήταν πολύ πιο κοντά στην αλήθεια από το "λεφτά υπάρχουν". Όμως ακόμα και σήμερα θα βρεις πολύ περισσότερους υποστηρικτές του δεύτερου παρά του πρώτου.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ. Λέω επίσης ότι η πολιτική κοινότητα έχει τις κυριότερες ευθύνες, ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ένα εκλογικευμένο «μαζί τα φάγαμε».


Το «μαζί τα φάγαμε» το θεωρώ τελείως λάθος σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Λάθος σε επίπεδο ερμηνευτικό, λάθος σε επίπεδο πολιτικό, λάθος σε επίπεδο πολιτικής ηθικής, λάθος σε επίπεδο αισιοδοξίας για την εξεύρεση λύσεων. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. 



nickel said:


> Η μεγαλύτερη απ’ όλες τις απορίες μου: τι έχεις δει, από το ξέσπασμα της κρίσης και μετά —στην πολιτική κοινότητα, αλλά και γύρω απ’ αυτήν— που να σου δίνει την ελπίδα ότι διδαχτήκαμε από την κρίση και εργαζόμαστε για την ευνοϊκή λύση.


Κοίτα, σου βρήκα παραπομπή για τη σοσιαλ*ο*δημοκρατία, οπότε με παίρνει να σε στενοχωρήσω τώρα, ε;...


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Μα κι αυτό που γράφεις ένα μικτό μοντέλο είναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε κάπου.


Αφού διευκρινίσω πως αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω δεν είναι κάτι που προτείνω, αλλά απλώς μια λογική που μου φαίνεται θεμιτή, ας το αναδιατυπώσω μπας και διαφωνήσουμε. :)

Εννοούσα πως τα μικτά συστήματα που στηρίζονται στη λογική της παραχώρησης (θα έχουμε φιλελεύθερο οικονομικοκοινωνικό μοντέλο, αλλά χωρίς υπερβολές βρε παιδιά, ας βάλουμε και λίγη κοινωνική πρόνοια ή θα έχουμε μια ελεγχόμενη οικονομία αλλά ας προβλέψουμε βρε παιδιά και κανέναν άγριο καπιταλιστικό θύλακο να βγάλουμε κάνα φράγκο) δεν μου φαίνονται αποτελεσματικά γιατί ρέπουν νομοτελειακά προς την ισχυρή τους συνιστώσα, με αποτέλεσμα οι παραχωρήσεις να καθίστανται μακροπρόθεσμα μη λειτουργικές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Εννοούσα πως τα μικτά συστήματα που στηρίζονται στη λογική της παραχώρησης (θα έχουμε φιλελεύθερο οικονομικοκοινωνικό μοντέλο, αλλά χωρίς υπερβολές βρε παιδιά, ας βάλουμε και λίγη κοινωνική πρόνοια ή θα έχουμε μια ελεγχόμενη οικονομία αλλά ας προβλέψουμε βρε παιδιά και κανέναν άγριο καπιταλιστικό θύλακο να βγάλουμε κάνα φράγκο) δεν μου φαίνονται αποτελεσματικά γιατί ρέπουν νομοτελειακά προς την ισχυρή τους συνιστώσα, με αποτέλεσμα οι παραχωρήσεις να καθίστανται μακροπρόθεσμα μη λειτουργικές.


Σωστό και συμφωνώ. Οπότε; Τι κάνουμε σε ένα παγκοσμιοποιημένο περιβάλλον που έχει αποδεχτεί αυτή τη λογική πέρα από διαρκή αγώνα να ελέγχουμε την ισχυρή συνιστώσα;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

Δεν έχω ιδέα. Δεν φταίει μόνο ότι τα πάω καλύτερα με το παρελθόν παρά με το μέλλον, αλλά και ότι δεν είναι καλή εποχή για μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια. Υπάρχει μια διάχυτη αίσθηση ότι οδεύουμε προς ένα παγκόσμιο reset. Το παγκόσμιο χρέος έχει ξεπεράσει το παγκόσμιο ΑΕΠ, το ύψος των δομημένων παραγώγων υπολογίζεται σε 10 ή και 20 φορές τον παγκόσμιο πλούτο. Δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα. Το καλύτερο στο οποίο ελπίζω είναι όταν ξαναμοιραστεί η τράπουλα να έχουμε όλοι το καθαρό μυαλό να σκεφτούμε πώς θέλουμε να είναι η επόμενη πίστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

Συν κάτι ακόμη για τον υπολογισμό της επόμενης πίστας, που δεν παίρνουν πολλοί υπόψη τους. Όπως στο κουίζ με το νούφαρο που διπλασιάζεται κάθε μέρα και μέσα σε 300 μέρες σκεπάζει μια λίμνη (οπότε θέλει 299 για να σκεπάσει τη μισή λίμνη, 298 για το ένα τέταρτο κ.ο.κ.), οι ρυθμοί κατανάλωσης πολλών πρώτων υλών (όχι μόνο του πετρελαίου, αλλά και κρίσιμων μετάλλων όπως ο χαλκός, οι σπάνιες γαίες κ.ά.) έχουν ξεπεράσει αυτή την απλή γεωμετρική πρόοδο του διπλασιασμού και βρισκόμαστε ήδη στην 296η, 297η, 298η μέρα τους.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 28, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Αφού διευκρινίσω πως αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω δεν είναι κάτι που προτείνω, αλλά απλώς μια λογική που μου φαίνεται θεμιτή, ας το αναδιατυπώσω μπας και διαφωνήσουμε. :)



Ναι, κατάλαβα εξαρχής τι εννοούσες, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην βρίσκω ουσιαστική διαφορά, για τον εξής λόγο: Η λογική της διαμερισματοποίησης, που χαρακτηρίζεις θεμιτή, δεν μπορεί ποτέ να εφαρμοστεί απόλυτα διότι οι ανθρώπινες δραστηριότητες δεν χαρακτηρίζονται από αμοιβαία αλληλοαποκλειόμενες επικράτειες. Δεν υπάρχουν, επί της ουσίας, αμιγώς οικονομικές και αμιγώς μη οικονομικές δραστηριότητες. Κάθε οικονομική δραστηριότητα έχει πάντοτε και άλλες διαστάσεις πέραν της οικονομικής, αλλά και κάθε δραστηριότητα που δεν είναι πρωτίστως οικονομική έχει πάντοτε _και_ οικονομική διάσταση. Οπότε και σε αυτό το μικτό σύστημα θα υπάρχει κάποιου είδους λογική παραχώρησης.

Ως προς τη λειτουργικότητα ή μη των μικτών μοντέλων, να επισημάνω μόνο ότι η επιτυχία ή μη ενός οικονομικού μοντέλου είναι πάντοτε σχετική. Τα αποτελέσματά του κρίνονται σε σύγκριση με τα αποτελέσματα άλλων μοντέλων, είτε του παρελθόντος είτε του παρόντος. Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, τα δυτικού τύπου οικονομικά μοντέλα είναι πιο επιτυχημένα από οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει εφαρμοστεί στο παρελθόν ή εφαρμόζεται σήμερα αλλού. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι είναι τα καλύτερα δυνατά, ούτε ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζουν μεγαλύτερα ή μικρότερα προβλήματα.

Σε ό,τι αφορά το μέλλον, είμαι κι εγώ απαισιόδοξος. Η απαισιοδοξία μου όμως δεν πηγάζει από το διογκούμενο παγκόσμιο χρέος* αλλά από τον λόγο που επισημαίνει ο δόκτορας —την εξάντληση των πεπερασμένων φυσικών πόρων—, σε συνδυασμό με την συνεχόμενη αύξηση, με γεωμετρική πρόοδο, του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού. Δεν βλέπω πώς ακριβώς μπορούν να λυθούν αυτά τα προβλήματα στο πλαίσιο των υπαρχόντων κοινωνικοοικονομικών συστημάτων —πώς θα μπορούσαν να λυθούν, δηλαδή, χωρίς μια δραματική πτώση του βιοτικού επιπέδου και του προσδόκιμου επιβίωσης.



* Ίσως να μην ανησυχώ για το παγκόσμιο χρέος επειδή οι οικονομικές μου γνώσεις δεν επαρκούν ώστε να αντιληφθώ το μέγεθος του προβλήματος, αν πράγματι υφίσταται και είναι τόσο σοβαρό. Πάντως για τα χρέη των κρατών πάντοτε υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες λύσεις: διακανονισμοί, χρεοκοπίες κλπ. Επώδυνες λύσεις ίσως, αλλά λύσεις. Τα ζητήματα της εξάντλησης των φυσικών πόρων και του υπερπληθυσμού πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ πιο δυσεπίλυτα προβλήματα.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 2, 2014)

Η φιλελεύθερη ηθική του δωρεάν εισιτηρίου στο Μετρό

Τα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπουμε στο Μετρό της Αθήνας μια ήπια μορφή έκφρασης κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης. Είναι μαγική, θα λέγαμε. Άνθρωποι που βγαίνουν από τους σταθμούς δίνουν το εισιτήριό τους σε ανθρώπους που μπαίνουν, ή το αφήνουν διακριτικά για να το πάρει κάποιος μπαίνοντας. Άγνωστοι άνθρωποι μεταξύ τους κάνουν μια… σιωπηλή μεταβίβαση μέσα στην ταχύτητα και ανωνυμία της πόλης. Υπάρχει σίγουρα κάτι το γοητευτικό σε αυτή την κίνηση αβρότητας. Κάτι που με γοητεύει πολύ και μένα.

Εδώ είναι και η απορία των Κεντροαριστερών και Κεντροδεξιών φίλων μου: Πώς είναι δυνατόν μία τέτοια πράξη να γοητεύει εμένα, τον κατά κόσμο «Νεοφιλελεύθερο», με μία οικονομική και νομική αντίληψη διαμορφωμένη από τους θεωρητικούς της Σχολής του Σικάγο, όπως τον Friedman ή τον Posner και άλλους τέτοιους «διαβόλους»; Η απάντησή μου στους «συντηρητικούς» και «προοδευτικούς» φίλους μου ήταν κάτι που τους προκάλεσε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη έκπληξη, όταν τους είπα ότι το να δίνεις το εισιτήριό σου βγαίνοντας, δεν είναι ούτε κοινωνική αυθαιρεσία, ούτε αποτελεί ζήτημα πολιτικής διαφωνίας: για έναν Φιλελεύθερο άνθρωπο αυτό είναι ζήτημα ηθικής επιλογής.

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι αυτό: Είναι ηθικό να δίνουμε το εισιτήριό μας σε κάποιον άλλο επιβάτη; Τι θα έλεγε αυτός ο «σατανάς» ο Milton Friedman, αν σας έβλεπε να κάνετε κάτι τέτοιο στο Μετρό; Θα σας έκοβε το χέρι; Θα σας έβαζε φυλακή όπως ο Στουρνάρας και ο Άδωνις; Το αντίθετο, φίλοι μου. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν αν σας έλεγα μάλιστα, ότι θα θεωρούσε αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά να μην το δώσετε;

Να πώς έχουν τα πράγματα. Για έναν υποστηρικτή της Σχολής του Σικάγο (Νομικής και Οικονομικής), η αγορά του εισιτηρίου του Μετρό αποτελεί μία σύμβαση μεταξύ εσένα, του επιβάτη, και της Μετρό ΑΕ. Ως επιβάτης, καταβάλεις 1,40€ σε αντάλλαγμα του να χρησιμοποιήσεις την υπηρεσία του Μετρό για μιάμιση ώρα. Αν για να πας στη δουλειά σου χρειάζεσαι μόλις 30 λεπτά και όχι 90, τότε υπάρχει ένα υπόλοιπο στο εισιτήριο που δεν χρησιμοποίησες, αν και πλήρωσες. Αυτό στα Οικονομικά ονομάζεται «εξωτερικότητα» (externality). Για σένα είναι λεφτά που χάνονται, δηλαδή αρνητική εξωτερικότητα (negative externality), ενώ για το Μετρό που πληρώνεται χωρίς να παρέχει το service, αποτελεί θετική εξωτερικότητα (positive externality).

Καθώς πάντα οι «εξωτερικότητες» δημιουργούν χαμένους, αυτό δημιουργεί, χωρίς καν να το καταλαβαίνεις, κάθε φορά που χρησιμοποιείς το μετρό για μισή ώρα, ένα μικρό και συνεχές market failure (αποτυχία αγοράς). Ο μόνος τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί η αποτυχία αγοράς τέτοιου τύπου, είναι μέσω του δικαιώματός σου να αξιοποιήσεις το περιουσιακό σου στοιχείο, το εισιτήριο που αγόρασες, ως ελεύθερος άνθρωπος. Αυτό ασφαλώς, το «ελεύθερος άνθρωπος» εννοώ, δεν το θέλει ούτε η Μετρό ΑΕ, ούτε το κράτος που αυξάνει την τιμή των εισιτηρίων «κατά πώς γουστάρει», χωρίς να ρωτήσει αν μπορείς να καταβάλεις ένα τέτοιο ποσό για μόλις λίγα λεπτά χρήσης.

Αν πληρώνεις για μιάμιση ώρα ένα εισιτήριο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για ταξίδι μισής ώρας, θα υπήρχαν δύο τρόποι να μηδενίσεις την αρνητική εξωτερικότητα που προκύπτει στην τσέπη σου. Είτε να απαιτήσεις από τη Μετρό ΑΕ το υπόλοιπο των χρημάτων σου πίσω (σιγά μη στα δώσει), είτε να μεταβιβάσεις το εισιτήριο σε κάποιον τρίτο να το χρησιμοποιήσει για όσο χρόνο του απομένει. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν κερδίζεις εσύ, αλλά κερδίζει η κοινωνία. Διότι αυτός που παίρνει το εισιτήριο από σένα, αν πρόκειται να το χρησιμοποιήσει επίσης για λιγότερο από 90 λεπτά, θα ήταν «πέταμα χρημάτων» αν ξαναπλήρωνε για κάτι που ήδη έχει πληρωθεί. Με τα λεφτά του εισιτηρίου θα μπορούσε να πάρει ένα μπουκάλι γάλα στο παιδί του, ή ένα ψωμί. Επίσης, τίθεται και μία νομική διάσταση, καθώς η νομική αιτιολόγηση που αναγράφεται στο πίσω μέρος του εισιτηρίου για να αποτρέπει τον πολίτη από το να μεταβιβάσει το εισιτήριο, είναι έωλη και υπάρχει μόνο για να προκαλεί φόβο. 

Το κράτος όμως, και το όργανό του, η Μετρό ΑΕ, δεν σε αποζημιώνει επιστρέφοντας τη διαφορά σε εσένα τον επιβάτη, στερώντας σου έτσι το δικαίωμα στη δίκαιη τιμή του εισιτηρίου, ούτε σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μεταβιβάσεις το εισιτήριο σε κάποιον για να κάνει χρήση μίας υπηρεσίας για την οποία έχει ήδη πληρωθεί. Για έναν Μονεταριστή το να σου αρνούνται να χρησιμοποιήσεις υπηρεσία που πλήρωσες κάποια άλλη στιγμή στη διάρκεια της μέρας ή να σου επιβάλουν μέσω συμβολαίου άρνηση μεταβίβασης, είναι πράξη που οδηγεί σε υποχρεωτική οικονομική αναποτελεσματικότητα (economic inefficiency), με εσένα στον ρόλο του χαμένου.

Δεν είναι όμως μόνο οικονομικό το ζήτημα. Είναι, όπως είπαμε, πρωτίστως ηθικό. Στην ηθική συγκρότηση των Φιλελεύθερων αυτό αποτελεί ζήτημα εκμετάλλευσης του λαού. Θα μπορούσε ο Υπουργός Συγκοινωνιών να σου πει: «Φιλαράκο, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, αν δεν θέλεις να έχεις “εξωτερικότητες στη τσέπη σου” (και άρα εισροές στη τσέπη μου), μηn παίρνεις το Mετρό». Εσύ όμως δεν μπορείς να μην πας στη δουλειά σου χωρίς ΜΜΜ διότι το αμάξι κοστίζει περισσότερο, εκεί που πήγαν οι φόροι, και επιπλέον το Μετρό είναι μονοπώλιο, όπως ακριβώς μονοπώλιο είναι και η έκδοση των εισιτηρίων των αστικών συγκοινωνιών. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Σημαίνει ότι κάθε φορά που αγοράζεις εισιτήριο εξαναγκάζεσαι να συμφωνήσεις σε μία οικονομική απώλεια στην τσέπη σου που είναι αποτέλεσμα δεσπόζουσας μονοπωλιακής θέσης του κράτους, το οποίο δεν νοιάζεται να προσφέρει μεταφορές στους πολίτες ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες τους, αλλά να τους τα «πάρει» ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του.

Στη φιλελεύθερη παράδοση, είναι ζήτημα ηθικής επιταγής του πολίτη να αντιδρά στις υπερκοστολογήσεις. Από τον Ντέιβιντ Θορώ μέχρι τον Μίλτον Φρίντμαν κάθε μορφή αντίδρασης σε ένα μονοπώλιο, ιδιωτικό ή κρατικό, που οδηγεί σε κοινωνικά επιζήμια οικονομικά αποτελέσματα, είναι καθήκον και υποχρέωση.

Το κρατάω ως εδώ και δεν θα μιλήσω για το τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει για να αποκατασταθεί η αδικία στην τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Ό,τι και να πούμε δεν τους νοιάζει. Αν τους ένοιαζε θα το διόρθωναν ήδη μόνοι τους. Το ηθικό μέρος με ενδιαφέρει μόνο, και αυτό είναι να δίνουμε πάντα το εισιτήριο σε κάποιον που θα το χρησιμοποιήσει και όχι να το πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια. Κάτι που είναι προϊόν αξίας, είτε χρησιμοποιείται είτε μεταβιβάζεται. Δεν πετιέται ποτέ στα σκουπίδια. 

Η έννοια της αξίας του εισιτηρίου, για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, λύνει το ηθικό πρόβλημα αναφορικά με αυτόν που το έχει και το δίνει. Λύνει όμως και το ηθικό πρόβλημα εκείνου που ζητάει το εισιτήριο; H Ayn Rand, στο “Atlas Shrugged”, είχε γράψει: «Είναι λάθος να αξιώνεις κάτι χωρίς ανταπόδοση. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει κάποιος διατεθειμένος να δώσει αυτό το κάτι, είναι ανήθικο να το πάρεις αν δεν δώσεις πίσω κάτι με αξία. Ανταλλαγή σημαίνει ανταλλάσσω αξία με αξία. Πόσο μπορεί να κρατηθεί όρθια μία κοινωνία όταν οι άνθρωποι συνηθίσουν να λαμβάνουν αξία, χωρίς να δίνουν κάτι πίσω;».

Εδώ βρίσκεται μια μεγάλη αλήθεια που φτάνει στην καρδιά της ηθικής κάθε τίμιου ανθρώπου. Αλλά αν με ρωτάς, τίποτα δε μου λείπει από την Ελλάδα μας περισσότερο από το χαμόγελο που χάσαμε. Πάντα όταν δίνω το εισιτήριό μου στο Μετρό παίρνω πίσω ένα χαμόγελο. Και μέσα σε αυτή την άσκημη πόλη, το χαμόγελο του άγνωστου συμπολίτη μου με αποζημιώνει για τα πάντα. Αξία με αξία, όπως λέει και η Rand.

*Ο Δημήτρης Ψαρράκης είναι Οικονομολόγος. Σπούδασε Διεθνείς Σχέσεις και Χρηματοοικονομικά στο Harvard, καθώς και Ανάλυση Χρηματοοικονομικών Ρίσκων στα πανεπιστήμια Stanford και Columbia. Είναι αναλυτής διαχείρισης τραπεζικών κινδύνων στο Λουξεμβούργο και την Ολλανδία, ενώ κατά την περίοδο της κρίσης (2010-12) ήταν επιστημονικός συνεργάτης της Βουλής για θέματα οικονομικής πολιτικής.


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2014)

...
[h=1]Είναι σωστό να μην μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από άλλον ένα εισιτήριο του μετρό το οποίο ισχύει ακόμα;[/h]


----------



## panadeli (Apr 2, 2014)

Τελικά υπάρχει νήμα για τα πάντα στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2014)

...
Και για τα πάντα υπάρχει νήμα στη Λεξιλογία: Τα πάντα όλα εδώ.


----------

